# Home Goods 2013, whats new there?



## sumrtym

Should have spoke up last year. I had a duplicate for awhile trying to decide which one to keep. We now have two HomeGoods and I'm hoping I don't find any pictures of anything I can't live without (space, money, gas). Both are a little distance from me. I usually wait till I see the GoS make her posts about it, although she doesn't get by one as much anymore. Hers always gets stuff in before ours in the middle of the country.

Regardless, I'll keep an eye out. Shipping I don't think would be very cheap on it though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LOL at Sumrtym's comment. My allergy shots are going to monthly soon so I will be down that way even less frequently now on a regular basis. Guess I'm going to have to hit the stores a bit more often during the next couple of months though for the peeps here but we do have a number of West Coast members online now who can be our HG's eyes. I think some of the San Diego stores stock early as well, and I've seen things there that I didn't at mine. After a few years of collecting home decor for the holidays now I'm pretty well set so not really looking...or trying not to look at least. Blinders! Blinders! my husband would say. It's blinders or making the tough decision of picking items to purge in exchange. My halloween props take first priority in my storage space with holiday decor a second. Thankfully I don't "collect" anything else.

Like Sumrtym, I too had bought two of the Witch Ladies last year from two different stores trying to decide which coloring I liked best for our house. I returned one a week or two later otherwise would have been happy to help you out Screamqueen. Its possible some items from last year may reappear but kind of slim. My closest store had like 6 of them out and I think they all sold. Another store got 4 of them in and were gone by the weekend they got stocked.

Screamqueen, any chance you can edit (through advanced edit feature) your title to include the year? I think that helps make each years' shopping thread easily identifiable especially when you're looking for something you remembered in a past year. _If not, maybe one of our kind moderators could add the year to the title?? _


----------



## saber55

I will check homegoods this weekend to see if i see anything starting to appear.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Screamqueen, any chance you can edit (through advanced edit feature) your title to include the year? I think that helps make each years' shopping thread easily identifiable especially when you're looking for something you remembered in a past year. _If not, maybe one of our kind moderators could add the year to the title?? _


No prob. Year is now in the thread title.

I'm trying not to look at these threads too much since I have a HomeGoods that is about 10 minutes from me and trying to stay strong on not buying the cool stuff that I technically don't have a place for... obviously I'm not doing a good job! 

I'll probably head over to the Home Goods this weekend, just to look. No harm in looking, right?


----------



## awokennightmare

I will have to check them out this year. I remember my store having mostly glittery stuff, and not much overall at that. I did check early in the season last year so it may just be that I didn't wait long enough.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I do remember HG getting stuff pretty early last year, even mine did and we usually get things late in relation to everyone else. My HG got one of the lady with raven bust , one man zombie brain showing bust and one grim reaper bust ...that's it, one of each and never got anymore. the lucky reaper was on my side and I walked in just as the lady was setting them on display at the front door, I grabbed all three and put in a buggy and she said " great now I have to start all over and find something else" very snotty, I strolled on with my 3 new friends and never looked back.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Delivery and stocking of halloween items at Home Goods/TJ Maxx etc. is kind of like that at Costcos across the country. Right now Costco is getting in their skeletons on the East Coast and based on last year kind of skipped around the country I guess depending on their distribution system. HomeGoods has been in the opposite direction, West Coast first then eastward. I think Canada got theirs very late. Just keep an eye out for someone posting pics in your area and please give a shout out and some pics if you see halloween in your area.


Thanks Frankie's Girl


----------



## Paint It Black

Last year I bought the headless horseman tabletop statue and a 3-ft-tall standing mummy. I really liked the skeleton couple tabletop statue, but didn't get it. Oh, I also got silver skull wine bottle corks. They had a boxed set of small skulls that I saw Sumrtym bought last year to put in a jar, and those looked really good too.


----------



## screamqueen2012

sumrtym said:


> Should have spoke up last year. I had a duplicate for awhile trying to decide which one to keep. We now have two HomeGoods and I'm hoping I don't find any pictures of anything I can't live without (space, money, gas). Both are a little distance from me. I usually wait till I see the GoS make her posts about it, although she doesn't get by one as much anymore. Hers always gets stuff in before ours in the middle of the country.
> 
> Regardless, I'll keep an eye out. Shipping I don't think would be very cheap on it though.


Thanks so much, you know the vampire and zombie busts are sold yearly, so i'll cross my fingers and hope they have them again this year, we've got three or four HG"s and i hit all of them several times to find that ole gal, but i dont think we got them here in NC, i asked the girls at hg's and no one ever saw her....you bet i'll throw down for it if someone wants to sell and ship...haha she was great. they did better for halloween than anyother holiday including christmas...pier one killed it at christmas imo.
woo, i'm getting that fever...garden ridge has their adult skellies and child skellies out now....49 for the adults, they are loaded with them here. thanks everyone, cant wait to see everyones projects and finds!!!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Paint It Black said:


> Last year I bought the headless horseman tabletop statue and a 3-ft-tall standing mummy. I really liked the skeleton couple tabletop statue, but didn't get it. Oh, I also got silver skull wine bottle corks. They had a boxed set of small skulls that I saw Sumrtym bought last year to put in a jar, and those looked really good too.


see, we didnt get the headless horseman either, whoever is their buyer is good for halloween.


----------



## sumrtym

Some things can be found at TJ Maxx or Marshalls as well since the three are all owned by the same. Some cool things may be at one and not the other even! Order of Halloween items (quantity / coolness) is usually HomeGoods, TJ Maxx, then Marshalls, in my experience. Again, I have seen some good things at all three that didn't make it to all three. The Headless Horseman on the horse actually showed up at TJ Maxx here.

My HomeGoods / TJ Maxx / Marshalls purchases the last two years just going from memory:

-Giant black heavily detailed resin owl
-The zombie / witch lady with crow bust
-Ornate jeweled grey spider guy (they had 3 designs, bought just one)
-TWO different height neat glass jars with ornate black bottom feet / holder, and tops with ornate cross on them (was in the candle section of all places)
-Two packages of 20 ea little heavy skulls (same size you see the cheap little bags of plastic ones, but nicely made)
-Mantle lace scarf with Halloween scene in the lace
-Serving platter (type supported by a single column) in a shiny glass dark blue with a spiderweb design over the entire surface of the platter
-Light up purple pumpkin that looks like blown / mercury glass but is plastic
-Raven on a branch, resin
-Glass Halloween garland with black and silver beads with orange glass pumpkins every so often along it
-2 Candle pillar holders that are shaped like a witch riding her broom across a crescent moon (black with brown specks, some sort of resin or other material)
-Large ceramic pumpkin with back opening for candle like a chimera with leaf cutouts, stem as chimney, very shiny using different kinds of metal foil under the sealer 
-Raven on a little stand, resin, sitting in birds nest of black paper strips
-Headless horseman on horse figurine, resin
-Standing headless horseman, resin
-Felt black cat and pumpkin garland
-3 candle black resin candelabra, ornate, consisting of 4 decorative black skulls
-Resin jack o'lantern that lights multicolor with bat shaped openings for mouth / eyes
-Orange spider with long legs and body made from two jingle bells, metal
-Detailed candle shaped like haunted house
-Iron pumpkin shape, see through, with decorative metal curls connecting the upward seams (rusty looking)
-Detailed ceramic pumpkin with leaf cutouts and plug in light
-Set of Halloween cookie cutters
-Halloween theme rubber stamp
-Black Halloween tree made from twisted metal strands with little metal jack o'lanterns hanging from the branches
-Metal and glass four-sided lantern for candle with frosted glass sides and black cat / tree / jack o'lantern scene cutout (same on all 4 sides)
-Tall wooden looking faceless witch (resin) in hat with stars etched into dress holding a pumpkin pale and Halloween saying etched into it (For a sweet treat, yell trick or treat!)

That's the last TWO years when I discovered them for Halloween. Keep me away from these stores!!!! Their buyers really are excellent. I now have to be VERY picky and lost the top of my entertainment center which was about half my display room (so have more than I can display). Still, I'm sure SOMETHING is going to suck me in this year.


----------



## frogkid11

I have been stalking the two local Home Goods stores as they got a LOT more décor pieces than their sister stores, TJ Maxx and Marshalls. I got a lot of those awesome monster busts last year and am anxious to see the inventory for this year. The only thing our stores have currently are various sizes of clear glass skulls and they are located in the section of the store that sells glass containers and bowls. I have two so far, a larger and smaller clear glass, and a black glass smaller one. I like to put my salsa or other dips in the larger ones and then have my toothpicks in the small ones. They run $6.99 for the large and $4.99 for the small.


----------



## 22606

disembodiedvoice said:


> I do remember HG getting stuff pretty early last year, even mine did and we usually get things late in relation to everyone else. My HG got one of the lady with raven bust , one man zombie brain showing bust and one grim reaper bust ...that's it, one of each and never got anymore. the lucky reaper was on my side and I walked in just as the lady was setting them on display at the front door, I grabbed all three and put in a buggy and she said " great now I have to start all over and find something else" very snotty, I strolled on with my 3 new friends and never looked back.


Last year, they were stocked when I went on August 8 (I know solely because of the date on my album here). The majority of the items were way too glittery, although there were also some amazing ones, which, of course, sold out quickly. TJ Maxx, on the other hand, seemed to get many of the same items in later, which kind of worked to my advantage, as I was able to obtain the spiderweb candelabra that I had passed up at Marshalls, along with a Victorian-styled skull one.

I would have said, "Just keeping you employed. Oh, by the way, you're welcome...", before grumbling one last word under my breath


----------



## sumrtym

frogkid11 said:


> I have been stalking the two local Home Goods stores as they got a LOT more décor pieces than their sister stores, TJ Maxx and Marshalls.


Agreed, and I've never seen large busts at either of the others. HOWEVER, again, don't rule them out for some very cool things that I saw there I never saw at HomeGoods. My metal twisted wire Halloween tree with metal jack o'lanterns came from a TJ Maxx and was never seen at HomeGoods here, as just ONE example. I've also seen LARGE items, besides the smaller, not at HomeGoods at those stores...for example, Marshall's had a VERY large (3' tall or more) old style on wood laminated witch riding across moon (vintage style advertisement) with the wood cutout to the shape of the design, a larger floor-standing wooden craft-style Witch parking meter with broom hanging from it, and a floor-standing metal candelabra. TJ Maxx I saw a HUGE (I'm talking like 3 ft across) vintage paper mache moon character that looked like a Bethany Lowe with face and arms / dangling legs to hang on a wall.

Those three and Walgreens as well as Gordman's (some cool stuff there too once in a while, even some of the Primitives by Kathy Pumpkin Hollow ie pumpkinrot pieces were there last year) are my go to must hit stores ea year.


----------



## Paint It Black

I went into our Home Goods today. Nothing Halloween as of yet.


----------



## myerman82

I did get the Zombie bust last year. I really wanted the grim reaper bust but the only one i found was broken. I was able to get everything else I wanted except for the white bird cage. I looked everywhere for it. Did anyone ever see it in stores? I know it was on the website last year.


----------



## Shadowbat

I was near a HG today, and the thought did cross my mind to check it out. To be honest though, it's in such a highly congested area I just didn't feel like fighting traffic.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

It was date night for us so I said "you know what we should do? Stop by Home Goods and Michael's before the movie!" So, we did. Nothing there yet. I asked a person there when to expect the Halloween stuff and they said any day now.


----------



## sumrtym

Wifeofrankie said:


> It was date night for us so I said "you know what we should do? Stop by Home Goods and Michael's before the movie!" So, we did. Nothing there yet. I asked a person there when to expect the Halloween stuff and they said any day now.


Michael's here has the same endcap up posted in the sightings thread. Nothing I cared to buy personally, but again, I'm being VERY selective.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Wifeofrankie said:


> It was date night for us so I said "you know what we should do? Stop by Home Goods and Michael's before the movie!" So, we did. Nothing there yet. I asked a person there when to expect the Halloween stuff and they said any day now.


Alright, I forgot to mention that it was at Home Goods that I asked when to expect Halloween décor. Also we never made it to Michael's. I think my husband felt like we should look around or else it would be a waste of a trip so far out of the way. As for me, I saw that there was nothing yet, asked my question, got an answer and was ready to leave right away. I wanted to check the next place on my mental list.


----------



## RCIAG

I got Uncle Gorey there last year & some lady stalked me the entire time I was in the store. She said she was hoping I'd put him back or find another one! 










I repainted him (click to embiggen):




I have noticed that lately when they build a TJMaxx/Marshalls there will usually be a HomeGoods close if not attached & that's where all the "home" stuff will go. The combo closest to us is separate, it's HomeGoods & TJMaxx. Usually TJM will have a few bits of decor here & there but the bulk of it will be across the shopping center at HomeGoods. The one that's a little further away is one giant store, HomeGoods on one side, TJMaxx on the other side. There's ZERO decor in the TJM but all you have to do is walk to the other side of the wall & it's there in HG.


----------



## awokennightmare

That is awesome! I didn't know they had stuff like that! Great repaint!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@@RCIAG, I really like your paint job on Uncle Gorey. It softened the shadows up nicely and the red rimmed eyelids are a super touch.

After a number of trips to HG while scouting for things to post to the forum last year, I saw Uncle Gorey, The Witch Lady with the half eatean face (bad bird!), and the male Vampire. Had I stayed home I wouldn't have bought them.  I think it was someone's post of the Witch lady that really got me intrigued so was kind of keeping an eye out on my trips to the stores. These busts really reinforced the idea of doing a Hall of Ancestors with framed photos on the walls and busts on display. I know a lot of people were looking for them and hopefully some of the busts will be back. I think last year was the second year that HG had the male vampire. Didn't see his female companion from the previous year at all last year where I was at. But all it takes is One bust and One Customer and PoOF! It's magically gone.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@@Awokennightmare, if you look in my 2012 album on Pages 8, 10, and 11 you can see 4 busts that Home Goods was selling last year. There were two vampire guys. Forgot about that. The darker colored one was new that year and the lighter colored one was from the previous year and sold separately from the female vampire carried in 2011. I probably have a photo of her in my 2011 album. -- Yep, on Page 1, in fact both male and female vampires were in the same photo that year.


----------



## RCIAG

I really wanted that zombie/witch lady with the bird but I never found her, not even on Ebay. Though I didn't look long. I get the feeling they probably get one or 2 of each & that's it.

I'd give HG into early August before we see stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Last year I saw two of them at one location and then was totally floored to see 6 at another. All witch ladies. It was like a scene from "_The Birds_" after the cameras stopped rolling. They never had a chance. Seriously I have never seen so many of the same halloween statute in one place before. I went back to that store two days later and only 2 were left. All gone shortly after that. Then I drove further to another store near where my husband works to meet him for lunch and they only had duplicates but had all of the busts versions I had seen. Who knows how this all gets dividied up.


----------



## RCIAG

I hope they have them again this year, especially the ladies. I only saw one Uncle Gorey & maybe 2 of the vampires at one store & zero of the busts at the other but I got to that second one late.


----------



## sumrtym

The bigger items such as busts or gargoyles go fast at HomeGoods. The secret is out around here. There were multiple people checking ours every day from what I heard. I struck up a friendship with a couple employees there Halloween last year. Hoping they're still there this year.


----------



## sumrtym

Pumpkinrot posted this yesterday:
"We stopped into HomeGoods yesterday and an employee told us that she heard the Halloween stuff was going to be put out next weekend." He's in PA.


----------



## screamqueen2012

RCIAG said:


> I got Uncle Gorey there last year & some lady stalked me the entire time I was in the store. She said she was hoping I'd put him back or find another one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I repainted him (click to embiggen):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed that lately when they build a TJMaxx/Marshalls there will usually be a HomeGoods close if not attached & that's where all the "home" stuff will go. The combo closest to us is separate, it's HomeGoods & TJMaxx. Usually TJM will have a few bits of decor here & there but the bulk of it will be across the shopping center at HomeGoods. The one that's a little further away is one giant store, HomeGoods on one side, TJMaxx on the other side. There's ZERO decor in the TJM but all you have to do is walk to the other side of the wall & it's there in HG.


i got him last year as well....got the male/female vampires...had to order the female online and got the reaper....just missed that witch i really wanted so much......good paint job, that really makes him pop....i love what you do with your props


----------



## awokennightmare

I've got a few questions. What is the cost for the busts? Are all the busts the same price or does it vary? Finally, does HG bring back product from the previous years? I like a few of the things i've seen, so i'm curious if i'll have a chance at all of getting them.


----------



## sumrtym

awokennightmare said:


> I've got a few questions. What is the cost for the busts? Are all the busts the same price or does it vary? Finally, does HG bring back product from the previous years? I like a few of the things i've seen, so i'm curious if i'll have a chance at all of getting them.


Some, but a lot of stuff is never seen again. If you like it, get it when you see it. Bust prices can vary a bit, but generally, they are the same. For an idea, if you remember the giant black owl in my mantle photos, it was $59.99. The busts are quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

awokennightmare said:


> I've got a few questions. What is the cost for the busts? Are all the busts the same price or does it vary? Finally, does HG bring back product from the previous years? I like a few of the things i've seen, so i'm curious if i'll have a chance at all of getting them.


The zombie man ( uncle gory) and the lady with the crow and half eaten face and the grim reaper were all $29.99 at my store ( I assume its the same across the country) the vampire man bust I don't know , my HG didn't get him but I assume he is the same as the others. I have seen one or two things come back but maybe for just one year , not repeatedly. Your lucky if you see things brought back at all. I do think that headless horseman was seen last year and the year before....my stinking HG didn't get him either year as far I as know and I checked often.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

I had never been to home goods before, but last year I saw what everyone was posting pictures of from there, and I loved it. So I went to check it out and picked up both of the headless horsemen and the witch with the half eaten face and bird. Now I'm starting to realize how lucky I was to get each of those. Like people say, if you see it and like it, GET IT! I think they are totally worth the money.


----------



## RCIAG

I'd love to see that zombie lady again. I know they did a vampire one year & a different vampire the next year. I wish you could order from Home Goods online, I'd even pay the ridiculous shipping for that bird lady.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I generally try to make a point of posting the prices to individual items featured in my photo in the album description for that photo (at least note it in one of the photos in the event I took more than one). Found it to be a great resource and I know people who like the item will ask about the price at some point. I looked back at my photos for the 2011 and 2012 busts and everything was 29.99 except for the newer Uncle Gory and the vampire man done in a similar style. Those two were actually 24.99. 

I'm planning on going to my Costco tomorrow and will stop in HG to see if they have any halloween out yet. If they do, look for photos. My Hall of Ancesters is pretty full now. While I'd love to see more halloween busts, I'm kind of hoping they have repeats and no new body dying to get in the Hall! 

BTW I was on Restoration Hardware's site looking for Sunbrella pillow covers on sale and noticed that the Greek/Roman looking bust they have on their site looks almost exactly like the pair of busts I bought at HG on clearance. RH's is id'd as Napoleon and cost $195. My HG guys cost me $12 each on clearance, reg. 38 ea. I see some small differences (and for all I know these could have all come from Design Toscano at some point in time) but HG's really does have some good savings.


----------



## saber55

Nothing at my Homegoods  I will keep checking.


----------



## Paint It Black

Hey GOS, do you have any photos of your Hall of Ancestors? I'd love to see your set-up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hi Paint. No I don't. 

It wasn't until last year's halloween buying season which I've dubbed "The Year of the Busts" that I really ended up realizing I had acquired quite a few...as I was trying to figure out where I was going to store them, the "Hall of Ancestors" popped into my head. I don't have as many as some haunters who have posted pics of their busts but for me it suddenly was a halloween category that I didn't really have before. I think the Hall will take place in my yard's courtyard area which we are still working to finish. Landscaping and connecting the electrical to the area is still undone. Also need to work out how to display them on some sort of pedestals...maybe made out of sonotubes? Might do it as a museum type hall where I'll have the area closest to the busts roped off. I don't want to see any of them broken so that is definitely an issue to work out.


----------



## RCIAG

I was just reading Pumpkinrot & he's come through again! 

http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/2013/07/home-goods.html



> Saturday, July 13, 2013
> Home Goods
> 
> We stopped into HomeGoods yesterday and an employee told us that she heard the Halloween stuff was going to be put out next weekend.
> 
> CRAZY early, but the Halloween freak in me is excited.
> Though it'll stink if their Christmas junk starts pushing the Halloween items away come cooler weather.


----------



## The Crow 1994

First "real" year of having a Home Goods in our area. They had just opened up a new store beginning of October last year, but I didn't go check it out. I was determined to find the Reaper Holding Lighted Pumpkin that you guys posted pictures of a couple of years ago and I eventually found it online.


----------



## sumrtym

The Crow 1994 said:


> First "real" year of having a Home Goods in our area. They had just opened up a new store beginning of October last year, but I didn't go check it out. I was determined to find the Reaper Holding Lighted Pumpkin that you guys posted pictures of a couple of years ago and I eventually found it online.


Just as a warning, but last year the Halloween merchandise at HomeGoods was all August / September. When October rolled around, the Halloween shipments all but stopped.


----------



## The Crow 1994

sumrtym said:


> Just as a warning, but last year the Halloween merchandise at HomeGoods was all August / September. When October rolled around, the Halloween shipments all but stopped.


Thanks for the heads up! I'll check them out early this year. 

On a side note, I'm still looking for the large resin Witch Holding a Cauldron that was featured in the photos someone posted a couple of years ago. I think the witch is about 6 feet tall, because the Soul Taker is the same height.


----------



## RCIAG

Yes, if you don't get there the week, maybe even the day, the stuff is put out IT WILL NOT BE THERE COME OCTOBER. By October the place will be overrun by Christmas. Though I do like their Christmas stuff too & have bought Christmas stuff there in October because as goes Halloween so goes Christmas. Come December the Christmas stuff will be gone too!!

They're fairly reasonably priced & if you want something you should get it when you see it or you won't see it again.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Checking in from the West Coast and "No, nothing to report yet". Not even candles or kitchen items which have seemed to get stocked first in the past. There is a lot of mdse with red tags on it, so clearance of the shelves is underway and I did see maybe two smaller shelf units completely empty. Of course they never know what is coming in, but I asked anyway.... I'll look later in the week.

I did pick up this very large, like maybe 5 ft, tropical leaf from the floral section. Considering using it in my jungle theme, it would be cool if I could have one of my natives look like he was fanning a witch doctor with it.


----------



## sumrtym

The Crow 1994 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I'll check them out early this year.
> 
> On a side note, I'm still looking for the large resin Witch Holding a Cauldron that was featured in the photos someone posted a couple of years ago. I think the witch is about 6 feet tall, because the Soul Taker is the same height.


I think I know of what you are talking since you said all resin, but they were 46". You may also be mistaking the reaper for a witch. 








Personally, I was all about this one:








I think they were like $140-$150 I think and we never got any here. They did have some the second year after the first at select stores, but none last year. Shindigz had the pumpkin one last year for a MUCH higher price ($200 or more), and they sold out before a coupon came out to make it more reasonable. The only place I've found selling either now is Fun World, but they won't sell to individuals, just to stores, and I don't know the price. I'm sure they want to sell "quantity". They list the witch in a three pack of all three, but I can't find it listed individually with a picture on their site.

I wish I knew a way to work around that store thing as I'd still love to own it at the HomeGoods or less price.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I was thinking The Crow 1994 might be referring to this photo from my 2010 album at HG. She has a cauldron at her feet and is holding a bowl. Standing next to the same pumpkin guy as in your photo though.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ds-2010-resin-statutes-treat-servers-169.html

The witch was $169.


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I was thinking The Crow 1994 might be referring to this photo from my 2010 album at HG. She has a cauldron at her feet and is holding a bowl. Standing next to the same pumpkin guy as in your photo though.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ds-2010-resin-statutes-treat-servers-169.html
> 
> The witch was $169.


Ah, good, I wondered where the picture of the witch was. I know they make one but couldn't find it. I could swear it was available cheaper than $169 however. I know a person on pumpkinrots blog said the big black owl I paid $59 for last year at HomeGoods was $99 in his store! 

Punumbra said all three were at his TJ Maxx for $149.99 the next year, 2011.

EDIT: Looks like the $169 was the common price. Cheaper than that was only found a few places. Shindigz wanted $250 last year. 

The colors in the above photos are so bland. The one a Witch from Canada picked up in 2010 looks so bright.


----------



## RCIAG

YIPES!! IT'S ALMOST AS BIG AS I AM!! (I'm 5'2")

Even though $150 sounds like a lot of money, for something that large that's not a bad price. It's not $50 but I bet if it were in Spirit it'd be much more than $150.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I got to see these kind of life-size statute treat greeters in person and they were all really cool. Nice detailing. I thought about sacrificing my budget that year for one of them but decided I'd rather have an animated prop instead. Think I got Uncle Charlie from Spirit as my big item. $169 for a resin item this large I thought was reasonable. They do sell for way more in gift boutique-type stores where they are a niche item for them. Home Goods, like their advertising says, does sell these overstock or closeout items for a considerable amount less. They don't inventory anything. Personally I could care less if an item is last year's item or even older but it does mean that it is probably something that will be harder to find because of that.

BTW I don't think Spirit has ever really carried statutes which I consider this to be. Animated busts, yes. And yes, Spirit has retail prices like other stores but does do sales, offer coupons and has a great after-halloween sale at 50% each year. In all fairness to Spirit their stores are only open for a short two-three month period each year where as stores like Walgreens can adjust prices on all their mdse throughout the year and really offer their halloween and christmas more as a loss leader to get people to come in and buy during the holiday season hoping you also pick up their shampoo, toothpaste and other items while there.


----------



## awokennightmare

I really hope my Homegoods has the busts and statues. I never knew they carried that kind of stuff as every time i'd ever gone in it was all just glittery stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Awokennightmare and other newbies to HG, here's a link to my Halloween 2011 album where I was "trying out" for placement one of my favorite pairs of props that I had bought from Home Goods a few years before: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/ghost-of-spookie-albums-halloween-2011.html Actually had designed our courtyard to add columns that would fit them! Oh and I have a number of their resin tombstone crosses they had in the stores for a few years.

HG sold a few versions of large resin gargoyles over the years and photos are scatter throught past HG threads and members' albums, many of these guys riding home buckled in someone's back seat! I also have a more humorous looking gargoyle I bought from them--thought I had a pair of them as well--but only found one in my garage so must remember wrong. One year many years ago and on an early trip to HGs after moving to the area, I saw one of those Design Toscano full-height Egyptian Sarcophagus near the front of the store. It ran a few hundred dollars as I recall but still much lower than it sold for elsewhere. That trip got me to be a regular HG shopper come summer/fall especially. I've seen the static mummy statues there that I've seen at GR. The ScareTaker (old guy graveyard keeper animated prop) hit a number of stores a few years back and caused many people to blow thru their car's gasoline in search of it. Again, nice prop at HG's pricing. These large props and sometimes the statutes came into stores in qty 1, the gargoyles were in higher quantities in a number of larger stores. My TJMaxx which is a small store had about 4 or more gargoyles one year though. They never got animated props in however for all the years I shopped there.

The last few years have seen alot of glitter items (I'm not a fan of this littering decor!) but it's really a reflection of what retails stores have had in their inventory for the past few years. Early in the summer/fall season I've seen stunning halloween costumes for kids in some quantity and different sizes and a few adult costumes. 

If you are new to shopping HG, I really think you would enjoy reading thru the old HG's threads if you have the time, not so much to see what you missed, but to get a good feel for the kinds of items that have been sold.


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The last few years have seen alot of glitter items (I'm not a fan of this littering decor!) but it's really a reflection of what retails stores have had in their inventory for the past few years. Early in the summer/fall season I've seen stunning halloween costumes for kids in some quantity and different sizes and a few adult costumes.
> 
> If you are new to shopping HG, I really think you would enjoy reading thru the old HG's threads if you have the time, not so much to see what you missed, but to get a good feel for the kinds of items that have been sold.


I'd add that HomeGoods also carries lots of Halloween candle items in their candle section and some REALLY nice Halloween dishes, mugs, etc., as well as tablecloths, hand towels, washcloths, etc. in both their dish area and bathroom section.

Here's some photos through the years from pumpkinrot.

http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/search?q=homegoods


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I'll also throw out my Flickr album link. I used Flickr for halloween shopping photos (HomeGoods, TJMaxx, Dollar Tree, Target, CostPlus World Market, Costco, Big Lots, Ross Dress for Less, Walmart, Michaels, Diddams, etc) before starting my albums here (for posting here HF was much easier to use and link to, plus I had reached Flickr's limit at the time for free albums). I think the images are from 2009 and before. I list the store, year and pricing and other details in the photo's description when I had it.

Flickr viewing is a bit different than the way HF shows photos in their albums. If you click on a photo the title will appear showing the store it came from and year. If you click on that title, it will enlarge the photo and more of a description if added will be shown.


----------



## sumrtym

You just HAD to share that didn't you? I take it Ross is Ross Dress for Less? We finally have a bunch going in here.

However, now you added a new "I want" to my list from the past. Anyone have info about these / know if they are still sold anywhere? I have no witch statue (not counting the candle pillars) in my decorations, and these combine my love of black cat with pumpkins and really well done, in my eye, resin witches. I think my favorite is the one with the half moon.








If Diddams were by some miracle carrying these again, I'd gladly reimburse you. I'd also be happy to purchase from anyone that has one.


----------



## Mid South Haunts

Those witches are awesome!


----------



## sumrtym

ARRGGH. For all those hopping for a return of the 46" greeters (witch, pumpkin, or reaper), I just got this reply from Fun World.

*Thanks for asking. Fun World no longer makes that item and we have no inventory left. *

Apparently they weren't just the importer but the source manufacturer. And thus, my dreams were dashed.


----------



## RCIAG

OK now where did the zombie/witch with a bird lady come from?!?!

If anyone sees those this year please pick up an extra one for me & I'll gladly pay for it & for the shipping to me.

I have a doctor's appt. on Thursday & it's around the corner from HG so I'm going to stop in & check. If there's nothing there we're close enough that I can check every other day if I need to!!


----------



## Scatterbrains

I can already feel my wallet getting lighter


----------



## awokennightmare

sumrtym said:


> ARRGGH. For all those hopping for a return of the 46" greeters (witch, pumpkin, or reaper), I just got this reply from Fun World.
> 
> *Thanks for asking. Fun World no longer makes that item and we have no inventory left. *
> 
> Apparently they weren't just the importer but the source manufacturer. And thus, my dreams were dashed.


Do you have any pictures of the greeters? I'd love to see what they look like and i'm unfamiliar with HG's products.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sumrtym said:


> You just HAD to share that didn't you? I take it Ross is Ross Dress for Less? We finally have a bunch going in here.
> 
> However, now you added a new "I want" to my list from the past. Anyone have info about these / know if they are still sold anywhere? I have no witch statue (not counting the candle pillars) in my decorations, and these combine my love of black cat with pumpkins and really well done, in my eye, resin witches. I think my favorite is the one with the half moon.
> View attachment 159055
> 
> 
> If Diddams were by some miracle carrying these again, I'd gladly reimburse you. I'd also be happy to purchase from anyone that has one.



....sheepishly responding here....didn't mean to inspire desire for things from the past....and not to get off the topic of Home Goods but:

yes, ROSS is ROSS DRESS FOR LESS. I was there today after lunch in fact kind of hopeful I'd see something Halloween, hadn't been there for a while and in my area they frequently have Halloween out before other stores. Nothing so far. I did pick up a few things to use for halloween and will post photos under the ROSS thread later. 

As for Diddams Party Store I so seldom make it to that store but usually see nice halloween stuff and other party items when I do go in. Some very crafty looking items not seen everywhere. The location of that partiicular store was in San Jose, CA in Almaden Plaza.* I'll be happy to look if I'm there around Halloween again. Know we have other members on here who probably live near the store so maybe they will see this post as well and add more eyes to the search for you. Probably not a repeated item though. When was that picture from, 2009? I wish I could be more helpful but I don't even know who they were made by or the original cost. I too thought they were nice pieces and I actually remember spending a bunch of time collecting different witches and lining them up for the picture! Sometimes I wonder if I'll be approached by management and asked if I want a job organizing shelves. LOL.


*There is a TJ MAXX AND MORE (ie Home Goods) and a ROSS and a COSTCO in that shopping center. DOLLAR TREE, COST PLUS WORLD MARKET, PIER ONE, JoANN's FABRIC are in that area as well. You could easily spend the afternoon going from store to store.

if you are in the SF Bay area here's Diddam's website for locations. Only place in the country you'll find them unfortunately.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

awokennightmare said:


> Do you have any pictures of the greeters? I'd love to see what they look like and i'm unfamiliar with HG's products.


The photos were posted a page or two back in this thread. By greeters we mean statutes that have candy bowls as part of their design. The pumpkin man, the witch and the reaper are the only ones I think I remember. But there might have been another witch with an apple basket? Or maybe I'm confusing a prop with the greeter. I've been shopping at HG for quite some time so it all kind of blends together year to year.


----------



## RCIAG

Diddams....what a great name! I googled it but spelled it "diddums" & this was a pic that came up, I'm guessing that's this lovely gentlecat's name. I mean he just LOOKS like a Diddums!!











This is also Diddums:


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> ....sheepishly responding here....didn't mean to inspire desire for things from the past....and not to get off the topic of Home Goods but:.


I should have added a smiley after that. No worries. Just hate seeing things I know I'll probably never find, but am going to add that one to my album of "things looking for". Maybe someone on here will surprise me some time. Sur la Table brought back that tealight haunted house almost identically this year that's in my album....except they left out the single best part which made me want it, the witch in the top window shadow!!! <sigh>

Not to get too off-topic as well, but given how we were expressing some Hobby Lobby frustration, just to make the pt, you'll find in the "what I bought today" a pair of objects I purchased there...today, obviously. 

EDIT: I FOUND THE CRESCENT WITCH!!!! But I think I may throw up. I want the paint job in the other picture. Once they've been glittered there's no going back. The face doesn't even look the same. The paint scheme just makes SOOO much difference in the look.


----------



## RCIAG

sumrtym said:


> Once they've been glittered there's no going back.]


So very true. And yet over time that glitter will end up everywhere but OFF the damn thing you don't want glittered!! You look at the thing & wonder where the glitter is coming from because it looks as glittery now as the day you bought it yet it's still dropping pounds onto the bed, the cats, your good dress pants, etc.

I like lots glitter on my Christmas stuff & sparingly on my Halloween stuff.


----------



## greaseballs80

sumrtym said:


> Ah, good, I wondered where the picture of the witch was. I know they make one but couldn't find it. I could swear it was available cheaper than $169 however. I know a person on pumpkinrots blog said the big black owl I paid $59 for last year at HomeGoods was $99 in his store!
> 
> Punumbra said all three were at his TJ Maxx for $149.99 the next year, 2011.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like the $169 was the common price. Cheaper than that was only found a few places. Shindigz wanted $250 last year.
> 
> The colors in the above photos are so bland. The one a Witch from Canada picked up in 2010 looks so bright.
> View attachment 158979


Hey that's my pic and my little girl lol btw I still have it and love it. Wouldn't sell it.


----------



## sumrtym

greaseballs80 said:


> Hey that's my pic and my little girl lol btw I still have it and love it. Wouldn't sell it.


 I actually got it from the web site selling it. No offense meant, just not my taste compared to the pictures from earlier in this thread with a different paint job.


----------



## greaseballs80

No worries It's actually just like the pic u posted earlier, it's just that my camera had the saturation setting way off and made it look brighter then it actually is.


----------



## greaseballs80

Oh Yeah, forgot to mention i seen this on Monday at HomeGoods, it's pretty big, $29.99 but it's a piggy bank. Thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## sumrtym

greaseballs80 said:


> No worries It's actually just like the pic u posted earlier, it's just that my camera had the saturation setting way off and made it look brighter then it actually is.


Oh, duh, I didn't get it. You posted right after the glitter witch, so thought that was what you were referring to, not the pumpkin server! What I get for ignoring what you quoted. Thought it was a Witch from Canada's photo. I actually like it even better with the brighter colors of your picture. Maybe I feel just the TINIEST bit better now.......nope, I don't really think so.


----------



## tortured_serenity

I looked at the links the someone had posted of home goods items over the past few Halloweens and the stuff looks AMAZING!!! I have a store not far from the target i love to shop at at Halloween time and can't believe i was missing all this amazing stuff all these past years, i could KICK myself!!!! Just proves that you have to check EVERY store because you never know who will have the most awesome stuff. I especially loved the silver embracing wedding skeleton candle sticks they had a few years back! I've looked online and cannot find these  I will be check this thread regularly to see when they start putting Halloween items out cause i WILL be hitting this store this year. 
I thought target got awesome stuff but holy moly it looks like homegoods totally blows them away. Target totally used to be my favorite store now i think homegoods will be, thank goodness there is one near me or i'd cry lol.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tortured_serenity, it's really tough to travel store to store every day stalking halloween being put out on the shelf. That's what all of us are for! The eyes and ears of Halloween. You may not see everything on the shelves in the store from photos a member posts but you do get a feel if the store might have things you'd like to see in person or get a heads up when you are waiting for something, ie body parts or skellie garland at Dollar Tree. With gas prices still up there it's great to "shop" here first. And please post things you see or think others here might like. Prices are nice to know too 'cause that's usually the question after "what store was that in?"

If you are in the position to shop or plan to, it's always a good thing to read the threads here as much as you can. I see shopping items in all kinds of places. We have a general shopping thread, the what did you find or buy today and a slew of current year store threads. Sometimes cool things will be in other threads that aren't so obvious. 

HomeGoods has probably been my favorite halloween decor store over the past five or so years. And if you are not aware of it, TJMaxx and Marshalls are part of their corporate umbrella and will get in some of the same items (much smaller and limited selection). Canada has HomeSense, instead of HomeGoods, along with an umbrella of other similar stores. Maybe someone can post those affiliated company names for people?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Since we were talking shopping and perusing the threads here, thought I'd mention another reason to check out different threads even if you don't recognize the store name listed. 

Last year I opened a thread from a store called Kirklands. Didn't recognize the name as anything in my area but was just curious to see what they carried for ideas. Saw some nice stuff at good prices. Got curious enough and checked out their website and found out they were going to open a location near me that fall. Ended up being down from a HomeGoods which I might not have taken notice of otherwise and I found a few things I liked.


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Last year I opened a thread from a store called Kirklands.


I've been checking Kirklands online (you don't have to go to the store) for when their Halloween shows up. They're known for their Christmas art with LED's behind the canvis to light up Christmas lights on a tree, or candles, etc. They don't just poke through the canvas so when not lit they look normal. Last year they did their first and only Halloween one. The jack-o'-lanterns all lit up, and maybe windows of the house, can't remember, but the house was like some newly built upscale suburban house that looked like nobody was home. I'm waiting to see if they go full on Halloween with another one this year, hopefully more traditional decorated haunted house style

Found it.
http://www.kirklands.com/product/Haunted-House-Pre-Lit-Canvas-Art-Print/161516.uts

Anyway, you should be able to see everything they'll have for Halloween on their web site without setting foot in the store. Wish I could do that with 3 others.


----------



## MissWendy13

greaseballs80 said:


> Oh Yeah, forgot to mention i seen this on Monday at HomeGoods, it's pretty big, $29.99 but it's a piggy bank. Thought it was pretty cool.
> View attachment 159199


I've been looking for one of these phrenology heads and also palmistry hands! You're a life saver, now I dont need to pay the ridiculous shipping costs of the online stores i've been seeing them in! :] Thank you for posting this!


----------



## boobird

MissWendy13 said:


> I've been looking for one of these phrenology heads and also palmistry hands! You're a life saver, now I dont need to pay the ridiculous shipping costs of the online stores i've been seeing them in! :] Thank you for posting this!


RE: palmistry hands, i found one for a steal at a pagan shop going out of business, but I also made my own out of a black jewelry display hand and gold paint pen from michaels inspired by this item from etsy:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/9869411...are&utm_medium=PageTools&utm_source=Pinterest

could be an affordable diy until you find a palmistry hand


----------



## Thesmartmama

Was in Homegoods in Los Angeles on Wednesday and was told Halloween would be put out first week of August . . . but I noticed that aisles are being cleared. Last year, they cleared out the pillows and summer stuff, did a big clearance, and then put Halloween out at end of July. The store I was in had aisles cleared of pillows so I'm thinking the store salesperson may have been wrong . . . I'm stalking and will be near a Homegoods today and will report in as to whether any Halloween is out.


----------



## tortured_serenity

I will definitely contribute and post when I go out to shop. Locally there aren't many stores but when I head to Lexington I will post pics if someone here doesn't beat me to it like they did the DT thread and garden ridge


----------



## sumrtym

I will when I remember to take a camera. Yes, a real camera.


----------



## MissWendy13

boobird said:


> RE: palmistry hands, i found one for a steal at a pagan shop going out of business, but I also made my own out of a black jewelry display hand and gold paint pen from michaels inspired by this item from etsy:
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/9869411...are&utm_medium=PageTools&utm_source=Pinterest
> 
> could be an affordable diy until you find a palmistry hand


Ahhh Boobird, you are so wonderful! That is an astounding idea, thanks so much! I'm actually heading out to Michaels in a bit, i'll be purchasing one of those hands thanks to you!  

Also, I got a call from the manager a bit ago saying they got in their wood coffins and other things, so I will be back soon with pictures of what they've added!


----------



## RCIAG

I'm w/GoS, HomeGoods has been my favourite place the last few years along with Big Lots & Dollar Tree. 

Most DT & Big Lots have a lot of the same stuff (give or take what's on clearance, that can be different) but one HomeGoods may have different stuff from the one a few miles away. That's what I found out last year. The HG nearest to me had a ton of cool, repro vintagey stuff & several of the busts but the one a little further out had glittered stuff out the wazoo & zero busts.

I visited the close HG yesterday & they were still ridding themselves of India stuff & a bazillion feather pillows.


----------



## sumrtym

They seem to have gone giant ceramic pot crazy, at least mine did. Huge markdowns on those and still lots left.


----------



## adam

I keep checking HG as well!  Last year I dated the Halloween merchandise around the first week of August. Not too much longer! Will be anytime in the next three weeks, I am so excited.


----------



## boobird

MissWendy13 said:


> Ahhh Boobird, you are so wonderful! That is an astounding idea, thanks so much! I'm actually heading out to Michaels in a bit, i'll be purchasing one of those hands thanks to you!
> 
> Also, I got a call from the manager a bit ago saying they got in their wood coffins and other things, so I will be back soon with pictures of what they've added!


 Happy to help! Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

I have that exact hand used for the etsy listing - bought from Hobby Lobby last year for $6.


----------



## adam

Checked home goods, nothing yet! Probably another two weeks or so.


----------



## screamqueen2012

anyone spotting anything yet? they had shelves fairly empty at the nearest one to me....come on home goods......we're waitinggggggggg


----------



## adam

Home goods said on Facebook around August 15th stores will have Halloween


----------



## The Big Scare

adam said:


> Last year I dated the Halloween merchandise around the first week of August


In 2008, it was out by the end of the first week of July. Sad how times have changed...


----------



## 22606

The Big Scare said:


> In 2008, it was out by the end of the first week of July. Sad how times have changed...


That's what I am talking about... In many ways, I hate how things have gone, period


----------



## awokennightmare

I'm back from vacation wednesday day so i'm hoping my store is stocked by then.


----------



## myerman82

Garthgoyle said:


> That's what I am talking about... In many ways, I hate how things have gone, period


I remembered when Halloween stores used to open memorial day weekend. Now we get the first signs of stores opening soon in late August and it's a guessing game at what week in October they actually will open.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Stopped at Home Goods today...nothing yet.


----------



## dbruner

I'm going to check out our home goods next weekend. Last year they were first in my area to put out halloween stuff. This year Costco and JoAnn's are first. I love halloween shopping season!!


----------



## Penumbra

Stopped by my HomeGoods/T.J. Maxx today. They had SOME Halloween out. Mostly just glittery trinkets. But it is a sight that more things might be out soon.


----------



## adam

Hi all,

Have not seen anything yet. Called and harassed Home Goods again and they said hopefully next week but it may be an additional week after that. Which is what home goods said on FB, around the 15th of August.


----------



## sambone

I called the metro detroit homegoods today, two stores said stuff came in today and they were putting it out this week!
I saw the large black resin owl from last year.
This large phrenology head 39.99.
6 ft 4 inch knights in armor 99.99
Both of these items were not in the halloween section but were just put on the floor today.
Both pieces are disney haunted mansion like!
You can see the head in disney's haunted sing a long video!
I was going to run around and get a pair of silver knights but the wife said "no more!"


----------



## Wolfbeard

How much did they want for the knights?

Eric


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Wolfbeard said:


> How much did they want for the knights?
> 
> Eric


My Homegood had the large sized like in the above pic for $99.99 and they also had a smaller size (probably 5 ft or close) for $69.99


----------



## The Crow 1994

sumrtym said:


> I think I know of what you are talking since you said all resin, but they were 46". You may also be mistaking the reaper for a witch.
> View attachment 158958
> 
> 
> Personally, I was all about this one:
> View attachment 158959
> 
> 
> I think they were like $140-$150 I think and we never got any here. They did have some the second year after the first at select stores, but none last year. Shindigz had the pumpkin one last year for a MUCH higher price ($200 or more), and they sold out before a coupon came out to make it more reasonable. The only place I've found selling either now is Fun World, but they won't sell to individuals, just to stores, and I don't know the price. I'm sure they want to sell "quantity". They list the witch in a three pack of all three, but I can't find it listed individually with a picture on their site.
> 
> I wish I knew a way to work around that store thing as I'd still love to own it at the HomeGoods or less price.


That is one cool witch, but it's not the one I was thinking of....



Ghost of Spookie said:


> I was thinking The Crow 1994 might be referring to this photo from my 2010 album at HG. She has a cauldron at her feet and is holding a bowl. Standing next to the same pumpkin guy as in your photo though.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ds-2010-resin-statutes-treat-servers-169.html
> 
> The witch was $169.


Another awesome looking witch, but that's not it either. I do love the pumpkin greeter, too.

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/soul_taker_with_pumpkin_statue.html

Here's a link to what the reaper looked like that was standing next to the witch I was looking for. 



I'll have to do a search for the picture that was posted on here a few years ago.


----------



## Juno_b

It's great to see that the Halloween items are slowly trickling into the Metro Detroit area.  I'll have to stop by the stores near me this weekend.  



sambone said:


> I called the metro detroit homegoods today, two stores said stuff came in today and they were putting it out this week!
> I saw the large black resin owl from last year.
> This large phrenology head 39.99.
> 6 ft 4 inch knights in armor 99.99
> Both of these items were not in the halloween section but were just put on the floor today.
> Both pieces are disney haunted mansion like!
> You can see the head in disney's haunted sing a long video!
> I was going to run around and get a pair of silver knights but the wife said "no more!"


----------



## Wifeofrankie

So I called the one in Folsom, CA just now and they said they just put some stuff out today for Halloween and that they think Thursday they should be getting some more. Then I called the one in Roseville, CA and they said that they will get stuff in a few weeks and that they are not sure when. I don't really understand how two of the same store so close together could be different. Then again, I got the same crappy answer from the Roseville store a week or 2 ago. I forgot about the Folsom one till tonight.

Anyways, for anyone in this area, Folsom is getting stuff


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Thanks for the heads-up Wifeofrankie!!


----------



## adam

Hey Wifeofrankie!!

I am in Folsom too! How about that, small world!!!! I had no idea there was some Halloween friends around here  

I know, I heard different things too. They said they get shipments Monday and Wednesday or something. So I know it will take them a bit to get things out. Home Goods said around August 15th as shipping can take extra time to certain areas.


----------



## adam

Home goods! Merchandise photos so far!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

omg, adam...i soooo wanted that headless horseman...I am off on the search in the morning!


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Looks like a good start! Thanks for the photos! I probably won't be able to get to the Folsom store until this Saturday (and I'm assuming there will be more out by then). I hope you and Wifeofrankie leave some good stuff for me!


----------



## RCIAG

Oh the busts.....why don't we have a drooling smiley?!?


----------



## 22606

Hey, adam, what is inside of the water globe that is near the skull candlesticks? It looks to be a mourning angel with tree branches, or at least that is what I am hoping, although it is far too difficult to tell due to the lack of size... Thanks.


----------



## adam

Hi Garthgoyle,

Its actually the headless horseman! Hes on his horse, holding his pumpkin face out with a tree behind him. It also takes batteries to make the black stuff inside move around. Its not glitter, which is kind of cool.


----------



## 22606

Oh, that is neat Thank you for the response, adam.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

What the heck Adam? Are you crazy or something? I just told you guys there was stuff there, and then you went out and checked it out? Man, someone is a little obsessed with Halloween. 

I can at least wait... 10 min. longer then you before I jump in my car and drive all of the way out there and take pictures. Also I was told I was the first person to buy Halloween décor. I swear that I bought one of the headless horsemen snow globes in your pictures. we had to of passed each other. I got the male bust and the globe.

I don't think I get how to upload the pictures I took to the thread. but I have 3 in a album. The headless horseman globe's pumpkin's face glows. I love him.


----------



## Wifeofrankie




----------



## Sarah's Keeper

Sorry all, WifeOFrankie bought the last snow globe and its on our table.


----------



## adam

Did I miss you? I must have!! I was there for about 25 minutes looking at the stuff.  Bummed I missed you, would have been nice to say hello.

I have been waiting weeks for home goods to get their stuff in. I know better to buy in advance as I know their stuff sells quickly! 

Crazy...no... okay yea haha. 

The face lights up! I should have bought that! That's amazing. Much better photos, I didn't have any intent on taking pictures! I really just wanted to see what they got already.


----------



## RCIAG

Oh my...guess who's gonna visit Home Goods today?

The correct answer is:
ALL OF US!!

I LOVELOVELOVE the top hat bust. He will be mine....oh yes...he WILL be mine!!


----------



## RCIAG

I almost feel like we should all send Home Goods an email or post something on their Facebook page or whatever about how thankful we are that they're helping us keep Halloween alive & well in living in our homes & yards!

Next to GR, dollar stores & the seasonal stores, they seem to be the go-to place for a lot of us for indoor decor. GR is pricey but their sales are worth it, but HG is just so affordable (relatively speaking).


----------



## 22606

RCIAG said:


> Oh my...guess who's gonna visit Home Goods today?
> 
> The correct answer is:
> ALL OF US!!


Heh. 'Mr. Hermit' here is going to wait until next week, since it is almost guaranteed that more, if not all, of the items should be out by then. If anyone is going to take pictures, you have my gratitude (I know that money would be _far_ better, but that is the best that I can do).


----------



## Hilda

I'll have to block this thread so I don't crave anything posted. LOL The nearest Home Goods is two hours away.  
We do have (smallish) TJ Maxx and Marshalls, but I don't remember them having anything that spectacular.


----------



## Kardec251985

Hilda said:


> I'll have to block this thread so I don't crave anything posted. LOL The nearest Home Goods is two hours away.
> We do have (smallish) TJ Maxx and Marshalls, but I don't remember them having anything that spectacular.


Marshall's is nice for small Halloween trinkets if you're there shopping for something else. Every year I stock up on discounted Yankee Candle Witches Brew candles when I'm there. They also usually have some nice wooden/tin signs, snow globes, and pumpkin decor. Nothing spectacular like HG's 6' figures, though!


----------



## Hilda

Kardec251985 said:


> Marshall's is nice for small Halloween trinkets if you're there shopping for something else. Every year I stock up on discounted Yankee Candle Witches Brew candles when I'm there. They also usually have some nice wooden/tin signs, snow globes, and pumpkin decor. Nothing spectacular like HG's 6' figures, though!


This was supposed to make me feel better?!?! (sound of sobbing)

(joking)


----------



## tortured_serenity

Can someone please post how much the the horseman globe cost?


----------



## Wifeofrankie

tortured_serenity said:


> Can someone please post how much the the horseman globe cost?


$14.99 and the top hat bust was $29.99


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just posted the pricing question in the General Shopping thread. I guess the price of the bust has remained the same this year. Last year's Witch Lady with Crow was 29.99. The Uncle Gory (with brain exposed) was a different style and was 24.99. To me the Voodoo Top Hat Guy looks more like the Witch Lady and from the same line don't you guys think?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey, just checked and my store is open now, actually opened at 9:30 so I'm off. Thanks again for the photos WifeofFrankie!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i went to a couple of HG this morning. Neither had the headless horseman in either form. One had very little , the other had more. I got some vintage looking paper garlands but my joy was finding some huge terrariums marked down! I'm going to use them to make some peasant under glass dioramas.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just posted the pricing question in the General Shopping thread.


Sorry, I'm not too quick with getting the info I know that I would want out there. I'm just too happy that I finally figured out hoe to post pictures in threads! 
This morning I thought, "Hey, maybe I should post those pictures in the general area so that people that have never thought to care about home goods can see if they like it."  I hadn't even heard of home goods till last year, and it was only because of this forum that I checked it out and got the 2 headless horsemen and old half eaten witch with the crow. I love the prices. I thought they would cost more. They could cost more. Anyways, I love that they are always having something with the horseman, he's my favorite for Halloween.


----------



## ChrisW

We were in our first Home Goods last year while on a business trip to New York. I shudder to think how much we spent, and how much we could have spent! So of course my wife found one fairly close to us and it looks like we'll be visiting it shortly...
P.S. We picked up the headless horseman statue, a great looking framed lenticular cemetery pic, witch saying cutout, and on and on.


----------



## frogkid11

The store in Richmond Va received the first shipment of Halloween and this is what I found on my lunch outing today. Mostly glittered items and the prevalent theme is the marriage of two skeletons...lol. sorry for the blurr of the pics, I think I have a smudge on my camera lens on the phone.



























The nice gentleman in the store informed me they get shipments everyday (M-F) and all new stock is usually out by the lunch hour. He said with this first shipment, there should be stuff trickling in on the trucks each day - now I'm really excited!! Gotta have that bust of the guy wearing the top hat !!!


----------



## Jezebelle

A Southern CA update. Home goods in Chino & Rancho has no merchandise out at all yet.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

the manager at my regular HG said 'Oh, i'm so glad people are buying the halloween...i've already had 2 people complain it was too early'. I told her to tell them the xmas stores are open year round and pfffffffffffffffffffft.


----------



## sumrtym

Called the stores here in KC. Nothing yet. You guys are usually a few weeks ahead of us.


----------



## sambone

For the last several years the HF members have always had a must have from homegoods! I was a lucky member who scored the gag studios scaretaker for 129.99! Must be five years ago!
For me the headless horseman globe is my must have so far!
Let us know when you see your must have!


----------



## Rustie

Stopped by my HG in San Carlos, CA today and they were just starting to put stuff out (despite only having one end cap cleared off for items). The woman was very rude when I asked if they were putting everything out today or in batches and told me I knew as much as her. Lovely! Mostly just lanterns and candle holders at this point.

I did manage to pick this guy up though, $12.99:


----------



## 22606

Rustie said:


> Stopped The woman was very rude when I asked if they were putting everything out today or in batches and told me I knew as much as her. Lovely! Mostly just lanterns and candle holders at this point.


Even though you do not work there, you probably know _more_ That is part of why I hate people so much...


----------



## sumrtym

I called our second one, and they DO have stuff out (started today).

A quick run to search for the snow globe netted me diddly. I didn't have a camera, but other things saw:

-A box style sign to hang on the wall that had a chalk on chalkboard look dealing with the witch's kitchen and today's specials type thing
-Some nice glazed pumpkin faced candle holders with wire handles (these are the tall cylinder type ceramic ones you put a candle / tea light into). A box of 3 for I think $16.99, or a taller one by itself for $6.99.
-Some larger LED steampunk jack-o-lanterns, one in orange and the other white, both the same otherwise. They had big top hats on, and were sitting on a gear neck collar with gears around their eyes, resin.
-We also had the giant black resin owl back
*-IN ADDITION, there is a new resin figure. It's a large skull, and sitting on tip is a giant raven with the same detail as the owl. It's also the same height overall as the owl.* Same $59.99 price as the owl.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

adam said:


> Did I miss you? I must have!! I was there for about 25 minutes looking at the stuff.  Bummed I missed you, would have been nice to say hello.
> 
> I have been waiting weeks for home goods to get their stuff in. I know better to buy in advance as I know their stuff sells quickly!
> 
> Crazy...no... okay yea haha.
> 
> The face lights up! I should have bought that! That's amazing. Much better photos, I didn't have any intent on taking pictures! I really just wanted to see what they got already.


Hey Adam, it would have been cool to have run into another forum member. But while we were there no one else was even interested in looking at the Halloween stuff. I stood there forever with my kids running around everywhere and waiting for my husband to get off his work phone so that I could get his approval on what I wanted. Finally I decided that I wasn't waiting for him anymore, grabbed what I wanted, and bought it. He just kept talking then noticed what awesome things I picked out on the way home. 

So much for happy family Halloween shopping time.


----------



## frogkid11

Rustie said:


> I did manage to pick this guy up though, $12.99:
> 
> View attachment 162572


I bought him last year and love him dearly. Does anyone else think he looks a LOT like the big Grandin Road HH? While the outfit has a little different detail, the pose is the same and overall feel of not too much gore.


----------



## myerman82

There is also a second headless horseman in silver. I believe it was a bit rare last year but I finally found it.


----------



## sambone

Hey Sum! Do you have a pic of the skull with raven on top for 59.99!
Resin like the large black owl


----------



## RCIAG

frogkid11 said:


> Does anyone else think he looks a LOT like the big Grandin Road HH? While the outfit has a little different detail, the pose is the same and overall feel of not too much gore.


I thought the EXACT same thing when I saw it, "Looks like the GR HH!!"


----------



## Juno_b

There's alot of great details in the statue. I'm hoping that the HG by me continues to have a good amount of Halloween stock. 



Rustie said:


> Stopped by my HG in San Carlos, CA today and they were just starting to put stuff out (despite only having one end cap cleared off for items). The woman was very rude when I asked if they were putting everything out today or in batches and told me I knew as much as her. Lovely! Mostly just lanterns and candle holders at this point.
> 
> I did manage to pick this guy up though, $12.99:
> 
> View attachment 162572


----------



## wickedwillingwench

omg, i want that headless man!!!


----------



## Thesmartmama

Went to 2 HomeGoods today and both had just put out some Halloween. I got the top hat/vampire man bust and the headless horseman light up snow globe. There is also an owl, and I bought it but it doesn't work so I have to take it back. No close up of it lit up because it doesn't work. Also found some spooky tree candleholders that I absolutely adore.


----------



## 22606

Thesmartmama said:


> View attachment 162635
> 
> Also found some spooky tree candleholders that I absolutely adore.


Those are really neat; I like how they resemble hands made of branches and vines.


----------



## sumrtym

sambone said:


> Hey Sum! Do you have a pic of the skull with raven on top for 59.99!
> Resin like the large black owl


Nope, I don't use a cell phone so have to tote a camera. I was in such a hurry I didn't take it with me when I want on my headless horseman globe hunt. It's a big resin skull, and the crow is HUGE. As I said, the overall height with him standing on the skull is equal to the owl. It's the same black for the crow as the owl with same feather detail.

I need to charge some batteries and I'll try to snap a pic if still there when I go back (there was just one of ea the raven and owl).

I really like the black tree candelabra!


----------



## panampia

Picked up the big owl and the crow on skull, along with three ceramic potions jars I want to "distress and age#


----------



## sumrtym

panampia said:


> Picked up the big owl and the crow on skull, along with three ceramic potions jars I want to "distress and age#


My batteries are charging slow (and they may have sold it). Can you post a pic of the crow on skull for others? Maybe next to the owl and something else so they can see scale.


----------



## Saki.Girl

i am going o have to find a home good store around here cool stuff


----------



## Shadowbat

Anyone, how much is that Headless Horseman snow globe? I want that!!


----------



## panampia

Here are the raven on skull and the owl from Home Goods for comparison. They are just about the same exact height. I also found those apothacary ceramic jars, Will try to paint them so they are not stark white. Age them somehow.


----------



## Paint It Black

Shadowbat said:


> Anyone, how much is that Headless Horseman snow globe? I want that!!


Someone earlier in this thread said it was $14.99.


----------



## panampia

When I went yesterday, the store had only two tables of Halloween. I grabbed the crow and owl, then looked some more. They had a big coffin out of glitter tinsel, not my style. The menu board that was kind of cute, but I am holding off. The skeleton couple on a bike, various signs, the huge open wire cauldron, and some cool mercury glass potions bottles, but they were really large. I'm talking half gallon size. they had writing on them like Vampire Blood,,,etc. I called them again this morning around 10 and they hadn't received any more Halloween yet. I will stalk them like a lunatic. Some of the things posted here are must haves this year, lol.


----------



## 22606

panampia said:


> Here are the raven on skull and the owl from Home Goods for comparison.
> View attachment 162729


Both are nice, although I think that I prefer the owl (by a smidge). My jaw just about dropped when I saw their prices listed here originally, but they seem to be pretty large and more worth it than I was expecting.


----------



## Jules17

panampia said:


> Here are the raven on skull and the owl from Home Goods for comparison. They are just about the same exact height. I also found those apothacary ceramic jars, Will try to paint them so they are not stark white. Age them somehow.
> View attachment 162729


Love that raven but I don't like the eyes on it as much as the owl. Can't wait for my HomeGoods to start putting stuff out!! Went there yesterday and they had nothing out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

panampia said:


> When I went yesterday, the store had only two tables of Halloween. I grabbed the crow and owl, then looked some more. They had a big coffin out of glitter tinsel, not my style. The menu board that was kind of cute, but I am holding off. The skeleton couple on a bike, various signs, the huge open wire cauldron, and some cool mercury glass potions bottles, but they were really large. I'm talking half gallon size. they had writing on them like Vampire Blood,,,etc. I called them again this morning around 10 and they hadn't received any more Halloween yet. I will stalk them like a lunatic. Some of the things posted here are must haves this year, lol.



Welcome to the forum Panampia! Nice to see fresh blood. muuhhahaha...Glad you realize that the HG's items come in and go fast, and BTW they are limiited in number. Do you have any store photos to post? My store still doesn't have anything out.


----------



## sumrtym

Jules17 said:


> Love that raven but I don't like the eyes on it as much as the owl. Can't wait for my HomeGoods to start putting stuff out!! Went there yesterday and they had nothing out.


Nothing a bit of paint wouldn't cure. 

My one store isn't getting more till Friday, and the other one hasn't put anything out yet. So I won't be doing more rounds there myself till Friday. I use at least a gallon of gas if not more rounding between the two.

Thanks for the photo of the skull / crow, panampia. I knew a lot of people would be wanting to see that.


----------



## Saki.Girl

panampia said:


> Here are the raven on skull and the owl from Home Goods for comparison. They are just about the same exact height. I also found those apothacary ceramic jars, Will try to paint them so they are not stark white. Age them somehow.
> View attachment 162729


ok want the raven and the owl bad very cool


----------



## Jules17

sumrtym said:


> Jules17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love that raven but I don't like the eyes on it as much as the owl. Can't wait for my HomeGoods to start putting stuff out!! Went there yesterday and they had nothing out.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing a bit of paint wouldn't cure.
Click to expand...

True, true.


----------



## RCIAG

Well I'm a sad Home Goods stalker.  Went to the close one today & all you could see for days was feather pillows & more pillows!

So, I thought, I'd still look around, check out the clearance stuff & lo & behold there's ONE shelf, on all side though, with Halloween stuff. That was it.

They did have the crow & owl & I was shocked at how large they are, they've gotta be a least a couple feet high & heavy. They were priced at $60 (technically $59.99). They were on the top shelf & I was afraid I'd drop them if I took one off. They pretty much had what's been shown already, glittered skelly pushing another skelly in a pumpkin, glitter vintagey things that I would buy if they weren't glittered, but most importantly NO BUSTS.

I made a circle of the place & went across the shopping center to TJ Maxx & they had nothing so I came home sad & empty handed & took a nap.

We might hit the one a little further out this weekend.

The only consolation was when I went to get the mail I had my box from Goblinhaus!


----------



## sumrtym

P.S. I'll do exchanges if people want if I can on things at HomeGoods (if there's something you want I have, something yours has I want, etc.). I figured out shipping last year is actually cheaper than the gas checking all the time.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

they had some great stuff at the HG in Framingham MA this morning (but, alas, no headless horseman)




























I love the vintage look of many of the pieces. I dunno what i'm gonna do with that rose thing but it was too good to pass up.


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> they had some great stuff at the HG in Framingham MA this morning (but, alas, no headless horseman)
> 
> View attachment 162936
> 
> View attachment 162937
> View attachment 162938
> View attachment 162939
> 
> 
> I love the vintage look of many of the pieces. I dunno what i'm gonna do with that rose thing but it was too good to pass up.


Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice !! Looooooove it all !!


----------



## Thesmartmama

I am going to HomeGoods today - one that started with Halloween on Monday or Tuesday (I saw it on Tuesday) and which gets deliveries Tuesday and Thursday. If you want something shipped to you (US only) please let me know and I will get it for you.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

wickedwillingwench said:


> they had some great stuff at the HG in Framingham MA this morning (but, alas, no headless horseman)
> 
> View attachment 162936
> 
> View attachment 162937
> View attachment 162938
> View attachment 162939
> 
> 
> I love the vintage look of many of the pieces. I dunno what i'm gonna do with that rose thing but it was too good to pass up.


Awesome. How much was the picture of the Headless Horseman?


----------



## adam

Don't fret for those of you waiting on Home Goods. It will be another week or so before they get a lot more items in. I know they get new items in weekly. Usually in the next few weeks, the whole center of the store and front islands have all Halloween. TONS of stuff. Word to the wise, if you want something and have to have it, get it! I made that mistake the other day and came back to get two glass vases for my mantel and one was gone. I needed two! A lot of times they only have a few of the same item.


----------



## happythenjaded

I need that headless horseman globe!!! *drool*


----------



## Hilda

Pllleeeezzzeee!! This thread is killing me!

I love everyone's goodies!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Wifeofrankie said:


> Awesome. How much was the picture of the Headless Horseman?


yanno, i was afraid somebody was going to ask about that...HE didn't come from HG. I got him from Grandin Road- $49. I bought the 22 x 30" size but it comes in 2 smaller sizes. You can google 'headless horseman led portrait'--SPirit sells it as well.

I love it and think it was worth the $49.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Would love the Haunt On pumpkin, but no HG within hundreds of miles. Might try TJMaxx this weekend!


----------



## screamqueen2012

blah...they wont tell me a thing in our area..i'm getting that suit of amour....soon as i can find it...OK AND THE WITCH AND CROW....I WANT ONE!!! ANYONE PLEEEEEEZ if you find one...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thesmartmama said:


> View attachment 162635
> Went to 2 HomeGoods today and both had just put out some Halloween. I got the top hat/vampire man bust and the headless horseman light up snow globe. There is also an owl, and I bought it but it doesn't work so I have to take it back. No close up of it lit up because it doesn't work. Also found some spooky tree candleholders that I absolutely adore.
> View attachment 162632
> View attachment 162633
> View attachment 162634



My store finally put out some halloween. Nothing I was really excited about, no busts or HH lit snowglobe, but I did buy one of the spooky tree candleabras like the ones you posted a photo of. They only had one on the shelf. I don't have the receipt in front of me but I think it was $14.99. I'll post photos later of my store shelves. The tall golden pumpkins in your photo, my store had in silver. These pumpkins have a switchable bulb inside making them a lamp of sorts. They come in two sizes, a large ($24.99) and a small ($12.99). Also saw a cute wooden-looking pumpkin with a cat on top ($16.99). Not really me but I did like it. Some of the same stuff as in your pictures but some different as I said. 


BTW my HG's had the halloween, albeit a small amount, located _all the way in the back of the store_. Just like some others of you have mentioned. This time before leaving for the store I called ahead to verify they had received a shipment, so was perplexed where the heck it was. Thought the clerk was misinformed or something and I had made a wasted trip. Decided to walk all the aisles and lo' and behold I was rewarded for not walking out. And yes, I did see someone do a doubletake and then say, "halloween, already?"


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OK here the photos from today's trip to my HG:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

More photos:





































Saw these in the check out line:










And thought these in the wall artwork area looked like they belonged in Alice in Wonderland for some reason. Must be the shape of the clocks (which are battery operated) and the font style of the numbers -- reminds me of the White Rabbits time piece although not the same. Just kind of warped like Alice's dream.










Well that's all I took, not much as you can see. But it's a start.


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks for the photos, GOS.

My HG only had the large silver lighted pumpkins - two of them, and nothing else at all Halloween. I did like them, but I have lots of lighted pumpkins already, and could probably spray them silver if I wanted that look...which does seem to be "in" this year.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

can't......stop.....liking.....everything!  there isn't a homegoods near me. I might make that two hour drive to the closest one near me.


----------



## screamqueen2012

BAAAAA ZING!!!! I got her!! they put out the first stuff and one store had the witch and raven, shes little different, on a stand this year so higher but same bust..got some other things also, we dont have the bottles and silver themes out yet, just the orange and alot of owls, i'm not totally into owls, had the big owl statues, two of them, they are sitting on a urn? or like a concert ball stand...they are nice but big, lots of really cute cloches and snow globes that are music boxes.
i'll keep an eye out for another girl for anyone who wants her, we hit another store just to buy her for anyone who might want that bust....shes so great...my lifes complete...bahahaha....


----------



## screamqueen2012

Ghost of Spookie said:


> More photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw these in the check out line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thought these in the wall artwork area looked like they belonged in Alice in Wonderland for some reason. Must be the shape of the clocks (which are battery operated) and the font style of the numbers -- reminds me of the White Rabbits time piece although not the same. Just kind of warped like Alice's dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's all I took, not much as you can see. But it's a start.



ok i want that clock on the right, how great is that, i have an alice theme on a sun porch...awesome....


----------



## myerman82

I know everyone keeps talking about one of the female busts that they never can find. I just got back from my store. Is this the one everyone is looking for?


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


>


I'm kind of digging the cat on pumpkin (big surprise). If it had a witch hat instead of a bow I'd be all over it. Still........

Ours had quite a few things I haven't seen in pictures yet.


----------



## sumrtym

myerman82 said:


> I know everyone keeps talking about one of the female busts that they never can find. I just got back from my store. Is this the one everyone is looking for?


That's a new one this year. Last year's has a crow on the shoulder and 1/2 her face is rotting to skull. There were a couple paint jobs last year on it. This is the 2nd and from responses, I think the least popular of the two based on forum feedback:









The other one has a grey hood that blends more with the statue rather than black.


----------



## Evil Elf

I finally made into our local HG tonight in search of the HH snowglobe. They had very little on the shelves. When we asked someone working there, they said this was the first they had. She also mentioned that they had gotten a shipment earlier today, but that we had to come back in a few days to see it. Sigh, oh well. 

They also had these snowglobes, one with a vampire and one with Frankenstein's monster from the shoulders up inside. Didn't see anyone else mention these before.


----------



## RCIAG

GAH!! STAHP POSTIN' PICS OF THE ZOMBIE LADY THING I CAN'T GEHT!!!

***runsouttathreadscreamingaboutherhomegoodssucking**


----------



## screamqueen2012

RCIAG said:


> GAH!! STAHP POSTIN' PICS OF THE ZOMBIE LADY THING I CAN'T GEHT!!!
> 
> ***runsouttathreadscreamingaboutherhomegoodssucking**


RAICG>......I went to the other store just for YOU...lol....i'll try to grab one and message you.........as i recall last year, they came out first then no more so seems they are doing the same thing, i'll call for you tomorrow... I KNOW!!! i cant believe i found her....


----------



## screamqueen2012

myerman82 said:


> I know everyone keeps talking about one of the female busts that they never can find. I just got back from my store. Is this the one everyone is looking for?


this is new to me, not the one all seek...lol shes quite the dish though!!


----------



## RCIAG

screamqueen2012 said:


> RAICG>......I went to the other store just for YOU...lol....i'll try to grab one and message you.........as i recall last year, they came out first then no more so seems they are doing the same thing, i'll call for you tomorrow... I KNOW!!! i cant believe i found her....


THANK YOU!! 

I don't even care if she's painted red & blue with glitter, it's the style of her that I like.


----------



## frogkid11

RCIAG said:


> THANK YOU!!
> 
> I don't even care if she's painted red & blue with glitter, it's the style of her that I like.


RCIAG, is the lady with the half rotten face and crow on the shoulder you are looking for? I'll be on the lookout here as well as long as you don't mind reimbursing.


----------



## RCIAG

I have no problem reimbursing anyone & can even send you a UPS account number to use or send you a UPS slip pre-paid. I'm in charge of that stuff at work so it's no biggie.


----------



## MissKitty

I love the pumpkin with the cat on top! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## myerman82

RCIAG said:


> I have no problem reimbursing anyone & can even send you a UPS account number to use or send you a UPS slip pre-paid. I'm in charge of that stuff at work so it's no biggie.


Which one are you looking for because I'm looking again tomorrow. If I find it I can pick it up for you. I just need to know what I am keeping my eyes open for.


----------



## Spookybella977

If anyone has any of these spiders or sees any of them at a store please please buy it/them for me and I will reimburse you!!!! I love them and wasn't able to get them and last year I saw several people post they had bought them!!! THanks!!!!!


----------



## 22606

I still think that those steampunk spiders are phenomenal and truly unique, and I certainly would not mind owning any, especially the one on the far right. I saw _none_ in stores last year, so I hope that they make a comeback and give those of us who missed out on them another chance.


----------



## Jezebelle

Only 3 end caps of Merch at Home Goods Glendora, CA, but I documented them for those of you without any Halloween stock yet!


----------



## myerman82

Looking at everyone's pictures and what my store had in so far, it seems that each store is getting in different things. I see a lot that I already want in these pictures. Hopefully I find them at the other Home Goods stores.


----------



## RCIAG

myerman82 said:


> Which one are you looking for because I'm looking again tomorrow. If I find it I can pick it up for you. I just need to know what I am keeping my eyes open for.



Either one that sumrtym posted will work. Thanks for looking out for me!!



sumrtym said:


> That's a new one this year. Last year's has a crow on the shoulder and 1/2 her face is rotting to skull. There were a couple paint jobs last year on it. This is the 2nd and from responses, I think the least popular of the two based on forum feedback:
> 
> View attachment 163028
> 
> 
> The other one has a grey hood that blends more with the statue rather than black.
> 
> View attachment 163029


----------



## screamqueen2012

so i am seeing alot of themes, i like the cat and the headless, we had none of that in the two stores i hit...got two more in our area....so guessing we'll have to keep going to see it all come in in waves...we had no tall metalic bottles like last year yet............never did see the steam punk spiders either ever....wouldnt that the cool if they took it steam punk one year... good pics keep them coming, love seeing what else is out there to anticipate coming in..... woo woo its on!


----------



## 22606

Jezebelle said:


> Only 3 end caps of Merch at Home Goods Glendora, CA, but I documented them for those of you without any Halloween stock yet!


Copying Michael Myers' head motion really helps... Thanks for taking and posting the pics


----------



## Thesmartmama

Went back to HomeGoods yesterday in Torrance, California (near 190th store) and they were in process of putting out more Halloween. Saw some of the vintage looking signs and more ceramic pumpkins . . . . and a huge 21/2 foee high outdoor skull with a solar powered light for the eyes. Didn't even make it off the rolling rack to go on display . . . it went right into my cart. Will post pix later.


----------



## sumrtym

Still looking for the headless horseman globe. They hadn't put out near everything yet today (two stores), but they checked the back for me and said they didn't have it.

Pics:
















Notice the shiny upside down witch leg in topiary style thing at HomeGoods as well....








Here's that steampunk resin pumpkin that I think has a color changing LED in it in orange:








And here it is in white:
















The Pumpkin Boxes with Stars light up....








The sign on left has a chalkboard area to write the number days in chalk.....








I'm kind of digging the black cat sign in the lower right. Going to list it for my reaper in SR think as an option for me.
































Bottom Pumpkins have on them "Keep Calm and Haunt On".








Bust was $29.99 (don't think I've seen it pictured yet). Not sure on the gravestones, didn't look.
































$69.99 in case you can't read the tag....








Thought this looks like chalk but isn't sign was pretty cool. Adding to ideas / things for my reaper to consider for SR as well.








The tall witch and cat look like primitive wood figures, but are in fact a heavy resin.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Heads up San Jose, Ca. The Almaden store has one more Voodoo Top Hat guy left. Just picked up one from there. They have the Hag with the Spider on her as well. Saw several silvery HHs and several of the black HH statute with pumpkin. Only had snow globes with I think it was a pumpkin inside. I'll post some pics later but most of what everyone has already posted. They also had 2 of the smaller resin tombstones one with hand reaching out from it.

If you live near the store and want the bust, I would call and see if it's still there and if they will hold til end of night for you. It won't last long. Oh, and BTW halloween is in the back of the store on the left side by linens.

Updating with photos from this trip:


----------



## sumrtym

Close-up of two other snow globes I've not seen pictured. I think they both have the wind up on the bottom for playing the Wicked Witch song (Ding Dong The Wicked Witch) from Wizard of Oz.








And a neat flat vintage style mounted on board wreath....








I picked up one of the tree candelabra's already pictured, and a small bag of bones made of actual RESIN, so a nice change from the foam / plastic. The bag of bones has 4, two with rounded bone ends, the other two just straight and broken off. Each bone is about as long as your wrist to end of fingers, or hand length......$7.99. It's hiding in the car so no picture.


----------



## MissKitty

Sumtryn your homegoods rocks! Love the chalk board witch picture! I hope I find one.


----------



## sumrtym

Oh, a final picture I forgot....saw this when heading to check out. It's a floor standing candelabra with a cool silver owl with outstretched wings. VERY impressive and large in person, but so was the price....$150.








MissKitty, let me know if you want me to grab you that sign next I'm there if they still have it and if you want to reimburse plus shipping charges.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow, Sumrtym, saved best photo for last IMO. LuV that silver owl candleabra. That is huge and impressive. Now I would love to have that one, don't even want to look for it in case I'm tempted but that would SO COOL in a Wizard's Den. I imagine that sold for a pretty penny above the $150. Very original and unique. 

And boy your store is the most set up one I've seen photos so far. Good indication of what others will look like soon.


----------



## Saki.Girl

sumrtym said:


> Oh, a final picture I forgot....saw this when heading to check out. It's a floor standing candelabra with a cool silver owl with outstretched wings. VERY impressive and large in person, but so was the price....$150.
> View attachment 163183
> 
> 
> MissKitty, let me know if you want me to grab you that sign next I'm there if they still have it and if you want to reimburse plus shipping charges.


Love the owl


----------



## wickedwillingwench

damn it...i want those HH figures. and the mummy. 

here's what I got today--the shelves are starting to fill in around here. I REALLY hope I can get an HH on horse.


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> View attachment 163223
> damn it...i want those hh figures. And the mummy.
> 
> Here's what i got today--the shelves are starting to fill in around here. I really hope i can get an hh on horse.


omg i love this www!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

happythenjaded said:


> omg i love this www!!


meee, too! it's about 18" tall...huge...and the boneys will actually look fairly in scale next to it. DH is even looking round for a table to make the display on...i think he has the fevah...lol.


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> meee, too! it's about 18" tall...huge...and the boneys will actually look fairly in scale next to it. DH is even looking round for a table to make the display on...i think he has the fevah...lol.


Nice!!! Be sure to make us all jealous with a picture!  I am loving this house!!!


----------



## RCIAG

LOVE the vintage pic wreath & that little silver mummy too.

Know what the creepiest thing is? Those Anna Lee dolls. Creepier than any Top Hat Guy or Zombie Lady ever.


----------



## kingcoop80

I plan on attending the Simi Valley Ca. location tomorrow since I will be in the area! they always had such amazing stuff, scared I will go broke before the weekend is over!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

sumrtym said:


> Oh, a final picture I forgot....saw this when heading to check out. It's a floor standing candelabra with a cool silver owl with outstretched wings. VERY impressive and large in person, but so was the price....$150.
> View attachment 163183


Isn't there something like that used in one or more of the Harry Potter movies?


----------



## 22606

sumrtym said:


> And here it is in white:
> View attachment 163152


I do not see that as a jack-o'-lantern; it looks like Frosty went steampunk


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Garthgoyle said:


> I do not see that as a jack-o'-lantern; it looks like Frosty went steampunk


oh, it does! NOW I love it! lol


----------



## MissKitty

sumrtym said:


> MissKitty, let me know if you want me to grab you that sign next I'm there if they still have it and if you want to reimburse plus shipping charges.


I'm going there tomorrow and if I don't find one I'll send you a message. Thank you so much!


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


>


I JUST noticed this GoS! That's another variation of these that I liked so much in your photo from a different store years ago:








I wonder what the chance is of seeing any of the others like the moon one. I will say I like the darker broomstick a lot better than that yellow one.



MissKitty said:


> I'm going there tomorrow and if I don't find one I'll send you a message. Thank you so much!


Don't thank me yet!  Shipping charges aren't great, but neither is running back and forth to the store daily (gas) when you REALLY want something. I know that lesson. 

P.S. I actually got approached by two HomeGoods employees who recognized me from stalking Halloween at HomeGoods last year to see how it was going. Thus, why I said if you really have to have it, it's usually best to just get someone to grab it for you and ship it. For a couple items, I figure I paid about 4x the tag price with gas factored in. A couple of them we only ever got in TWO however for the entire season (and I snagged both)....the witch flying across a crescent moon candle pillars that were only like $6.99 or $7.99 ea. Don't know why they never got more of those, they were really popular last year.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

sumrtym said:


> Oh, a final picture I forgot....saw this when heading to check out. It's a floor standing candelabra with a cool silver owl with outstretched wings. VERY impressive and large in person, but so was the price....$150.
> View attachment 163183
> 
> 
> MissKitty, let me know if you want me to grab you that sign next I'm there if they still have it and if you want to reimburse plus shipping charges.


Oh I love love love this owl ! It just screams Harry Potter or any wizard set up plus it's just plain pretty. $150 stops me in my tracks though boooo to high prices!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Isn't there something like that used in one or more of the Harry Potter movies?


I think there is, at least very similar. the second I saw that pic harry potter jumped in my head . I think it was gold though.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

disembodiedvoice said:


> Saruman of Many Colours said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't there something like that used in one or more of the Harry Potter movies?
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is, at least very similar. the second I saw that pic harry potter jumped in my head . I think it was gold though.
Click to expand...

Yes, gold. During a scene when Dumbledore is addressing the students inside the main/banquet hall, I think.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I thought I remembered seeing something like it in Dumbledore's study in one of the movies. It morphed from real to art object or the other way around. Nice detailing on it. Haven't seen the quality of the owl in person so can't say it's not worth what they priced it at and I'm sure it was selling for 40% more most likely in a specialty shop. Just hard to justify it given how kind of specific is. Can still appreciate it regardless. I hope my store gets it in so I can at least see it in person. 

Sumrtym, was it aluminum or metal that was "chromed" over? If it had to be powdercoated metalic or plated then I could see the higher cost. I really shouldn't even be asking these questions as I am not going to buy it but curious all the same. Oh, the items Home Good gets in!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Looking good, our stores just have a trickle in, they sure dont have what else is out there yet... i want the voodoo guy if anyone finds a duplicate, i'll buy and ship from them...i've got a ups number etc........... did you all see the woman not painted, she looks very "haunted mansion" style, she was great too....almost bought the suit of amour but my husband ws with me, kill joy.....have to go back for it now...


----------



## RCIAG

We're getting ready to leave for dinner with the in-laws a little early so I can hit up the Home Goods up near them & maybe hit up another Dollar Tree on the way home.


----------



## 22606

screamqueen2012 said:


> i want the voodoo guy if anyone finds a duplicate, i'll buy and ship from them...


Some words of warning - The pictures here do not convey just _how_ huge that thing is (around 2', I am guessing), so it may cost a lot to ship, besides the price.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

RCIAG said:


> We're getting ready to leave for dinner with the in-laws a little early so I can hit up the Home Goods up near them & maybe hit up another Dollar Tree on the way home.


On a whim, stopped at the local Home Goods (5 min from my house) this afternoon, and they've got some Halloween merchandise out.

One of which was the zombie lady with crow on her shoulder, but the black-robe color scheme as described in sumrtym's earlier post.

Are you still looking for this? I can go back and take a photo if you'd like.


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I thought I remembered seeing something like it in Dumbledore's study in one of the movies. It morphed from real to art object or the other way around. Nice detailing on it. Haven't seen the quality of the owl in person so can't say it's not worth what they priced it at and I'm sure it was selling for 40% more most likely in a specialty shop. Just hard to justify it given how kind of specific is. Can still appreciate it regardless. I hope my store gets it in so I can at least see it in person.
> 
> Sumrtym, was it aluminum or metal that was "chromed" over? If it had to be powdercoated metalic or plated then I could see the higher cost. I really shouldn't even be asking these questions as I am not going to buy it but curious all the same. Oh, the items Home Good gets in!


Not sure. The finish seems really nice on it though. I took another look at it today when I was in the area. The "compare to" price was something like $350. It screws together in the center. The base is a big pyramid. It has a slight lean to it and I don't know if that's because it wasn't screwed together straight or not, as it appeared to be sitting level. The tag mentions "India" and finding unusual goods there.


----------



## Zombiesmash

There's only one HomeGoods in my region and still nothing there. The employees didn't even know when. I'm really digging the "Keep Calm and Haunt On" Pumpkin, the Top Hat bust, and the resin tombstone with the hand coming through (Target had a variation of it last year and I passed on it then regretted that decision), the Horseman globe, and that vintage cut-out wreath.

And I'm really hoping that my HG doesn't get the suit of armor in, because I know I'll have no choice but to snatch that thing up.


----------



## sumrtym

screamqueen2012 said:


> Looking good, our stores just have a trickle in, they sure dont have what else is out there yet... i want the voodoo guy if anyone finds a duplicate, i'll buy and ship from them...i've got a ups number etc........... did you all see the woman not painted, she looks very "haunted mansion" style, she was great too....almost bought the suit of amour but my husband ws with me, kill joy.....have to go back for it now...


By voodoo guy do you mean the guy in top hat bust? Store this morning had 2 of him, 2 of the spider lady, and the one brown one still that I've been the only one to post. Other store is picked over to death this weekend, but this one seems to be escaping the hoards.


----------



## sumrtym

MissKitty said:


> I'm going there tomorrow and if I don't find one I'll send you a message. Thank you so much!


Let me know, but the bad news is I was in it today when I was in the area, ahead of what I planned, and both of the chalk-looking witch kitchen box signs were gone.  I've got two stores though plus a multitude of TJ Maxx and Marshalls, so it's not impossible I'll see them again (in fact, I'd bet on it). Still got 5 busts in 3 different designs and one owl left, plus quite a few tombstones (2-3 types).


----------



## RCIAG

SUCCESS!! HE'S MINE!! MINEMINEMINEMINE!! MUH-WA-HA-HA!!

I went to the other Home Goods before dinner & was almost disappointed. PILLOWS EVERYWHERE AGAIN!! But I went to the back corner & they had waaay more than the one that's a little closer to home. They had 2 aisles, no vintage card wreath, but a lot everything that's already been pictured, just not as much yet. She said they get more on Tuesday. They DID have this little coffin, about 4 feet tall, made of wire & plastic & SEQUINS & GLITTERY STUFF EVERYWHERE ON IT!! It was only $30 but it was kinda flimsy & I just couldn't do the sparkly bit of it. If it'd been just one sparkly skull or an edging but the whole damn thing....such a shame. I have no pic because my phone died.

Anyhoo....as I went around an end cap looking for him or any bust, THERE HE WAS!! THE ONLY ONE!!

FTR, he's about 2 feet tall give or take, he's VERY top heavy, most of his weight is from the neck up, he weighs between 10-15 lbs.,& overall he's heavy in general. If you find him, use BOTH hands & arms to hang on to him. He's larger than Uncle Gorey. I think we've named him Uncle Mori.


----------



## Evil Elf

My HG had those female gray busts, two of them in fact. Does anyone else also think it looks like the female one of the original interactive busts that were at Sam's Club (under bite, spider on chest, hairstyle)?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> My HG had those female gray busts, two of them in fact. Does anyone else also think it looks like the female one of the original interactive busts that were at Sam's Club (under bite, spider on chest, hairstyle)?



Yes, when I saw the photo someone posted of her I though Velma (think that was her name). However about 2 years ago, there was a male vampire bust and a female that HG was selling, both static. I bought the male but but passed on the female (maybe short of funds then not sure) but I also wondered if this year's lady looks like the one from a couple of years ago. I have the Sam's Club interactive talking busts and from memory they do really seem awfully similar. Not sure how well I would do if shown a police lineup though, so no bets here.

I have NEVER OWNED A BUST BEFORE COMING TO THIS FORUM! This holiday is so bewitching, I think someone cast a spell over me and I keep hearing "get a head, get a head" or maybe I'm misinterpreting and it's really a voice saying "get ahead, get ahead".

On the way home from a tree nursery today we stopped to eat at a large TJ Maxx and More and I so wanted to go in. Hubby had plans at home so had to nix the idea. This was the first TJ Maxx/HomeGoods I was ever in and where I saw the huge Egyptian Sarcophagus and got hooked on going their for halloween shopping. Was really disappointed only being hundreds of feet away and having to leave. I was thinking this location might have the owl candleabra if anyone did. Oh well, I'll live vicariously through your photos for the time being.


----------



## RCIAG

The one I just went to has them both connected. They're open inside & you can freely go from one to the other, but they have 2 separate entrances, 2 separate signs outside but inside the TJ Maxx it's nothing but clothing & all the home stuff is in Home Goods. It makes it easier when you go in for just home stuff or just clothes it's all on one side or the other.


----------



## sumrtym

RCIAG said:


> They DID have this little coffin, about 4 feet tall, made of wire & plastic & SEQUINS & GLITTERY STUFF EVERYWHERE ON IT!! It was only $30 but it was kinda flimsy & I just couldn't do the sparkly bit of it. If it'd been just one sparkly skull or an edging but the whole damn thing....such a shame. I have no pic because my phone died.


I think I have a picture of it on page 20 of this thread. The flat board wreath of vintage elements I'd be surprised if a lot of those turn up. Call it a gut feeling based on past HomeGoods experience, but it was the feeling I got when I found it. Be aware, it does have some glitter on it in places.


RCIAG said:


> Anyhoo....as I went around an end cap looking for him or any bust, THERE HE WAS!! THE ONLY ONE!!


Grats!


----------



## Jezebelle

Just bought my headless horseman, my HG had 2 but one had a terrible paint job on the pumpkin that its nose was misplaced and half a mouth was missing.


----------



## happythenjaded

Jezebelle said:


> Just bought my headless horseman, my HG had 2 but one had a terrible paint job on the pumpkin that its nose was misplaced and half a mouth was missing.


*dies with envy*


----------



## myerman82

Checked TJ Maxx and another Home Goods and nothing yet. I'm still looking for the people who asked me. If you already found what you needed please let me know. Happythenjaded, I am looking for that headless horseman for you. You and your headless collectables.


----------



## Jezebelle

Anyone see these owls at HG yet? Solar powered & heavy for $39.99 Mine just had one out so far today.


----------



## Jules17

Went to my HG earlier this evening and they only had one row set up and not much on it and I didn't see anything I had to have. No busts or statues yet either. Will have to check back tomorrow or Monday for more.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Checked TJ Maxx and another Home Goods and nothing yet. I'm still looking for the people who asked me. If you already found what you needed please let me know. Happythenjaded, I am looking for that headless horseman for you. You and your headless collectables.


*jumps with excitement* yes!! You think bone white took care of him too? Or was it ke$ha after dark? Lolol


----------



## 22606

Jezebelle said:


> View attachment 163429
> 
> 
> Anyone see these owls at HG yet? Solar powered & heavy for $39.99 Mine just had one out so far today.


I spotted the gluttonous owl there the other day. That thing would make one hell of a Thanksgiving dinner...


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> *jumps with excitement* yes!! You think bone white took care of him too? Or was it ke$ha after dark? Lolol


Maybe they teamed up.


----------



## sumrtym

Jezebelle said:


> View attachment 163429
> 
> 
> Anyone see these owls at HG yet? Solar powered & heavy for $39.99 Mine just had one out so far today.


Yep, saw one in one store. They really are large too.

*sigh* My HH globe dreams have still not come true.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Maybe they teamed up.


:-O oohhhh what sneaky wenches!


----------



## sumrtym

Borrowing some images from Pumpkinrot:

I'm pixel peeping this at a huge resolution on his blog, but it looks like the little resin witch has at least one more variation in this picture. Also, notice a mummy server with tray not shown in our pics yet at $59.99.








Looks like the reaper bust is making a return this year as well.








That bear with cauldron is an actual Jim Shore piece (not one I like at all, but makes one wonder if it was just not selling well to end up at HomeGoods or if we might see some other discount Jim Shore pieces besides it).


----------



## Tarker Midnight

I went to Home Goods today and bought 5 items (including a light-up silver JOL with cut-out stars which can be seen in one of the Pumpkinrot photos that Sumrtym posted). My store wasn't nearly as stocked as the other stores so I foresee many return trips.

One more thing...the linens section of my HG's had kitchen towels, table runners, tablecloths and placemats. I bought a really cute set of kitchen towels with a JOL border. I didn't see anything in the china section.


----------



## sumrtym

Tarker Midnight said:


> I went to Home Goods today and bought 5 items (including a light-up silver JOL with cut-out stars which can be seen in one of the Pumpkinrot photos that Sumrtym posted). My store wasn't nearly as stocked as the other stores so I foresee many return trips.
> 
> One more thing...the linens section of my HG's had kitchen towels, table runners, tablecloths and placemats. I bought a really cute set of kitchen towels with a JOL border. I didn't see anything in the china section.


They'll get new things all the way through end of September. They do get very nice plates, platters, etc., in as well as the cookie cutters, candles, Halloween sprinkles, spatulas, kitchen and bathroom towels. Now that I have a good camera, I should snap a shot of the raised cake / cookie platter I bought last year there. It's awesome.


----------



## Penumbra

sumrtym said:


> Borrowing some images from Pumpkinrot:
> 
> I'm pixel peeping this at a huge resolution on his blog, but it looks like the little resin witch has at least one more variation in this picture. Also, notice a mummy server with tray not shown in our pics yet at $59.99.
> View attachment 163434
> 
> 
> Looks like the reaper bust is making a return this year as well.
> View attachment 163435
> 
> 
> That bear with cauldron is an actual Jim Shore piece (not one I like at all, but makes one wonder if it was just not selling well to end up at HomeGoods or if we might see some other discount Jim Shore pieces besides it).
> View attachment 163436


I sound like a little kid, but, I want ALL that!


----------



## Succub'Oz

OMGOMGOMG!!! I NEED the Happy Halloween vintage block letters in the box that Sumrtym posted in one of the pics. Especially if it's under $30. My fiance' has wanted that thing FOREVER and we never seem to find it. He has an October birthday, I'd love to finally give it to him! I'll call our Home Goods tomorrow, I want to check out the ruby slippered witch legs sticking out of the purple cauldron, but I probably won't find either. If anyone finds those block letters and can pick one up for me PLEASE send me a PM. I never expected to see those show up again.


----------



## Jezebelle

sumrtym said:


> Borrowing some images from Pumpkinrot:
> 
> I'm pixel peeping this at a huge resolution on his blog, but it looks like the little resin witch has at least one more variation in this picture. Also, notice a mummy server with tray not shown in our pics yet at $59.99.
> View attachment 163434
> 
> 
> Looks like the reaper bust is making a return this year as well.
> View attachment 163435
> 
> 
> That bear with cauldron is an actual Jim Shore piece (not one I like at all, but makes one wonder if it was just not selling well to end up at HomeGoods or if we might see some other discount Jim Shore pieces besides it).
> View attachment 163436


There are more Jim Shore pieces. I saw 3 today, one was a mummy boy, 2 others which I've forgotten. My phone battery was low so I didn't take photos. I might go back tomorrow. If I do, I'll take pix.


----------



## Jezebelle

2011 Jim Shore piece I saw today called That's a Wrap. My store had 4, 1 in the original box.


----------



## screamqueen2012

sumrtym said:


> Borrowing some images from Pumpkinrot:
> 
> I'm pixel peeping this at a huge resolution on his blog, but it looks like the little resin witch has at least one more variation in this picture. Also, notice a mummy server with tray not shown in our pics yet at $59.99.
> View attachment 163434
> 
> 
> Looks like the reaper bust is making a return this year as well.
> View attachment 163435
> 
> 
> That bear with cauldron is an actual Jim Shore piece (not one I like at all, but makes one wonder if it was just not selling well to end up at HomeGoods or if we might see some other discount Jim Shore pieces besides it).
> View attachment 163436


are you kidding me!!! look at the busts, we get one per store....dont you want to ship any to us poor folks?............what area of the country are you in, im in a fairly big area, we have four stores fairly close and they wont stock them like this....great pics!!


----------



## Lil Spook

I went to our HG yesterday (Lynnwood, WA) and they have.... nothing Halloween related yet 

i hate waiting.


----------



## Spinechiller

Anyone checked Homesense recently? (i.e it's owned by Homegoods). I was there about a week in a half ago, and all they had was one lonely pumpkin


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sumrtym said:


> I JUST noticed this GoS! That's another variation of these that I liked so much in your photo from a different store years ago:
> View attachment 163274
> 
> 
> I wonder what the chance is of seeing any of the others like the moon one. I will say I like the darker broomstick a lot better than that yellow one.



Sumrtym, man you have a good eye to have picked her out from my latest photo. And she sure does look like she came from the same creator. I remember you loving those witches when I posted the photo from Diddams. This week a lot of our landscaping plants are going in so I will probably be hanging around the house. If I manage to get away, I'd like to visit my local HG (still haven't been back there since I took pics when they had little out) and if I can I'd like to go to the TJMaxx and More again which is near Diddams. I'll see if I spot the coven on any of my trips and let you know how much much they are.


----------



## sumrtym

Jezebelle said:


> There are more Jim Shore pieces. I saw 3 today, one was a mummy boy, 2 others which I've forgotten. My phone battery was low so I didn't take photos. I might go back tomorrow. If I do, I'll take pix.


Awesome, tyvm.

I'll check on the price of the vintage "Halloween" blocks, Succub'Oz. I'm sure it's under that in the store. However, the length of the package is pretty darn long so shipping would be high unless unpack and wrap them up. I'm not sure about that though since I've seen (last year) one of those top figures broken off before.


----------



## sumrtym

screamqueen2012 said:


> are you kidding me!!! look at the busts, we get one per store....dont you want to ship any to us poor folks?............what area of the country are you in, im in a fairly big area, we have four stores fairly close and they wont stock them like this....great pics!!


Pumpkinrot took those images, he's in Pennsylvania. One of my stores had 5 busts (3 types) in it plus additionally the giant crow on skull and owl, other store the big owl so far. KC for me.


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'll see if I spot the coven on any of my trips and let you know how much much they are.


Thanks GoS!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Succub'Oz said:


> OMGOMGOMG!!! I NEED the Happy Halloween vintage block letters in the box that Sumrtym posted in one of the pics. Especially if it's under $30. My fiance' has wanted that thing FOREVER and we never seem to find it. He has an October birthday, I'd love to finally give it to him! I'll call our Home Goods tomorrow, I want to check out the ruby slippered witch legs sticking out of the purple cauldron, but I probably won't find either. If anyone finds those block letters and can pick one up for me PLEASE send me a PM. I never expected to see those show up again.


Are these the blocks? $30 aftermarket at ChristmasTraditions.com

http://www.christmastraditions.com/Themes/HWeen/VintHall/VinHalP/06Vint/X43388.jpg

A few years ago I bought a set for someone from my small TJMaxx store. I'll see if I can locate them in my album from then. I haven't seen them this year so far but it's only the beginning of the season. Prices directly from HG/TJMaxx would be the least expensive route to go, but if you really need to there is always ChristmasTraditions.


FOUND the blocks in my 2011 album. Here's the link to it and the discussion about it along with pricing info back then: http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...picture79953-tjmaxx-2011-close-up-blocks.html


----------



## sumrtym

They have those blocks again for sure, and I'll bet the pricing is the same. I've seen at least two boxes of them @ HomeGoods again.

For those asking about glassware / kitchen items, here's an example of a cake / cookie stand I got last year. The pictures don't do it justice as the color is very deep and shimmery.


----------



## RCIAG

I love seeing all the stuff other stores get, even if I don't want or like all of it.

Mine had that weird steampunk ghost head & if it hadn't said something Halloweeny on the hat band, it said Spooky or Halloween or something along those lines, I would've thought it was a snowman too. Maybe it can do double duty, put a Christmas ribbon around it & use it for Christmas too.

I just can't get over how some stores will get 6 Zombie Lady busts, 6 reapers when mine usually get 1 or 2 of things like that, stuck in & among last years left overs.

We were joking with the cashier about our "too soon" purchase & she asked where I heard we had Halloween stuff & I told her I belonged to a Halloween message board & other stores around the country were getting stuff so I checked here. I told her how much I LOVED their stuff & how you really couldn't fnd things like that anywhere else. I even had a Halloween shirt on at the time! We chatted about yeah, I do the yard & inside, then joked about Christmas being out in another 2 weeks. Then she said their Christmas stuff will probably start going out September. I do LOVE their Christmas stuff too because they have vintagey repro stuff. 

I get so used to non-chatty, surly cashiers that when I go to the stores up county I forget how nice they can be! Same for when I go to VA Beach, the cashiers there are always much nicer. We're on our way there on Saturday so I plan on checking the stores down there too.


I also think they get shipments on Tuesdays. That seemed to be true at Big Lots too.


----------



## CCdalek

sumrtym said:


> Borrowing some images from Pumpkinrot:
> 
> I'm pixel peeping this at a huge resolution on his blog, but it looks like the little resin witch has at least one more variation in this picture. Also, notice a mummy server with tray not shown in our pics yet at $59.99.
> View attachment 163434
> 
> 
> Looks like the reaper bust is making a return this year as well.
> View attachment 163435
> 
> 
> That bear with cauldron is an actual Jim Shore piece (not one I like at all, but makes one wonder if it was just not selling well to end up at HomeGoods or if we might see some other discount Jim Shore pieces besides it).
> View attachment 163436


I like the Server Mummy, but not for $59.99. If I remember right there was a very similar one for around $30 last year.


----------



## Paint It Black

I bought this mummy last year at Home Goods. I think it was only around $15.










Also these from last year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OK, went for brunch at a restaurant near a Home Goods (this is how I manage to get to visit a lot of the times with a meal as an excuse to be in the area LOL). Halloween still way, way, in the back and they had a few, emphasize few, new things out. A clerk was coming with her cart of halloween table runners to put on the shelf (in the halloween section) and I had to laugh as she pushed her cart into the area and announced to myself and one other shopper in the aisle, "excuse me, Halloween godfairy coming thru with more halloween!" Cracked me up. She said what she had was pretty much it and a truck would be in Monday with stuff going out Monday and all out by Tuesday. Thanked her for the info. Only globe I saw was one with a cat in it.

But here are a few pics I took. I thought the ferris wheel, which rotated and the seats swung back and forth, would probably delight some young kid. I could see putting candy treats in the seats. I think it was 16.95 or less, just can't remember any longer.




























Wasn't the mummy all white last year?










A couple of closeups. The dearly departed couple and the witches were 12.99 each. The candlestick holders were 7.99 each.




















Aside from the table runners the clerk was putting out, I had seen on an end cap in the linen department some kitchen towels that were halloween-themed and in the check out aisle there were a few wooden halloween signs so I guess halloween is creeping into some other areas of the store. I'll try to get down Monday or Tuesday for another look.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sumrtym said:


> They have those blocks again for sure, and I'll bet the pricing is the same. I've seen at least two boxes of them @ HomeGoods again.
> 
> For those asking about glassware / kitchen items, here's an example of a cake / cookie stand I got last year. The pictures don't do it justice as the color is very deep and shimmery.
> 
> View attachment 163498
> 
> View attachment 163504



If I see that server in any of my stores I am definitely going to pick it up. That is such a beautiful piece of glass work. Love the top down photo especially. Any idea Sumrtym what you paid for it?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

how come every Home Goods except the ones *I* go to have the horseman statue??? Grrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Spinechiller said:


> Anyone checked Homesense recently? (i.e it's owned by Homegoods). I was there about a week in a half ago, and all they had was one lonely pumpkin


Visited one this morning. I think they may think it's April still. Not even a sign of a sign of Halloween stuff.


----------



## dbruner

Visited 2 Homegoods this weekend, they don't have nearly the stuff out that some of your stores do, and again its in the back instead of at the front as usual. The clerk said that all of their trucks for the next 2 weeks will have Halloween stuff and that will be all they are getting. I bought 2 candelabras (each store only had one) and I really need a couple of table runners and I think I will have to have that top hat bust. Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> If I see that server in any of my stores I am definitely going to pick it up. That is such a beautiful piece of glass work. Love the top down photo especially. Any idea Sumrtym what you paid for it?


No, sorry, I found where I posted about it on 9/25 last year but I didn't mention the price paid. I'm sure it wasn't too bad. Thanks for the picture of the other witch!


----------



## Succub'Oz

I went to Home Goods today and they had the Horseman statues and one globe. Not a lot else going on and NO Blocks. They didn't turn up here before either. If anyone can pick up a set for me that'd be awesome. I have a paypal account if that is helpful. My fiancé has been wanting this and has a birthday coming up in Oct.


----------



## The Crow 1994

Picked up the giant resin black owl with yellow eyes. Not everything was out yet on the shelves, according to the sales associate.


----------



## sumrtym

The Crow 1994 said:


> Picked up the giant resin black owl with yellow eyes. Not everything was out yet on the shelves, according to the sales associate.


Was it yellow or orange? I've only ever seen it painted orange.


----------



## myerman82

Went to the Home Goods that usually have a pretty nice selection. They only had one aisle out of Halloween. Nothing interesting at all. I hope they get more stuff in soon.


----------



## MissKitty

sumrtym, thank you for keeping your eye out for me on the witch chalk board picture.

I stopped in Marshalls, TJ Maxx, and 2 Ross stores and they all still had nothing. I did buy a huge bell cloche for $9.99. I thought that was a steal. I wanted to go over to the next town but I was so tired after stopping at 20 stores yesterday. Okay, it was really 16 stores. Close enough. lol


----------



## sumrtym

MissKitty said:


> sumrtym, thank you for keeping your eye out for me on the witch chalk board picture.
> 
> I stopped in Marshalls, TJ Maxx, and 2 Ross stores and they all still had nothing. I did buy a huge bell cloche for $9.99. I thought that was a steal. I wanted to go over to the next town but I was so tired after stopping at 20 stores yesterday. Okay, it was really 16 stores. Close enough. lol


Oh, I know. I had a bunch of $10 off $10 coupons good at different stores and spent all day running around on Saturday with about 50 miles of driving total for the day between stores. Why I ended up near that HomeGoods when I didn't plan to till Tuesday. Then the gf had a 5k run today, and that was an absolute zoo. I'm feeling a bit ragged, but between the 4 boxes of braided fishing line, 2 Nalgene bottles, MSR backpacking cup, 3 boxes of movie candy, 3 strings of LED lights, s-binder, 6 foam weighted fishing bobbers, 3 packages of fish hooks, and sunglasses / glasses strap I picked up for about $17-$18, PLUS today's stack of packages of sun chips, bag clip, tons of delicious granola bars (best I've ever had), and carpet spot cleaner we got for free at the run today.....I'm starting to feel shopped out. Oh, and then a gal coming out of a store starts talking to us and asks us if we want / hands us two tickets to NASCAR she got donating blood she didn't want. Did I mention I still have three $10 off $10 coupons good through Sept 2nd to one store, and another 3 to yet another I have to use by this next weekend? All together yesterday I was in 12 different stores, and another 5 today. 16 in one day I think would have broke me. lol

Don't get me wrong, I've been really lucky and worked the coupon deals here lately to get some great stuff (heck, just the fishing line I got for $12 and change normally would be $40-$50 by itself, so EVERYTHING for under $20 is INCREDIBLE), but I'm looking at this pile of stuff thinking.....I'm tired. And have more shopping to do yet.

And I still haven't found that dang HH globe. 

I'm kind of surprised those chalk looking box signs were both gone. That HomeGoods where they were isn't selling much, but the other older one is getting cleaned out. Hopefully the Halloween block guys are still there for the other person.

You know the absolute worst thing???
...
...
...
...
Do the gf and I REALLY look like Nascar people????


----------



## The Crow 1994

sumrtym said:


> Was it yellow or orange? I've only ever seen it painted orange.


Without a doubt, I can honestly say the owl's eyes are yellow. It is the large black owl sitting on part of a tree with its head slightly turned. It was priced at $59.99.


----------



## screamqueen2012

RCIAG said:


> I love seeing all the stuff other stores get, even if I don't want or like all of it.
> 
> Mine had that weird steampunk ghost head & if it hadn't said something Halloweeny on the hat band, it said Spooky or Halloween or something along those lines, I would've thought it was a snowman too. Maybe it can do double duty, put a Christmas ribbon around it & use it for Christmas too.
> 
> I just can't get over how some stores will get 6 Zombie Lady busts, 6 reapers when mine usually get 1 or 2 of things like that, stuck in & among last years left overs.
> 
> We were joking with the cashier about our "too soon" purchase & she asked where I heard we had Halloween stuff & I told her I belonged to a Halloween message board & other stores around the country were getting stuff so I checked here. I told her how much I LOVED their stuff & how you really couldn't fnd things like that anywhere else. I even had a Halloween shirt on at the time! We chatted about yeah, I do the yard & inside, then joked about Christmas being out in another 2 weeks. Then she said their Christmas stuff will probably start going out September. I do LOVE their Christmas stuff too because they have vintagey repro stuff.
> 
> I get so used to non-chatty, surly cashiers that when I go to the stores up county I forget how nice they can be! Same for when I go to VA Beach, the cashiers there are always much nicer. We're on our way there on Saturday so I plan on checking the stores down there too.
> 
> 
> I also think they get shipments on Tuesdays. That seemed to be true at Big Lots too.


i've told mine all the same thing, about the forum, best advertisement they could have...lol...maybe we just dont get the stock the west coast gets cause its the same thing here in NC....and they could sell every piece of it if they would stock it, i dont get it....its in such demand and they only have a couple, i doubt i'll see the witch/raven again, i swear they only sold one here last year and i got it this time so far, only store out of four that had her...the owl statues sold in less than a day also.....


----------



## RCIAG

screamqueen2012 said:


> i've told mine all the same thing, about the forum, best advertisement they could have...lol...maybe we just dont get the stock the west coast gets cause its the same thing here in NC....and they could sell every piece of it if they would stock it, i dont get it....its in such demand and they only have a couple, i doubt i'll see the witch/raven again, i swear they only sold one here last year and i got it this time so far, only store out of four that had her...the owl statues sold in less than a day also.....


Maybe that it, it's an East Coast thing. I do know that the further away from DC you get the more you'll see Halloween stuff in store in general. 

For example the Home Goods in Olney, MD (about 45 mins to DC) doesn't have nearly as much Halloween as the one in Mt. Airy, MD (over an hour away) that I went to on Saturday. The more "country" a place is, the more holiday stuff in general. The Olney one has more vintagey stuff, the Mt. Airy one has more glittery stuff.


----------



## tortured_serenity

*Homegoods*

I am seriously going to BAWL if i can't find the skeleton couple at my store the next time i go!  Me and my hubby hit a "bump" in our 13 year relationship recently that we are repairing and i find myself drawn to a lot of the skull/skeleton couples stuff this year because we will be having a vow renewal ceremony soon. 




Ghost of Spookie said:


> OK, went for brunch at a restaurant near a Home Goods (this is how I manage to get to visit a lot of the times with a meal as an excuse to be in the area LOL). Halloween still way, way, in the back and they had a few, emphasize few, new things out. A clerk was coming with her cart of halloween table runners to put on the shelf (in the halloween section) and I had to laugh as she pushed her cart into the area and announced to myself and one other shopper in the aisle, "excuse me, Halloween godfairy coming thru with more halloween!" Cracked me up. She said what she had was pretty much it and a truck would be in Monday with stuff going out Monday and all out by Tuesday. Thanked her for the info. Only globe I saw was one with a cat in it.
> 
> But here are a few pics I took. I thought the ferris wheel, which rotated and the seats swung back and forth, would probably delight some young kid. I could see putting candy treats in the seats. I think it was 16.95 or less, just can't remember any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't the mummy all white last year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of closeups. The dearly departed couple and the witches were 12.99 each. The candlestick holders were 7.99 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the table runners the clerk was putting out, I had seen on an end cap in the linen department some kitchen towels that were halloween-themed and in the check out aisle there were a few wooden halloween signs so I guess halloween is creeping into some other areas of the store. I'll try to get down Monday or Tuesday for another look.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tortured, ahhh, nice backstory to wanting Dearly Departed. I have seen quite a few on the shelves in the two HG stores I've been in. They seem to be shipped in early mdse. so I would highly recommend checking your stores for their deliveries between now and the next few weeks in particular. They were sold last year so hopefully you won't have as much competition for them. If you don't find one in a few weeks, you might put out a call to other shoppers in your area and bite the bullet on shipping. Someone in your state/area at least would keep the mailing costs lower. Good luck finder them. 

BTW i also remember seeing them last year in my TJ Maxx store so look for locations of both stores in your area.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I got this skull candleabra--it is acutally a very nice gold tone. I also got the headless horseman waterglobe and

THIS:

Thank God, I have the world's best husband and he didn't even get mad about it. The one I got is not zebra print but a solid medium brown color.

http://www.havertys.com/Product_11387


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Liking the bat inspired candleabra! How much was it? Great looking chaise as well.


----------



## Paint It Black

Not too much yet in my store, but I picked this candle holder up yesterday for $7.99.


----------



## happythenjaded

WWW- you got the HH globe? GASP. SO JEALOUS!!!


----------



## tortured_serenity

Thanks ghost of spookie ill check my tj maxes too. OMG I love the bat candle holder, something else to add to my home goods list.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Liking the bat inspired candleabra! How much was it? Great looking chaise as well.


$16.99- i like the eye patch on the left skull.  Yeah, i've been drooling over that chaise for a couple of years now.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

happythenjaded said:


> WWW- you got the HH globe? GASP. SO JEALOUS!!!


lol..funny yer more jealous of the globe than the chaise...LOLOL. but i have BOTH!!! bwahahahahahaha


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> lol..funny yer more jealous of the globe than the chaise...LOLOL. but i have BOTH!!! bwahahahahahaha


I prefer animal print on my pants not my furniture..... LOL jkkkkkk  that is a gorgeous piece of furniture though! Looks so comfy....I need a nap now !!


----------



## 22606

I grabbed this graveyard music box/globe ($12.99) at HomeGoods and figured that I would post a pic, since no one seems to have it shown in their uploads. They had a pretty nice selection of goods overall, but nothing really different than what has been posted, so I did not bother taking pictures inside the store.










Those are really cool candleholders, wickedwillingwench and Paint It Black.


----------



## sumrtym

Went to the busy HG. Ran into a guy works there from last year so he gave me the tour of today's items. Lots of globes, but no HH. 

For the one wanting the chalkboard witch box sign, none today. For the one wanting the Halloween vintage block people, both were gone from this weekend. This store the things fly off the shelves. I'll grab em if I see them but report if you find them / someone else does for you in this thread please.

Didn't take my camera, but there was a 3' high or so paper mache standing vintage style pumpkin guy whom the top of the head is open to be used as a pretty large candy bowl (at least basketball size I think, probably a bit larger). It was $59.99 if I recall correctly.

P.S. The bones on the single candle holder are probably about the same size as the resin bones in the 4 pack for $7.99.


----------



## Buzzard

Does anyone know when TJ Maxx/Home Goods typically starts to reduce their Halloween inventory? I've never been lucky enough to catch anything on clearance there during the Halloween season. Do they typically starting reducing things before November 1st?


----------



## 22606

Buzzard said:


> Does anyone know when TJ Maxx/Home Goods typically starts to reduce their Halloween inventory? I've never been lucky enough to catch anything on clearance there during the Halloween season. Do they typically starting reducing things before November 1st?


It seems to me that almost everything is long gone by the start of October (or sooner). If you see something that you like, _buy it_


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Garthgoyle said:


> It seems to me that almost everything is long gone by the start of October (or sooner). If you see something that you like, _buy it_


what Garth said....ya snooze, ya lose at HG.


----------



## sumrtym

Buzzard said:


> Does anyone know when TJ Maxx/Home Goods typically starts to reduce their Halloween inventory? I've never been lucky enough to catch anything on clearance there during the Halloween season. Do they typically starting reducing things before November 1st?


By October 1st, almost all Halloween shipments are done. Thus, there is no clearance. Honestly, too, with their prices, it's like it's on clearance already.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

happythenjaded said:


> I prefer animal print on my pants not my furniture..... LOL jkkkkkk  that is a gorgeous piece of furniture though! Looks so comfy....I need a nap now !!


THIS is actually the model i got today:

http://pinterest.com/pin/252201647855963308/

yeah, i don't do animal print either...yuck.


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> THIS is actually the model i got today:
> 
> http://pinterest.com/pin/252201647855963308/
> 
> yeah, i don't do animal print either...yuck.


o0o0o0mg! You do have the best hubby ever!!!! that is reallllllllly nice !!! what a diff fabric makes!! Now I am jealous x's 2 of you!!


----------



## RCIAG

sumrtym said:


> By October 1st, almost all Halloween shipments are done.


By October 1st all the good CHRISTMAS stuff is gone too!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

happythenjaded said:


> o0o0o0mg! You do have the best hubby ever!!!! that is reallllllllly nice !!! what a diff fabric makes!! Now I am jealous x's 2 of you!!


yeah, well...i just realized i better not utter another word about getting the HH from GR this year. That is now out of the question. But I'm happy...HH would have to hide in the garage most of the year. I can cuddle on that chaise every day.


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> yeah, well...i just realized i better not utter another word about getting the HH from GR this year. That is now out of the question. But I'm happy...HH would have to hide in the garage most of the year. I can cuddle on that chaise every day.


This is verrrrry true!! It looks so dang comfy !!


----------



## Paint It Black

Garth, Thanks for the comment on the skull and bones candleholder. They had this antiqued-silver one, and also a more natural bone-colored one. I chose the silver one because is looked more "sophisticated" for indoor décor, lol.

I didn't see the bat-winged candelabra there. That is really nice. I also didn't see that they had the globe you got. Lots of cool stuff this year I think.


----------



## MissKitty

sumrtym said:


> Oh, I know. I had a bunch of $10 off $10 coupons good at different stores and spent all day running around on Saturday with about 50 miles of driving total for the day between stores. Why I ended up near that HomeGoods when I didn't plan to till Tuesday. Then the gf had a 5k run today, and that was an absolute zoo. I'm feeling a bit ragged, but between the 4 boxes of braided fishing line, 2 Nalgene bottles, MSR backpacking cup, 3 boxes of movie candy, 3 strings of LED lights, s-binder, 6 foam weighted fishing bobbers, 3 packages of fish hooks, and sunglasses / glasses strap I picked up for about $17-$18, PLUS today's stack of packages of sun chips, bag clip, tons of delicious granola bars (best I've ever had), and carpet spot cleaner we got for free at the run today.....I'm starting to feel shopped out. Oh, and then a gal coming out of a store starts talking to us and asks us if we want / hands us two tickets to NASCAR she got donating blood she didn't want. Did I mention I still have three $10 off $10 coupons good through Sept 2nd to one store, and another 3 to yet another I have to use by this next weekend? All together yesterday I was in 12 different stores, and another 5 today. 16 in one day I think would have broke me. lol
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I've been really lucky and worked the coupon deals here lately to get some great stuff (heck, just the fishing line I got for $12 and change normally would be $40-$50 by itself, so EVERYTHING for under $20 is INCREDIBLE), but I'm looking at this pile of stuff thinking.....I'm tired. And have more shopping to do yet.
> 
> And I still haven't found that dang HH globe.
> 
> I'm kind of surprised those chalk looking box signs were both gone. That HomeGoods where they were isn't selling much, but the other older one is getting cleaned out. Hopefully the Halloween block guys are still there for the other person.
> 
> You know the absolute worst thing???
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Do the gf and I REALLY look like Nascar people????


ROTFL!!!! I'm dying here right now. 

What? You mean to tell me you wasn't wearing your Dale Earnhardt Jr. shirt and your white dirty tennis shoes this weekend? lol!

You have me curious about these coupons you are speaking of.


----------



## sumrtym

MissKitty said:


> ROTFL!!!! I'm dying here right now.
> 
> What? You mean to tell me you wasn't wearing your Dale Earnhardt Jr. shirt and your white dirty tennis shoes this weekend? lol!
> 
> You have me curious about these coupons you are speaking of.


Not quite. I don't even drink, so I don't think I'd even be allowed in the stadium. 

Gordman's not last weekend but the one before had $10 off your next purchase (long as it is $10 before tax) cards they handed out to the first 100 people in the store on Friday, Saturday, AND Sunday. I found out late, but we have 2 stores, so I got 5 total and the gf got 4. One store handed out at the door but the other one you had to ask at the customer service counter for them, so heck, we got a couple as late as four in the afternoon!!! Can be used clear through September 2nd.

Then, on Facebook and Twitter this last Friday, Dick's Sporting Goods through out $10 off coupons that were good for ANYTHING. If it was under $10, you walked out of the store with it for FREE between 9-3pm on Saturday. We have 4 stores, and I ended up using 7 of those and the gf 4. The killer deal on it was the fishing line (Fireline was buy one get one free, so I'd get two spools for $6 and change).

Kohl's just mailed out $10 off coupons that function the same way as the Dick's to be used by end of this weekend.


----------



## Succub'Oz

If you or anyone else happen to go to Gordman's again, can you let me know the manufacturer of the Drink Up Witches sign? I'm just wondering if this is a licensed Wizard of Oz item or not. I kind of don't think so, but there might be a lot of surprises this year.


----------



## MissKitty

sumrtym said:


> Not quite. I don't even drink, so I don't think I'd even be allowed in the stadium.
> 
> Gordman's not last weekend but the one before had $10 off your next purchase (long as it is $10 before tax) cards they handed out to the first 100 people in the store on Friday, Saturday, AND Sunday. I found out late, but we have 2 stores, so I got 5 total and the gf got 4. One store handed out at the door but the other one you had to ask at the customer service counter for them, so heck, we got a couple as late as four in the afternoon!!! Can be used clear through September 2nd.
> 
> Then, on Facebook and Twitter this last Friday, Dick's Sporting Goods through out $10 off coupons that were good for ANYTHING. If it was under $10, you walked out of the store with it for FREE between 9-3pm on Saturday. We have 4 stores, and I ended up using 7 of those and the gf 4. The killer deal on it was the fishing line (Fireline was buy one get one free, so I'd get two spools for $6 and change).
> 
> Kohl's just mailed out $10 off coupons that function the same way as the Dick's to be used by end of this weekend.


Nice! You hit the jack pot with those coupons.Can't beat free or close to it. I'm mad at myself now for missing the Dick's coupons. lol


----------



## boobird

Garthgoyle said:


> I grabbed this graveyard music box/globe ($12.99) at HomeGoods and figured that I would post a pic, since no one seems to have it shown in their uploads. They had a pretty nice selection of goods overall, but nothing really different than what has been posted, so I did not bother taking pictures inside the store.
> 
> View attachment 163741
> 
> 
> 
> Those are really cool candleholders, wickedwillingwench and Paint It Black.


LOVE THIS!! Great find - hoping to snag one this year...


----------



## Jezebelle

sumrtym said:


> They have those blocks again for sure, and I'll bet the pricing is the same. I've seen at least two boxes of them @ HomeGoods again.
> 
> For those asking about glassware / kitchen items, here's an example of a cake / cookie stand I got last year. The pictures don't do it justice as the color is very deep and shimmery.
> 
> View attachment 163498
> 
> View attachment 163504


Oh that is gorgeous!!! My stores never got that in, or someone else bought it before me. I would adore this!!!! Wow! I'll diligently search this year for it,


----------



## frogkid11

Ok, I picked up two more busts (the only two in the store near me) - one is the stern older lady that looks exactly like the original Velma of the talking busts pair fame; however, someone is holding out because I found Captain Morgan hiding amongst the other stuff and I never knew he existed this year. Does anyone know if he is "left over" from a previous year or is he totally new this year? I love him, nonetheless, but I haven't seen anyone post of pic of him on this thread to date.


----------



## Jezebelle

Can we start a HG requests thread? I go nearly daily since I work across from one, but it is hard to keep up with who is looking for what. Maybe if we had a requests thread saying what one is looking for & what state they are in, I can locate some stuff for folks. Then, when someone gets it, delete your original post.


----------



## Jezebelle

I love that pirate skull bust, I need to find one!


----------



## 22606

boobird said:


> LOVE THIS!! Great find - hoping to snag one this year...


Thank you. They had that and another with a skull inside (available in either silver or bone-colored, with the base and interior coordinated). Unfortunately, the globe that I picked up was the only one with the grave scene, or I would go back for another to send. Time to start a thread listing who wants what... 



frogkid11 said:


> ...I found Captain Morgan hiding amongst the other stuff and I never knew he existed this year.
> 
> View attachment 163754


Well, it seems that all of the drinking finally caught up with him... Cool bust, frogkid.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I think the pirate is new. Don't recall seeing it in my stores or in anyones photos before. Cool! A new one for the year. I like him since I do a pirate theme as well. Makes sense to have him as an ancestor. Now to find him. I just came back from there and no HH snowglobe. They were still putting out halloween and it has invaded a few other sections but still "hardcore" halloween is in the back but the shelf space has increased. I looked thru the window to the warehouse area and looks like a lot more to unbox and shelf. The two Voodoo Top Hat Guys were still on the shelf. Only busts I have seen at this location. I took a ton of photos is time. Lots of snowglobe varieties to show. 

BTW @@halloween [email protected]@ are packaged a little differently this time around and might be a bit larger this year. 9.99, so went up 2 bucks from what I had noted a few years back in my album. Still a good deal. The packaging for the blocks is 19.5 x 8 x 2 inches and they are kind of heavy. 

Jezebelle, I believe you can only change your post for a certain period of days. Not sure how many. We do have a buy/sell area although this is a bit different.


----------



## 22606

Jezebelle said:


> Can we start a HG requests thread? I go nearly daily since I work across from one, but it is hard to keep up with who is looking for what. Maybe if we had a requests thread saying what one is looking for & what state they are in, I can locate some stuff for folks. Then, when someone gets it, delete your original post.


Consider it done: http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...ods-2013-item-s-can-you-not-live-without.html


----------



## Paint It Black

I would love to see pictures of how everyone uses the busts in their displays. It really helps me to see a whole scene that someone puts together, so I can get some ideas on how to use some of these cool items.


----------



## Jules17

For folks in the Denver area...went to 2 locations today (University/Orchard & Parker/Arapahoe). Both have 2 each of the busts if anyone is looking for them. I'm looking for a headless horseman item. They only have 2 aisles of stuff at the moment and staff member says they're getting more next week and to keep checking back.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i found the busts at both Framingham and MIlford today...and maybe in Westoboroug, MA.


----------



## sumrtym

frogkid11 said:


> Ok, I picked up two more busts (the only two in the store near me) - one is the stern older lady that looks exactly like the original Velma of the talking busts pair fame; however, someone is holding out because I found Captain Morgan hiding amongst the other stuff and I never knew he existed this year. Does anyone know if he is "left over" from a previous year or is he totally new this year? I love him, nonetheless, but I haven't seen anyone post of pic of him on this thread to date.


Definitely new this year.


----------



## Succub'Oz

Called a Home Goods. Yes we have lots of Halloween stuff. Sold a lot of it today. More will be going out tomorrow. No Halloween blocks, but check back tomorrow. So going to give them a call in the morning. Don't need to be so sneaky now. I told my fiance' I called about Halloween stuff and he says, I kid you not, "I'd sure like to find those blocks." So I just stared at him a minute and told him what I'm up to. Sigh. Tomorrow is another day!!


----------



## Spinechiller

Quick question for anyone with a Homegoods store, do they put out their autumn decor before the Halloween decorations or do they put them out together?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Autumn and halloween are in the stores now in my area. Kind of at the same time or close to it. Both are being put out each delivery. 

They are still marking down items for clearance as well to free up current mdse space. Sometime you can find useful halloween project stuff among those aisles as well.


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Autumn and halloween are in the stores now in my area. Kind of at the same time or close to it. Both are being put out each delivery.
> 
> They are still marking down items for clearance as well to free up current mdse space. Sometime you can find useful halloween project stuff among those aisles as well.


Second both of those. At one HomeGoods, in the candle aisle, there is a very nice black candle pillar with Victorian era style curls coming off it, nice and ornate.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Paint It Black said:


> I would love to see pictures of how everyone uses the busts in their displays. It really helps me to see a whole scene that someone puts together, so I can get some ideas on how to use some of these cool items.


 heres what i did last year with the vampires hg had...i bought the female online, they didnt stock her...they are ontop of a victorian antique piano


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice job Screamqueen! I like your embellishments to the scene.


So I have quite a few photos to post but it's getting late so will only do a few tonight and the rest tomorrow morning. Info when available in the album description.











First prop-like item I saw, and new this year I believe, the Skeleton Bride.



















and a smaller version of her, maybe a child bride?










And the 3D framed pictures are back again this year. Saw 2 versions. I passed on them before and almost bought them or was going to buy at least one of them but am still thinking about that haunted vacuum at Cracker Barrel so put them both back. I think they were only 12.99 each.



















I have a bunch of snowglobes, tea towels, dishtowels, bath items and pump jars of hand soap.

And I found a great use for my iPhone's camera's rotation feature. As you probably know you can select which direction front or back the camera is taking the picture from and rotate between the two with the touch of an icon on the iPhone screen. Perfect use of this feature is taking a photo of those heavy items that they always stick the price tags on underneath that you can't see. Since HG's shelves are glass, I was able to stick the camera under the shelf with the lens pointed towards the front and click the button and get a photo of the price tag! Pretty clever and useful I thought. Believe this was either the Potion Spell Books with the skull on top or the Tombstone with the hand emerging from it, both were 24.99.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Autumn and halloween are in the stores now in my area. Kind of at the same time or close to it. Both are being put out each delivery.
> 
> They are still marking down items for clearance as well to free up current mdse space. Sometime you can find useful halloween project stuff among those aisles as well.


i also agree. I found two fabulous terrariums in clearance...they make great cages and display pieces.


----------



## RCIAG

That bride is pretty cool!!


----------



## myerman82

I wish the other Home Goods near me would hurry and put their stuff out already. It seems this year they do have some pretty neat stuff. I would say this year is better than past years. It's interesting that some stores are getting things that other stores are not getting.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

when i take a break from housecleaning today, I think i'll run around to another HG near me and see what they have.


----------



## myerman82

I will say, this is keeping my pre-occupied from Spookytown and that's a good thing. I don't need to be spending more money on villages. LOL


----------



## sambone

This is a pic of a table set up in my funeral parlor room, sorry its in light, looks better in dark the lamps have candle flickering bulbs.
I have to say, the grey witch bust is my favorite of all the busts!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

sambone said:


> This is a pic of a table set up in my funeral parlor room, sorry its in light, looks better in dark the lamps have candle flickering bulbs.
> I have to say, the grey witch bust is my favorite of all the busts!


Hey! I have the fortune teller! (except I blew the circuits on mine by accidentally plugging her into the wrong adapter...she still looks good, tho)


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks for posting your set-ups. I really like how the busts are featured on the table, and on the top of the piano. Great in both scenes.


----------



## happythenjaded

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Nice job Screamqueen! I like your embellishments to the scene.


I love this!! Great find!! I wish I had a HG!


----------



## myerman82

I didn't see those blocks at home goods.


----------



## Hollowman68

I picked up the blocks at my Home Goods last year, ours has started putting stuff out now, but haven't seen any blocks yet.


----------



## sumrtym

Ok, I didn't take a camera, so you all are going to want to kill me.....

And no, still no headless horseman in globe for me.

1. Lots of new black cat inside globes (I've seen 3 different ones, a black cat arched on a pumpkin, a black cat vintage wearing a hat carrying something standing on two legs but the base of the globe was ALL glitter, and one other that's already been posted). Several globes also with skeleton couples (one the top torso, the other of them dancing).

2. That $59.99 figure that is vintage with an open jack-o-lantern head to use as a candy bowl is wearing a short white dress, probably around 3 ft tall.

3. This will be someone's MUST HAVE this year I'm sure, again, sorry, no pic. A metal baby buggy shaped like a coffin. The wheels have spiderwebs with spiders on them, two large spiders on ea side of the coffin / buggy as well, and on the front a silver skull. The bonnet is heavy wire arranged see-through style (no fabric) in a spiderweb shape. $99.99.

4. A small vintage looking box with a black cat in hat top torso on it. The box beneath says "tricks".

5. The mummy with serving platter GoS photographed. The head is actually a skull with bandages wrapped everywhere but the face.

Some other new things that I can't remember right off the top of my head.

I picked up the fatter little resin witch with broom holding the pumpkin bucket, and a pair of kitchen towels. The towels are black with a band near the bottom with brown stitched witches / cats.


----------



## Super Hero Costumes

I was just in my local home goods and didn't see much halloween stuff yet. Though they always seem to have a nice collection of gargoyles year round.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Some of the Home Goods Snowglobes - Part 1*

Here are a number of the snow globes I found. Prices ran from 12.99 to 14.99 from what I noticed. Please correct me if I am wrong and actually if you know the price or details of any snow globe, like music box or LED lit, please add it to the comment section in my album so others who are interested in the globe will see it. Thanks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Snow Globes - Part 2*

And a few more:

















































Not a snow globe but under glass:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Some Bath and Kitchen Items*

Saw these in the bath section:



















These tea towels, fluffy dishtowels and sack cloth dishtowels in the kitchen section (the tea towels were a set of 2, second set usually a spider web but not always):


----------



## Succub'Oz

Still need the blocks. SIGH. Called Home Good this morning and they didn't have them. My fiance' went after work today anyway and he said it was a total bust.


----------



## happythenjaded

Omg!!!! *drool* look at those globes!!! Minemineminemine!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Some miscellaneous items I thought some would be interested in.


















Series of Boxes with hinged lids if I'm not mistaken:




































The wooden pumpkin and cat were attached as one piece I believe.


----------



## Jules17

Succub'Oz said:


> Still need the blocks. SIGH. Called Home Good this morning and they didn't have them. My fiance' went after work today anyway and he said it was a total bust.


Hi Succub'OZ: I was able to pick up a set of the blocks today so let me know if you want them or if someone else already found them for you.


----------



## Succub'Oz

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sambone said:


> This is a pic of a table set up in my funeral parlor room, sorry its in light, looks better in dark the lamps have candle flickering bulbs.
> I have to say, the grey witch bust is my favorite of all the busts!



Loved your funeral set up Sambone. Funny to recognize the radio and witch bust as the same as I have. I find it so fascinating that so many people absolutely love her. I feel the same way, but my husband reacted quite differently when I brought her home as well as did some HG shoppers and even the clerk at checkout. Beauty IS in the eye of the beholder I guess. Nice candleabras too.


----------



## panampia

My home goods purchases today include owl taper candles, a skull with bowl for his brain area, and a candelabra with battery candles. The skull is not for food containment, but I have a jello brain mold and thought I could make that and put it in there with a floralyte little LED light to make it glow...so cool. Home Goods also had a huge wickery/rattany kind of spider and a spider web with small spider on it. No more busts other than the metallic looking lady that kinda looks like the grandin road 1/2 of the talking statue pair and I also included a photo of my Home Goods Owl I bought the other day, and it's new owlet...I found at the thrift shop. She's white...should I paint her to match in black? Opinions please.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sumrtym said:


> Ok, I didn't take a camera, so you all are going to want to kill me.....
> 
> And no, still no headless horseman in globe for me.
> 
> 1. Lots of new black cat inside globes (I've seen 3 different ones, a black cat arched on a pumpkin, a black cat vintage wearing a hat carrying something standing on two legs but the base of the globe was ALL glitter, and one other that's already been posted). Several globes also with skeleton couples (one the top torso, the other of them dancing).
> 
> 2. That $59.99 figure that is vintage with an open jack-o-lantern head to use as a candy bowl is wearing a short white dress, probably around 3 ft tall.
> 
> 3. This will be someone's MUST HAVE this year I'm sure, again, sorry, no pic. A metal baby buggy shaped like a coffin. The wheels have spiderwebs with spiders on them, two large spiders on ea side of the coffin / buggy as well, and on the front a silver skull. The bonnet is heavy wire arranged see-through style (no fabric) in a spiderweb shape. $99.99.
> 
> 4. A small vintage looking box with a black cat in hat top torso on it. The box beneath says "tricks".
> 
> 5. The mummy with serving platter GoS photographed. The head is actually a skull with bandages wrapped everywhere but the face.
> 
> Some other new things that I can't remember right off the top of my head.
> 
> I picked up the fatter little resin witch with broom holding the pumpkin bucket, and a pair of kitchen towels. The towels are black with a band near the bottom with brown stitched witches / cats.



No camera! First rule of HF shopping!! This could mean a demotion to cub reporter, LOL. Hey kidding aside thanks for reporting about the new items to keep an eye out for. I hope the baby buggy is still there when you go back or someone else spots one and gets a photo. Sounds _really_ interesting. 

The mummy with serving platter doesn't sound familiar to me. I think someone else took a picture. Glad you found the witch figurine however. I picked one up in the event your store didn't get one. Hopefully other ones from the collection will be in HG this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow those are all great finds Panampia. I don't think I've seen any of those yet out my way. I recognize the owl from last year and he's a beauty. Glad he's made a return. Hey, and welcome to the Forum and thanks for jumping in and contributing.


----------



## Zombiesmash

I went in AGAIN today, prepared to be disappointed still, but I saw a top hat rising above one of the back shelves, and sure enough- there were some Halloween items out. I snatched that top hat zombie bust up. There was still tons of shelf space open, so I'll go back again over the weekend.

They had two of the HH snowglobes. No blocks yet, though, or any of the other busts.


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Glad you found the witch figurine however. I picked one up in the event your store didn't get one. Hopefully other ones from the collection will be in HG this year.


Appreciate that! I was actually really surprised to find her at the 2nd store today. 

I was waiting for a delivery today of a heat deflector and cover for my grill, so was kind of in a hurry to do the store runs. Didn't think about the camera till after I got to the first store.

I did remember a couple more things...there was a short fat owl bowl (shaped like an owl), and some more signs and countdowns to Halloween. I also saw a large wood yellow full moon with a witch in black flying across it. There was also a witch sign with one of those paper rotating circles at the bottom, so you could have "The witch is ____" (asleep, out, in, etc).

Can anyone tell me what the HH snow globe takes for batteries so I can take some with me to test before I leave the store (IF I can find it).


----------



## sambone

Thanks GoS!
I bought the witch bust beginning of last august, and i still remember people staring at me, some asked what the heck i was going to do with it, and the manager said she wondered who would buy that ugly thing, she thought the store was gonna get stuck with it!
If people only had halloween taste!


----------



## Jezebelle

On today's visit I saw several dancing skeleton water globes. Some skeletons in red and some in purple. A customer must have bought the HH water globe with the messed up pumpkin face I saw the other day. Ill keep looking though.


----------



## Jezebelle

There was a number of these ceramic houses for tea lights..


----------



## Jezebelle

Also 2 of these small standing HH, anyone looking for them?


----------



## Jezebelle

Last post of the night, my purchases for today:

The skeleton bride & groom (they had a second one at the store as well) and this great wooden box


----------



## sumrtym

Jezebelle said:


> There was a number of these ceramic houses for tea lights..
> View attachment 164057
> 
> 
> View attachment 164058
> 
> 
> View attachment 164059


Just as an aside, this is a stylized artist who does ceramic designs which are then mass produced (Halloween, Christmas, etc). The collection comes from Clayworks by Heather Goldminc, who is the Canadian artist.


----------



## happythenjaded

o0o0o0o0h love the houses & that HH.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> o0o0o0o0h love the houses & that HH.


The headless horseman I sent you a picture of last night was the more rare of the two they offer. That one seems to be easier to get. I have both that I bought last year. They are awesome.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> The headless horseman I sent you a picture of last night was the more rare of the two they offer. That one seems to be easier to get. I have both that I bought last year. They are awesome.


Well darn. Boo on me.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Well darn. Boo on me.


Not really if you weren't crazy about it. Your have to collect what you like or your not going to enjoy displaying it.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Not really if you weren't crazy about it. Your have to collect what you like or your not going to enjoy displaying it.


Like the wooden witch?


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Like the wooden witch?


What did the witch do to you? LOL


----------



## sumrtym

Ok, although I didn't take my camera, at least ONE thing I found a picture of, although different. The one in my store was dressed in white. I think the outfit color is better on this one. This is the greeter whose head is a an open bowl you can fill with candy. Photo posted by Pumpkinrot sent to him from Shani. Price is $59.99.








P.S. Why is the spammer account cruzedern above copying verbatim one of my earlier posts before HomeGoods stuff started arriving?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i dunno why i can't find the post but the HH water globe takes AAA batteries...2 or 3...can't remember


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

sumrtym said:


> 3. This will be someone's MUST HAVE this year I'm sure, again, sorry, no pic. A metal baby buggy shaped like a coffin. The wheels have spiderwebs with spiders on them, two large spiders on ea side of the coffin / buggy as well, and on the front a silver skull. The bonnet is heavy wire arranged see-through style (no fabric) in a spiderweb shape. $99.99.


sumrtym, I want to kill you not because you didn't take pictures, but because now, instead of focusing on buying my daughter's back-to-school stuff, I am on a mission to find one of these coffin buggies!  It sounds_* awesome*_!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Bella LaGhostly said:


> sumrtym, I want to kill you not because you didn't take pictures, but because now, instead of focusing on buying my daughter's back-to-school stuff, I am on a mission to find one of these coffin buggies!  It sounds_* awesome*_!


i know, i added it to my cant live with out it list too...least its 99 and wont sell that fast.......maybe...we just arent getting alot in our stores yet, a trickle compared to other areas and we usually are fairly well stocked....i'm a stalker right now...lol


----------



## The Crow 1994

sumrtym said:


> Ok, although I didn't take my camera, at least ONE thing I found a picture of, although different. The one in my store was dressed in white. I think the outfit color is better on this one. This is the greeter whose head is a an open bowl you can fill with candy. Photo posted by Pumpkinrot sent to him from Shani. Price is $59.99.
> View attachment 164070
> 
> 
> P.S. Why is the spammer account cruzedern above copying verbatim one of my earlier posts before HomeGoods stuff started arriving?


I wonder if it's from the same manufacturer as this piece we bought two years ago from Menard's?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I would love to see a pic of that coffin shaped baby buggy. Has anyone else seen this at their store? I have to have the lamest HG store ever ! mine doesn't even have the snow globes....not one , I kid you not. they have one shelf of stuff and one end cap BUT when I say one shelf of stuff I'm being generous since the shelf is mostly empty, what they do have is spread out but much of the shelf has big gaps of nothingness. Mostly really little stuff and not even cute. the only good things we have you guys have shown is one big crow on skull, one owl and one voodoo dude. Not even a headless horseman, my store never got one of those last year either. I think I have to move.


----------



## The Crow 1994

Finally found the pic I've been looking for. It's the witch holding the cauldron in the photo "Ghost Of Spookie" posted way back in 2009. I've never been able to find this witch anywhere else. I've searched high and low in pursuit of it. I was able to find the reaper. Bought him last year from Halloween Asylum. Any body have any leads on locating the witch?


----------



## Wifeofrankie

disembodiedvoice said:


> I would love to see a pic of that coffin shaped baby buggy. Has anyone else seen this at their store? I have to have the lamest HG store ever ! mine doesn't even have the snow globes....not one , I kid you not. they have one shelf of stuff and one end cap BUT when I say one shelf of stuff I'm being generous since the shelf is mostly empty, what they do have is spread out but much of the shelf has big gaps of nothingness. Mostly really little stuff and not even cute. the only good things we have you guys have shown is one big crow on skull, one owl and one voodoo dude. Not even a headless horseman, my store never got one of those last year either. I think I have to move.


I agree, you're going to have to move.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

I would love that coffin shaped buggy. Hope I can find it. If not, hope someone can pick it up for me. 

Please post pictures if you can. Thanks


----------



## RCIAG

This is why I love Home Goods. You'd never see something in this thread in Spirit & if you did it'd be 3 times the price & not nearly the same quality. You might see it at Target but it'd be only online & you'd have to pay shipping.

That's the one downer about HG, they don't sell anything online.


----------



## sumrtym

The Crow 1994: No, yours looks to be resin and this greeter one is paper pulp / mache like a lot of the little vintage figures are, just on a grand scale. Also, as far as the witch server / greeter goes, I believe I finally tracked down the importer of the 3 designs (reaper, witch, and pumpkin man). Unfortunately, they were discontinued / have no more of them.

prestonjjrtr: There is no way you'd want that buggy shipped. It's pretty large. I can't imagine the shipping charge.

I'll be heading back to them tomorrow, so if the buggy is still there I'll grab a pic.


----------



## 22606

RCIAG said:


> This is why I love Home Goods. You'd never see something in this thread in Spirit & if you did it'd be 3 times the price & not nearly the same quality.


Wrong, and it is _just_ twice the price http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/hn-spider-candelabra/?w=candle&UTM_campaign=Search:SC:candle


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> This is why I love Home Goods. You'd never see something in this thread in Spirit & if you did it'd be 3 times the price & not nearly the same quality. You might see it at Target but it'd be only online & you'd have to pay shipping.
> 
> That's the one downer about HG, they don't sell anything online.



Here's my take on this. While Spirit and Target will stock multiples of a certain item and it will be available at all locations for the most part, HG's isn't something you can count on as we all know. All of the discount overstock stores like HG are pretty much hit or miss. Tuesday Morning tried an online store and had it for a period of time but I see that they have discontinued it. I think warehousing, inventorying and shipping of items adds too much to their operating costs and so doesn't work as a model for them. I might be wrong but I also thought HG's tried online sales of some things a while ago, like linens, crystal, etc. Clearly they don't offer it now. Shipping costs of individual items I think have made it difficult for many online stores as well, plus it's much cheaper labor-wise to stock things on a shelf and let customers do the selecting and taking away of the items.

Another thing is that some of the unique mdse you see, probably like the baby buggy, is stuff that smaller boutique stores couldn't sell at the normal retail price and so it got sold to stores like HG, Tuesday Morning, Overstock.com for markdown and resale. _Spirit is a retailer, not a discount overstock merchant. I just hate to see them continually dragged thru the proverbial mud that they sell items at retail prices. That is their business model. Why can't people just accept that and enjoy the sales and after-season clearance that they offer. _

I have to say while I _love_ seeing all the new stuff that comes into the stores each halloween season, I almost _dread_ the road trips searching for it. I really wish you could see something in someone's post and know you could go to your local store and find it, and multiples of it, on the shelves. If you don't want to play the "search til you drop" game, you frequently just end up giving up. Sure it helps that we have nice members who many times will come to the aid of someone looking for an item, but you can't expect to really shop for halloween that way. So much is luck. Guess I'm feeling a bit weary after 5 years or more of doing this. And this comes from a person who even lives in an area that has multiple locations for many of the stores we love to buy halloween items from.


----------



## Buzzard

panampia said:


> My home goods purchases today include owl taper candles, a skull with bowl for his brain area, and a candelabra with battery candles. The skull is not for food containment, but I have a jello brain mold and thought I could make that and put it in there with a floralyte little LED light to make it glow...so cool. Home Goods also had a huge wickery/rattany kind of spider and a spider web with small spider on it. No more busts other than the metallic looking lady that kinda looks like the grandin road 1/2 of the talking statue pair and I also included a photo of my Home Goods Owl I bought the other day, and it's new owlet...I found at the thrift shop. She's white...should I paint her to match in black? Opinions please.
> View attachment 164033
> View attachment 164034
> View attachment 164036
> View attachment 164032


I got the candelabra as well....couldn't resist.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i finally found the HH statuette!!! in silver, not black. Also got the skeleton groom pushing his bride in a pumpkin wagon. A bottle for Dragon Bones and another haunted tree for my Boney Display.


----------



## happythenjaded

Oooohh I need a tree :-O


----------



## frogkid11

wickedwillingwench said:


> i finally found the HH statuette!!! in silver, not black. Also got the skeleton groom pushing his bride in a pumpkin wagon. A bottle for Dragon Bones and another haunted tree for my Boney Display.


Congrats wicked. Can you post a picture of the statuette that is in silver and not black? I am trying to figure out if there is something else new this year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

there ya go, frog.  it's about 12" tall...maybe 7-8 long. I really like it. 

now y'all got ME wanting those vintage blocks. Sheeesh.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

looking at it, maybe the pics i've seen previously WERE silver but just looked black to me.


----------



## Jules17

Jezebelle said:


> Last post of the night, my purchases for today:
> 
> The skeleton bride & groom (they had a second one at the store as well) and this great wooden box
> 
> View attachment 164068
> 
> 
> View attachment 164069


Love that box with the crow on it! I'll have to check for it in my area.


----------



## Jezebelle

That coffin buggy is a must have for me, I'll be scouting out every store near me..


----------



## screamqueen2012

WOOOOOOO weeeee.............any seen the big spider yet thats , oh i dont want to call it bedazzled but it has a brooch on its back and kinda steam punkie....i got one, about 6 inches, its big....and awesome.............sent my 18 year old to hit the stores and she found this, shes goooooood..lol also they have black three bones wide pillar candle holder, metal....we got two of them havent seen these yet out, they are not over done and no glitter, black metal and nice...she snagged those too..........

i've got an extra halloween block set for whoever was looking for one, i posted it on the other wanted thread...just pm me, i'll get back to you.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

sumrtym said:


> The Crow 1994: No, yours looks to be resin and this greeter one is paper pulp / mache like a lot of the little vintage figures are, just on a grand scale. Also, as far as the witch server / greeter goes, I believe I finally tracked down the importer of the 3 designs (reaper, witch, and pumpkin man). Unfortunately, they were discontinued / have no more of them.
> 
> prestonjjrtr: There is no way you'd want that buggy shipped. It's pretty large. I can't imagine the shipping charge.
> 
> I'll be heading back to them tomorrow, so if the buggy is still there I'll grab a pic.


Thanks so much Sumrtym, I hope you can get a picture of the buggy. I checked out our local store but they didn't have anything today. They are supposed to get a truck on Thursday, so I'll check to see if they may have gotten it in.


----------



## Jezebelle

Just bought my stores only 2, are these the blocks some of you want? I bought a spare, if not I can return it.


----------



## happythenjaded

jezebelle said:


> View attachment 164174
> 
> 
> just bought my stores only 2, are these the blocks some of you want? I bought a spare, if not i can return it.


omgggggggggg yes


----------



## Jezebelle

Saw these 2 candy servers as well, now I'm driving across town to another HG, will post if I see anything.


----------



## happythenjaded

Jezebelle said:


> View attachment 164175
> 
> 
> View attachment 164175
> 
> 
> Saw these 2 candy servers as well, now I'm driving across town to another HG, will post if I see anything.


How awesome are those!!


----------



## 22606

Jezebelle said:


> View attachment 164175


Hamburglar!! Are they going to also carry Ronald, Birdie, Grimace, and the rest of the gang?


----------



## Jezebelle

Ok, spare block set has been claimed by happythenjaded. If anyone else is looking for them, post on the wanted thread we have going & I'll keep looking for them


----------



## Ethereal

Thanks for posting this thread! I never would have thought to check home goods for Halloween decor but they had a lot today! I ended up buying a really cool 3' tall grim reaper made out of a heavy duty resin or plaster holding up a solar lantern. Perfect for my graveyard! I was tempted to buy the mummy too but restrained myself.


----------



## sumrtym

Whoever was looking for the grey spiders from last year with jewels / keys, etc., sounds like they have them again from screamqueen's comments.


----------



## sumrtym

Whoever was looking for the three grey spiders from last year with jewels / keys, etc., sounds like they have them again from screamqueen's comments.


----------



## Penumbra

They DO have the Steampunk Spiders again from last year. At least mine does, they may be overstock from last year, but I do not know for sure. Hope this helps.


----------



## kittyvibe

Saw that baby buggy at mine, its huge. I dont have a smartphone just some old school one or Id have gotten a pic. I really wish I could buy it but $99 is pretty steep for me, though it is very cool.  I originally went in to look for the Halloween block set but no dice, they didnt have much out yet but they said soon there will be the whole setup, maybe by the weekend. 

I did buy these ultra cool lenticular framed pictures, they arent anything like Ive seen before, very trippy to look at. There were only 1 of each and only 2 styles, in a resin type gothic silver/black frame and the lenticular appears to be made of a glass material at first but is just a high quality lenticular. One is a spooky amityville type house amidst trees and the other a graveyard with the words " Silent as a Grave".

Ill try to get pics tomorrow.


----------



## Jezebelle

I bought 2 of these at the other store. Thought they would be cute succulent pots.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

kittyvibe said:


> Saw that baby buggy at mine, its huge. I dont have a smartphone just some old school one or Id have gotten a pic. I really wish I could buy it but $99 is pretty steep for me, though it is very cool.  I originally went in to look for the Halloween block set but no dice, they didnt have much out yet but they said soon there will be the whole setup, maybe by the weekend.
> 
> I did buy these ultra cool lenticular framed pictures, they arent anything like Ive seen before, very trippy to look at. There were only 1 of each and only 2 styles, in a resin type gothic silver/black frame and the lenticular appears to be made of a glass material at first but is just a high quality lenticular. One is a spooky amityville type house amidst trees and the other a graveyard with the words " Silent as a Grave".
> 
> Ill try to get pics tomorrow.


Kittyvibe, I posted photos of the house and graveyard 3D framed pictures a few pages back on this thread....actually quite a bit further back than I thought, Pg 33. This threads been busy!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I hope my stores get in the steampunk spiders. I loved them and if I hadn't been low on halloween funds last year would have bought them. I thought they would look great on our coffee table or desk. 

Stopped in tonight to see what else got put out. A Giant Solar Skull was new (79.99). He was big. Saw one countdown calendar block set which I almost bought but ended up passing on. It's enough pressure logging on to here and seeing the countdown clock without seeing it in my house! The halloween table linens and placemats were new. Saw a few kids costumes but there were so few I wondered if they were from last year. I'll post photos late tonight.


----------



## myerman82

Didn't get to my store tonight even though the big truck load came in today. I'm hoping to hit them up early morning or around lunch time.


----------



## Spookybella977

I'm looking for the spiders! If anyone is willing to help me get one or all three styles I would be very happy and will reimburse you! please let me know

thanks!!!


----------



## Miss Erie

Jezebelle said:


> That coffin buggy is a must have for me, I'll be scouting out every store near me..


I'm with you Jezebelle! I haven't even seen it and I desperately want it


----------



## screamqueen2012

Spookybella977 said:


> I'm looking for the spiders! If anyone is willing to help me get one or all three styles I would be very happy and will reimburse you! please let me know
> 
> thanks!!!


i'll keep an eye out for you, i'll get whatever we have here, someone will want them, i didnt see them last year, i only got one yesterday and it is really good.


----------



## Evil Elf

Wait, there's a 3ft reaper with a solar lantern?  Why did I not see this before? Does anyone have a picture? Would my HG have this? Should I ask another question?


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Is THIS the Coffin Carriage from HomeGoods?









Getting in the car...NOW! Must. Have!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> Wait, there's a 3ft reaper with a solar lantern?  Why did I not see this before? Does anyone have a picture? Would my HG have this? Should I ask another question?


Haven't seen this at my local Home Goods either. Looked around last week and was just there again yesterday. *shrug*


----------



## Ethereal

Hope this uploads! Here is the 3' reaper I got yesterday. Besides that he is very sturdy and wont blow over, The solar lantern was the big draw. No more battery operated lanterns in the graveyard that I always forget to turn on and off! The question now is do I get the mummy? Or the jeweled spider that everyone keeps talking about?


----------



## RCIAG

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Saw one countdown calendar block set which I almost bought but ended up passing on. It's enough pressure logging on to here and seeing the countdown clock without seeing it in my house!


Plus most countdowns are only 30-60 days out & that's not far enough out for me!!


----------



## Spinechiller

Ethereal said:


> View attachment 164223
> 
> Hope this uploads! Here is the 3' reaper I got yesterday. Besides that he is very sturdy and wont blow over, The solar lantern was the big draw. No more battery operated lanterns in the graveyard that I always forget to turn on and off! The question now is do I get the mummy? Or the jeweled spider that everyone keeps talking about?



That reaper is so cool  If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay? I'd love to try to pick this one up.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Ethereal said:


> View attachment 164223
> 
> Hope this uploads! Here is the 3' reaper I got yesterday. Besides that he is very sturdy and wont blow over, The solar lantern was the big draw. No more battery operated lanterns in the graveyard that I always forget to turn on and off! The question now is do I get the mummy? Or the jeweled spider that everyone keeps talking about?


Very nice. Will have to keep an eye out for this one.


----------



## tortured_serenity

OMG if this IS the coffin carriage HG has i HAVE to find one...yeah a hundred bux is out of my Halloween budget but i will sell some living dead dolls or something to get this...it's AMAZING!



Bella LaGhostly said:


> Is THIS the Coffin Carriage from HomeGoods?
> 
> View attachment 164221
> 
> 
> Getting in the car...NOW! Must. Have!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here are the things I didn't think were pictured previously that I saw last night. More due to come into the store today and I have an allergy shot in the area so will be back down later. Maybe I'll get lucky with that HH globe.

This guy was big and fairly heavy. Solar powered lights for it's eyes. I liked how they did the eyes so you don't see the LED bulb, which is a blue white color BTW. 79.99.






































I enjoyed watching a little girl who was in the store with her mom, see the halloween aisle and she immediately gravitated towards the Voodoo Top Hat guy on a bottom shelf (her level). She walked over and reached out and touched his eyes, then his top hat. Would have loved to have been able to read her mind during this. No sign of fear at all or pulling away thinking it was ugly. She then went on to look at some other halloween items but the Voodoo Guy was a beeline for her. Cool, Future Haunter no doubt!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OK and these last shots were from the linen department. Didn't see anything yet in the "kitchen" area.

The linen tablecloths on the top level were all spider web designs. The vinyl tablecloths I thought would delight any kid and get them excited that halloween was coming as evidence by mom or dad putting out the cloth on the dinner table now or maybe in October....



















Square placemats aren't always easy to find. I thought these looked rather elegant and would go great with a black and white dinner theme.










I decided to take this photo of a very vibrant purple vinyl spider web placemat. It was almost iridescent. Would definitely make a statement on a witch's table. Being vinyl it would be easy to clean all those thin spider webs off by just rinsing under the faucet. Might look really good too if you had that gorgeous glass spider web designed footed server...which I'm still hoping to see this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I have a feeling that the larger props like the carriage, skull, reaper, etc will only be in a few stores across the country. So if you see it in your store and are thinking about it and have the funds, I would grab it then and there and decide on keeping it for the 30 days or whatever HG allows you on returns. Pretty nice custom like stuff.


----------



## tortured_serenity

I went last weekend and don't think they had all of their stuff out just yet. I'm going back Sat. and i'm hoping to some of the items pictured here.


----------



## Ethereal

Spinechiller said:


> That reaper is so cool  If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay? I'd love to try to pick this one up.


$59.99 but the quality is really good. I went back and bought the giant black owl too. It's actually really beautiful. I also got a couple of the owl led candelabras that someone posted earlier and a jeweled spider.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

tortured_serenity said:


> OMG if this IS the coffin carriage HG has i HAVE to find one...yeah a hundred bux is out of my Halloween budget but i will sell some living dead dolls or something to get this...it's AMAZING!


I would love to have this !! Your right shipping will probably be expensive, but I love it !!!


----------



## Ethereal

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I have a feeling that the larger props like the carriage, skull, reaper, etc will only be in a few stores across the country. So if you see it in your store and are thinking about it and have the funds, I would grab it then and there and decide on keeping it for the 30 days or whatever HG allows you on returns. Pretty nice custom like stuff.


Oh, geez, now I am thinking I may need to go back and get that giant skull. My husband is going to commit me.


----------



## Thesmartmama

Bella LaGhostly said:


> Is THIS the Coffin Carriage from HomeGoods?
> 
> View attachment 164221
> 
> 
> Getting in the car...NOW! Must. Have!


If this is the coffin carriage, then I must have it too . . . OMG, I love it


----------



## 22606

Thesmartmama said:


> If this is the coffin carriage, then I must have it too . . . OMG, I love it


Maybe one of the Halloween companies will get the hint and make a mass-produced version similar to that. Honestly, I am surprised that Spirit Halloween has not done a carriage, crib, or mobile, since they have the 'Zombie Babies' line, along with the evil toys.


----------



## sumrtym

Bella LaGhostly said:


> Is THIS the Coffin Carriage from HomeGoods?
> 
> View attachment 164221
> 
> 
> Getting in the car...NOW! Must. Have!


Similar, but different. My store sold the one they had, so no pics. That bonnet is exactly the same. No scroll work on the sides or below. The skull on the front may be different, can't remember, but seem to think it was larger. Two big spiders on the sides of the top head / shoulder part of the coffin (3D spiders, not flat). Spiderweb in each wheel with 3D metal spiders there as well. This one has more "real" wheels and I don't think the one in the store I saw did.


----------



## sumrtym

UPLOAD ERROR 
deleted


----------



## wickedwillingwench

oh wow...i want the coffin carriage also!


----------



## sumrtym

More pics:

































Box has a light in it.
















Pet costumes.








Table runners.








































































This is the one I bought the other day. 2 kitchen towels, both alike.








Don't get hung up on only looking in Halloween. This pillar is $16.99 I think and was found in the candle area with other pillars / lanterns.








I forgot to take pics, but they had a couple different design dresses for girls. One was a white princess style dress, and the other was a green Renaissance style with a hoop skirt. They were nice quality and really good prices.


----------



## Succub'Oz

Oh my!!! Just fell in love with that purple spider web placemat. I hope TJ Maxx gets it.


----------



## sumrtym

UPLOAD ERROR
deleted


----------



## Ethereal

sumrtym said:


> Again, no ##$#@# HH globe.
> 
> Is it just a silver house in a small globe with black snow? If so I saw one today.


----------



## HazelLenore

My local Home Goods still doesn't have too much out yet. But I did find something a little neat...

















It's light-up liquid soap. And, it has 3 different settings (2 different speeds of blink and always on). It's just a little stick-on LED at the bottom, and it looks like you can replace the battery if it runs out before Halloween.

Silly, but it would be particularly cool if you had a party at home. Or, if you just like random things to be lit up.


----------



## myerman82

That is really cool. Where at Home Goods was that? By the Halloween stuff or a different section? I will have to get one for my Halloween party this year.


----------



## boobird

Found the carriage at HG in Pittsburgh


----------



## myerman82

Definitely getting out to Home Goods tonight. I need to get that solar light reaper. I hope my store has it. How much was he?


----------



## HazelLenore

I found this at the El Segundo, CA location.

It was over by the regular bath/soap items, on an endcap with some other pumpkin/Halloween-related soap stuff.



myerman82 said:


> That is really cool. Where at Home Goods was that? By the Halloween stuff or a different section? I will have to get one for my Halloween party this year.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Thanks for the photo, boobird...I went to the HomeGoods in Cedar Hill, TX this morning and snapped up the one coffin carriage they had in stock! While I do love the one in the photo I posted earlier, I was extremely pleased with this piece in person.

And just for the record, I spent about 10 minutes wrestling it into my Honda Civic and can confirm that YES, this thing is_ huge_!


----------



## myerman82

HazelLenore said:


> I found this at the El Segundo, CA location.
> 
> It was over by the regular bath/soap items, on an endcap with some other pumpkin/Halloween-related soap stuff.


Thanks, I will check there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sumrtym said:


> Again, no ##$#@# HH globe.
> 
> Pics of other tings:
> That really large pumpkin with an interesting shape is $39.99.
> View attachment 164287
> 
> 
> The large wood witch flying across moon I hadn't seen anyone take a pic of yet.
> View attachment 164288
> 
> 
> This was new but only saw one, a 72" garland with LEDs built into it. Comes with 4 AA batteries, $12.99.
> View attachment 164289
> 
> 
> View attachment 164290
> 
> 
> View attachment 164291
> 
> 
> Small box.
> View attachment 164292
> 
> 
> Short, but the bowl head is LARGE. Would hold a LOT of candy. $59.99.
> View attachment 164293
> 
> 
> Pillar made of bones
> View attachment 164294
> 
> 
> Has a larger U opening on back to put a candle inside. $29.99.
> View attachment 164295
> 
> 
> View attachment 164296


@@@Sumrtym, hate to tell you but NONE of these photos are showing up. Get Blue Box with ? in it. Doesn't look like you uploaded to an album here on HF. And when I came to your second post with lots of attachments as well, couldn't see those either. I suspect the photos are residing on a computer that is turned off when I'm looking at the post? If I'm right, then each time you log on they will appear but each time the computer if offline the Blue Box and ? will appear to members here. Attachments are not a good idea for posting photos because of this, unless you are using a dedicated 24/7 photo server like Flickr for example, but even then they can be lost to the Forum if you delete them from your album there. Linking to photos outside the forum are always subject to disappearing.

I think Larry would strongly suggest people taking advantage of uploading to albums created on HF for this purpose so that the photos will always be available to members regardless of when they view the link to them. I can only imagine it took you quite a long time to post them. Sorry. I am dying to see what your store got too as you seem to be a shipment or two a head of my store! Hope you can redo the photos for us.


BTW for some reason I CAN see the photos you put up on your Post 423. But those are the only ones.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

myerman82 said:


> Definitely getting out to Home Goods tonight. I need to get that solar light reaper. I hope my store has it. How much was he?


On p42, I think Ethereal said the reaper cost $59.99


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Boobird, congrats on finding and getting the carriage. Kind of Addams family like. Also thanks for the photo. Do the wheels work, like can you push it or is it just for looks? 


I stopped in my store before going for my allergy shot knowing they got a truck in this a.m. Knew everything wouldn't be out but still wanted to see what did get put out so far. So glad I did. Found the chalkboard Witch's Cafe sign stretched print, not that large, but still cool and will be nice in my kitchen, 9.99. They had two and I originally put both in my cart but unfortunately found a few other items and ran short of cash so had to put the second one back. Otherwise would have been happy to help someone out here. I also found and put back two different steampunk spiders. What I did get instead was another sign with a raven on it and it says "Fright This Way" with a red arrow (16.99) and two brown metal iron scrolled pumpkins with a holder for a pillar candle to be inserted from the back (14.99 each). I saw lots of other cool stuff. I took photos and am waiting for my camera to recharge (out of money and out of power!) 

They also had a wrapped mummy (saw 2 or 3 I think), another countdown clock, halloween vintage ornaments, a $199 witch, a skeleton ghoul prop, those Martha Stewart-like metal silhoutte stirring lawn witches (19.99). I'll try to upload photos sometime after dinner my time.


----------



## myerman82

Found the mummy. Is this worth getting???


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I didn't see a price on them. Not sure where the tags were. It's basically a foam skull head I think and a mummy body form that is wrapped in a greenish organza?-like fabric. It does seem to have a stand at the bottom so it stays upright. Didn't really look them over that well as I didn't have plans to buy one.


----------



## myerman82

This one seems to be all resin but not foam at all. I don't want to put it back if its a hot item.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Oh my goodness! I was going crazy because I couldn't open sumrtym's photos! I figured I was the only one having problems. And there were a whole bunch of things that sounded really good--the witch flying across the moon, the LED garland, etc. I'm off work tomorrow so I'm going to go to HG first thing. I'm also going to take a quick trip to Marshalls tonight to see if anything's out there. Last year my Marshalls had more of the smaller items (snowglobes, etc) than HG.


----------



## Succub'Oz

I can't see the photos either. Thought it was just me as well. Will have to get out to TJ Maxx in a few days.


----------



## sumrtym

Ethereal said:


> Is it just a silver house in a small globe with black snow? If so I saw one today.


Oh, no, when I say HH I mean headless horseman, not haunted house. It has a headless horseman in the globe with the black stuff, couple of wire trees too.


----------



## Ethereal

myerman82 said:


> This one seems to be all resin but not foam at all. I don't want to put it back if its a hot item.


I'm debating on that one as well. 3' tall, all off white resin and holding a serving tray. It's pretty cool!


----------



## sumrtym

Ok, I wondered what was up but I don't think that's it. They were all uploaded the same way. In fact, when I first made the 20 picture post, they were all there, but after the second, I just saw attachments (which worked when I clicked them but didn't show). I thought maybe it was too many for the page, so split it into 2 posts and they all showed till next time I refreshed. Again, the links to the pics worked though. I don't get it. 

<sigh> I'll do them again here in a minute and edit the originals to ERROR uploading.


----------



## boobird

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Boobird, congrats on finding and getting the carriage. Kind of Addams family like. Also thanks for the photo. Do the wheels work, like can you push it or is it just for looks?


GoS, I only snapped a photo, did not purchase the carriage, nor did I think to test it out - sorry :/ It is neat in person, I wish I was rich, lol.


----------



## sumrtym

Ok, second attempt at the rest of today's pics:

Again, no ##$#@# HH globe.

Pics of other things:
That really large pumpkin with an interesting shape is $39.99.








The large wood witch flying across moon I hadn't seen anyone take a pic of yet.








This was new but only saw one, a 72" garland with LEDs built into it. Comes with 4 AA batteries, $12.99.
















Wreath.








Small box.








Short, but the bowl head is LARGE. Would hold a LOT of candy. $59.99.








Pillar supported by bones.








Has a larger U opening on back to put a candle inside. $29.99.








































Woven spiderweb and spider.








Really HUGE woven spider. You can see the top of that solar skull from GoS pics at the bottom for scale. $19.99.








































Giant sized bat.


----------



## sumrtym

Lots and lots of soap dispensers & little box signs.








HomeGoods hasn't really put out any Halloween kitchenware yet (dishes, plates), but I found this with the fall items. It has a handle ea side and a ladle.


----------



## Court023

I need the other headless horseman


----------



## sumrtym

Court023 said:


> I need the other headless horseman


Which is the "other"? On horse or standing?


----------



## sumrtym

I did pick up a table runner today. Only saw one like it. It's orange, and has black felt like swirls all over it mixed with black cut jack-o-lanterns, black cats, candy corn, etc. There's some slight glittering to the material used for the black part. Spot clean only, $9.99.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

sumrtym said:


> That really large pumpkin with an interesting shape is $39.99.
> View attachment 164403


Thanks for sharing all these pics. I particularly like this pumpkin. Any idea what it's made of? Probably resin? Anyway, that's something else I'll have to watch for at HG.


----------



## sumrtym

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Thanks for sharing all these pics. I particularly like this pumpkin. Any idea what it's made of? Probably resin? Anyway, that's something else I'll have to watch for at HG.


Resin, yes.


----------



## Court023

I need the headless horseman on the horse!


----------



## myerman82

I passed on the mummy. I did get a really nice spider though.


----------



## MissKitty

I'm going first thing after the gym in the morning. I can't take it any longer. lol

Thank you everyone for the awesome pics!

Sumrtym, I will look for your globe!


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Just to reference how great the deals are at HGs, sumrtym has a photo of a black cat box that says "Tricks". I believe the price is around $7.99. I bought that same box a couple of years ago from a catalog. I can't remember the exact price, but it was somewhere between $16.00 and $18.00 (yes, I really paid that much for a paper box).


----------



## myerman82

I'm after the solar reaper. They said they had more stuff in back to put out and will have it all out tomorrow.


----------



## sumrtym

MissKitty said:


> I'm going first thing after the gym in the morning. I can't take it any longer. lol
> 
> Thank you everyone for the awesome pics!
> 
> Sumrtym, I will look for your globe!


Thanks appreciate it! I see from his blog even Pumpkinrot found and bought one today.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OK, as promised here is the start to the many items I took photos of today. I'll keep them coming in groups of 5. I've tried to post prices in the album. I have plants and a tree going in tomorrow so probably won't be able to check back until tomorrow night if you have any questions.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Set No. 2:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Set No. 3, Isn't this like being a kid in a candy shop?


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Sumrtym,

Thank you so much for posting the pictures again!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Set No. 4:


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Thank you too Ghost Of Spookie!! The people on this site are awesome!


----------



## Wifeofrankie

It looks like they stock your store well Ghost of Spookie. You're very lucky.


----------



## Hilda

OOOO MMMM GGGG My husband is so LUCKY there is not a HG near us. I'm just saying.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Set No. 5 (18 more pics guys):


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Set No. 6:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Set No. 7:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Set No. 8 (last ones):





























I thought the last item was colorful for halloween and would be a nice chalkboard to list a food menu or drink menu or message. They are photo frames essentially with a stand that folds out. Different prices for each size. 


This was only the first day for this truck and I really wish I could head down there tomorrow but will be tied up all day. That's probably the day the HH snowglobe gets put out! I still have the haunted vacuum I want to pick up so really shouldn't go back in until the next paycheck.


----------



## Jezebelle

myerman82 said:


> Didn't get to my store tonight even though the big truck load came in today. I'm hoping to hit them up early morning or around lunch time.


Let us know what you find! I'm going to another store tomorrow after work!


----------



## Jezebelle

Today's find, the HG staff thinks I'm nuts on my lunch break


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


>


I like that better than a lot of the ones so far this year, but I think I'm hitting max candelabras. I have a total of 4! Hmmmm...do I like it better than the one I got from Tuesday Morning with the owl and frog....that's the question. Still within return period on it. Probably ought to stick with what I got....that owl on the left looks like he might end up covered in wax. That's almost as bad as tar and feathering! 

These Shiny Bright ornaments probably mean we'll also see the Shiny Bright garlands again this year as well! They're glass, usually use two colors on the beads, and have some pumpkin beads spaced through them. Some of the colors are good, some are really garish depending on what string you find. I bought black and silver round balls with orange pumpkins last year for the garland.

Here's a pic of what the one I found / bought last year looks like:










Ghost of Spookie said:


>


That has to be the most entertaining lol thing I've seen posted yet!  I can't decide if I am just highly amused by it or really, really like it!


----------



## Miss Erie

boobird said:


> Found the carriage at HG in Pittsburgh
> 
> View attachment 164376


OH. MY. GOD.
This is so friggin cool I could scream!!!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

there is so many cool things at homegoods! there isn't one around me


----------



## Jules17

Wow boobird!! I agree with Miss Erie, that carriage is so awesome! Imagine the decor possibilites with that!! Drooling.... Did you buy it? I think someone said it was rather expensive but it would be hard to pass up.


----------



## boobird

Jules17 said:


> Wow boobird!! I agree with Miss Erie, that carriage is so awesome! Imagine the decor possibilites with that!! Drooling.... Did you buy it? I think someone said it was rather expensive but it would be hard to pass up.


not in the cards for me this year, but i would totally start a creepy doll collection to put in it, and i hate dolls lol. or do a rosemary's baby theme....drool....I hope some members are able to snatch some up and post pics of how they styled them!


----------



## Miss Erie

Jules17 said:


> Wow boobird!! I agree with Miss Erie, that carriage is so awesome! Imagine the decor possibilites with that!! Drooling.... Did you buy it? I think someone said it was rather expensive but it would be hard to pass up.


I'm stopping by HG on my way home from work. I want it for a planter, I can already think of some plants that would look cool in it. I already told hubby that the credit card may be on fire today


----------



## sookie

I need to get over there this weekend. I know last year I found the coolest things. And I love that beaded garland above.


----------



## Ethereal

Ghost of Spookie said:


> @@@Sumrtym, hate to tell you but NONE of these photos are showing up. Get Blue Box with ? in it. Doesn't look like you uploaded to an album here on HF. And when I came to your second post with lots of attachments as well, couldn't see those either. I suspect the photos are residing on a computer that is turned off when I'm looking at the post? If I'm right, then each time you log on they will appear but each time the computer if offline the Blue Box and ? will appear to members here. Attachments are not a good idea for posting photos because of this, unless you are using a dedicated 24/7 photo server like Flickr for example, but even then they can be lost to the Forum if you delete them from your album there. Linking to photos outside the forum are always subject to disappearing.
> 
> I think Larry would strongly suggest people taking advantage of uploading to albums created on HF for this purpose so that the photos will always be available to members regardless of when they view the link to them. I can only imagine it took you quite a long time to post them. Sorry. I am dying to see what your store got too as you seem to be a shipment or two a head of my store! Hope you can redo the photos for us.
> 
> 
> BTW for some reason I CAN see the photos you put up on your Post 423. But those are the only ones.


Wait, please help clarify for me! Ok, so in a post, if I click on the little square with the picture of the tree and it says "insert image" and if i click the tab "My computer" and then "choose file" and select a photo is it not permanently on the site like in Facebook? It is gone when I am offline? It's only there all the time if I put it in an album?


----------



## Jottle

Jezebelle said:


> Just bought my headless horseman, my HG had 2 but one had a terrible paint job on the pumpkin that its nose was misplaced and half a mouth was missing.


I have a sneaky suspicion that these HH snow globes are unfortunately being snatched up by the ebay trolls as well. I don't want to derail the thread, but I called 3 home goods stores this week in my area, and all three had every one of the snow globe varieties listed in this thread EXCEPT the horseman. So either the casual shoppers at home goods are in love with buying halloween items super early, or there's a ton of forum members in the So Cal area , or the stores have been swooped by ebay poachers. I understand that not every store gets the same items, but the HH globe seems to be mysteriously absent from all of them. It's not like I was super late. They all just got their halloween stuff out last week. Who has an inside line on a HG buyer who can get us a group buy for this awesome globe?! Anyone know if they restock throughout the season? I'm going to have to bribe a stock floor worker to get one of these little guys.


----------



## sumrtym

Jottle said:


> I have a sneaky suspicion that these HH snow globes are unfortunately being snatched up by the ebay trolls as well. I don't want to derail the thread, but I called 3 home goods stores this week in my area, and all three had every one of the snow globe varieties listed in this thread EXCEPT the horseman. So either the casual shoppers at home goods are in love with buying halloween items super early, or there's a ton of forum members in the So Cal area , or the stores have been swooped by ebay poachers. I understand that not every store gets the same items, but the HH globe seems to be mysteriously absent from all of them. It's not like I was super late. They all just got their halloween stuff out last week. Who has an inside line on a HG buyer who can get us a group buy for this awesome globe?! Anyone know if they restock throughout the season? I'm going to have to bribe a stock floor worker to get one of these little guys.


I've got good people on the inside at one store, and semi-good at the other store. We simply haven't had them despite tons of other globes. I hope it wasn't a more limited number thing. However, they've been spotted on BOTH coasts. 

If this ends up like 2011 with those witch / moon pillars, I'll see them about the end of September after burning $200 in gas.....

My question...I know the jack-o-lantern lights up, but I've heard conflicting things about the next part. Is there or is there not a blower then that keeps the black stuff circulating in the globe as well? Seen this on some Christmas ones, and it's awesome. Like to hear definitively on this.


----------



## queenofcups

Jottle said:


> I have a sneaky suspicion that these HH snow globes are unfortunately being snatched up by the ebay trolls as well. I don't want to derail the thread, but I called 3 home goods stores this week in my area, and all three had every one of the snow globe varieties listed in this thread EXCEPT the horseman. So either the casual shoppers at home goods are in love with buying halloween items super early, or there's a ton of forum members in the So Cal area , or the stores have been swooped by ebay poachers. I understand that not every store gets the same items, but the HH globe seems to be mysteriously absent from all of them. It's not like I was super late. They all just got their halloween stuff out last week. Who has an inside line on a HG buyer who can get us a group buy for this awesome globe?! Anyone know if they restock throughout the season? I'm going to have to bribe a stock floor worker to get one of these little guys.


So far I don't see them on ebay. I think most stores just didn't get many in at all, the store near me had just 2. They came in the first week of August and we snapped them up after seeing the picture posted on here.


----------



## screamqueen2012

found a different top hat bust, hes a little smaller but thats good for some settings....the frames i havent put pics in yet, i picked them up a hg's this year sometime...


----------



## sumrtym

Sigh. Still no HH globe my stores....again.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for sharing your set up @@Screamqueen. I like what you've picked out. I'm sure the smaller bust and black and white theme of it will appeal to a lot people. I like the red version I have but I can see that the red might clash with a lot of people's homes. It is quite a departure from all my other busts due to the coloring (vibrant red and the silver base). The black and white one will work with anything. Was it 29.99?

@@Sumrtyme, i've been keeping an eye out too where I live and so far nothing and I have asked the clerks if they've seen it but the answer so far has been no. Figure it is on another truck hopefully or it got bought out the first day it got put out with the other globes. It won't be the end of the world if I don't find it this year and I'm not driving out of my way to look for it but from the photos posted of it, I have to admit I do like it. I think Thursday's truck was only the second one to come in so there's still a chance. Plus I haven't been into my local TJ Maxxs either. What's the saying "absence make the heart grow fonder...?" I've been watching your photos and things you've mentioned picking up for yourself and you've added a lot of nice items this year.


----------



## Shadowbat

I've been checking for the snow globe but my area store has nothing Halloween even out yet.


----------



## happythenjaded

Great globe!!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

You guys are killing me with the fabulous things your HGs have. I hit the local-ish one today and while they have 2 empty racks near the Halloween (hoping those will soon be bursting with headless horseman snow globes and that carriage), I did manage to pick up the pumpkin with the witch's hat (which is freaking heavy) and the other items below. The skull has flashing eyes, the sign has a chalkboard area, and the Halloween crackers have a hat and either an eyeball or a spider ring inside.


----------



## MissKitty

I have some pics on my phone, but I have no idea how to get them on here. 

No snow globe Sumrtym.  No witch picture for me either. I had a blast looking anyway! 

Ghost of Spookie, your Homegoods ROCKS!

Here is what I picked up. I bought that coffin to get the measurements. My dad is going to help me make one. I've never made anything big so please don't laugh at me. This thing is falling apart. It's not glued well at all. 









I loved the vintage looking wreath and the mercury looking skull is pretty big for $12.99.


----------



## Court023

Sitting one


----------



## screamqueen2012

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for sharing your set up @@Screamqueen. I like what you've picked out. I'm sure the smaller bust and black and white theme of it will appeal to a lot people. I like the red version I have but I can see that the red might clash with a lot of people's homes. It is quite a departure from all my other busts due to the coloring (vibrant red and the silver base). The black and white one will work with anything. Was it 29.99?
> 
> @@Sumrtyme, i've been keeping an eye out too where I live and so far nothing and I have asked the clerks if they've seen it but the answer so far has been no. Figure it is on another truck hopefully or it got bought out the first day it got put out with the other globes. It won't be the end of the world if I don't find it this year and I'm not driving out of my way to look for it but from the photos posted of it, I have to admit I do like it. I think Thursday's truck was only the second one to come in so there's still a chance. Plus I haven't been into my local TJ Maxxs either. What's the saying "absence make the heart grow fonder...?" I've been watching your photos and things you've mentioned picking up for yourself and you've added a lot of nice items this year.[/QUOTE. . Iwant the voodoo top hat just cantfind it yet. We gotagood shipment in one store just still very limited


----------



## kittyvibe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OK, as promised here is the start to the many items I took photos of today. I'll keep them coming in groups of 5. I've tried to post prices in the album. I have plants and a tree going in tomorrow so probably won't be able to check back until tomorrow night if you have any questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg I want those ornaments! Went in today after work and got my Halloween blocks with the vintage looking figures on top, yay.  Now Im gonna have to hunt for the ornaments!


----------



## myerman82

Pictures from my Home Goods visit tonight....


----------



## myerman82

More pictures...


----------



## myerman82

more pictures...


----------



## myerman82

More picture (the last one is what I brought home with me)


----------



## Jezebelle

P








Two new items today I hadn't seen at HG yet.


----------



## adam

I too am looking for the headless horseman snow globe. There was two, two weeks ago and not one since. It seems to be a hard item to get. Luckily there is a whole month left of shipments.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Hadn't seen the owl perched atop the RIP tombstone before. Looks fairly tall.


----------



## The Crow 1994

No HH snow globe at our store either, but they did have the spider/glitter buggy and the solar light reaper. We really liked the snow globe with the haunted house and two ghosts on the roof. Almost bought that piece.


----------



## 22606

adam said:


> Luckily there is a whole month left of shipments.


Plus, TJMaxx gets their merchandise in later than the others.


----------



## Jezebelle

Today's HG finds, glass skull shot glasses


----------



## Jezebelle

And this set was a bathroom necessity!


----------



## dbruner

I made my second trip to home goods today, I got 2 table runners. They are getting three more trucks with Halloween stuff next week and that is all they are getting. Will have to go back next Saturday too? Does anyone know why they are hiding it all in the back this year?


----------



## dbruner

Mine did not have that carriage, I have to have it!


----------



## Minshe

ohhhh--I so want those glass skull shot glasses!


----------



## RCIAG

Went to the closer one on Friday night & got the big bust that's the hooded guy to go with the others.

I wanna know why HG has to put all the really heavy stuff on the top shelf & then proceed to put a bunch of delicate glass things in front of them? I had to move several glass things to get to him on the top shelf.

That pumpkin greeter was heavy as crap & it was on the top shelf. I didn't buy him, just not interested, but I thought maybe I'd still get him or at least pick him up for someone here or at the very least see how big & heavy he really was, but when I tried to pick him up to bring him down to my level to look at him, I couldn't get near him. There were several glass pieces in front of him (along with other heavy things) & the shelves are also glass.

For anyone interested in him or shipping him he is also VERY HEAVY. I'd guess just from my attempts to get to him that he's gotta be 10-15 lbs.

It's almost hard to complain about the heft of their stuff since it's pretty well made, unique stuff. Just letting everyone know that he's not mache or anything light in case you're interested & want him shipped or find him in the stores, once again as with the busts, make sure you've got both hands free to get him.


----------



## RCIAG

I just realized that this store has become our new Halloween destination!! Maybe THEY should be sponsoring the forum too!! They have more Halloween stuff than almost any other store & the stuff isn't the usual stuff, it's very unique. I don't know any other store that's selling a coffin baby buggy or busts like the ones they've sold the last few years.

Their purchasing department should get a raise!! Or at the very least employ one of us!! 

Maybe that's why they do Halloween so well, maybe they have a haunter on payroll.


----------



## Ethereal

J


RCIAG said:


> I just realized that this store has become our new Halloween destination!! Maybe THEY should be sponsoring the forum too!! They have more Halloween stuff than almost any other store & the stuff isn't the usual stuff, it's very unique. I don't know any other store that's selling a coffin baby buggy or busts like the ones they've sold the last few years.
> 
> Their purchasing department should get a raise!! Or at the very least employ one of us!!
> 
> Maybe that's why they do Halloween so well, maybe they have a haunter on payroll.


Where do you think it comes from? Department stores? Big box retailers? None of looks like anything I've seen in any catalog before. I wonder where they get it from.....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I think a number of it comes from small specialty stores that need to move excess out or who have folded and selling off inventory. A few years ago when Dept 56 halloween was closing out (they stopped making it), Home Goods bought a ton of it from wherever. ROSS DRESS FOR LESS also had Dept 56 items. I had even bought some unique Dept 56 halloween from TUESDAY MORNING years ago.

I also know that Home Goods, well their main corporate entity, brands stuff under their own registered brand names. Forgot what I was looking for originally trademark name-wise but discovered that the TJX companies owned the name of a "company" that I saw listed on a number of their items. I think I might have been looking into who "x" was so I could try to find more matching string lights, glasses, or placmats to go with the limited number I had and stumbled upon it that way. Ended up discovering that the only place I would likely find it would be in one of their stores. 

Oh and another item I loved they carried was from Scottish Fine Soaps, an unscented Milk soap bar set, that I bought a ton of and finally ran out of. Hubby said why do we have so much of this soap, they'll never stop selling it? Well, they did! When I tried to track Scottish Fine Soaps down discovered they were manufactured for TJMaxx and they had moved on from that particular soap and they were now making a milk version but with a scent (Au Lait) not the same and the fragrance bothers me. 

I wonder how much stuff they sell in their stores is really one of "their" product lines and how much is products from outside companies. Suspect they end up keeping a big portion of dollars generated this way and people think they are buying products from all kinds of companies. Don't really care because their quality and selection is pretty high but it was an interesting foray into trademark names.


----------



## sumrtym

Some is made specifically for them under their own brand name, GoS is right. I did the same thing last year. It was something like "October 31" or something on the tag I was looking at, can't remember now. It was trademarked by HomeGoods however. Which is why we're seeing quite a few of the same things as last year, or even year before. They do get other things by other people too, and do a great job bringing out new stuff each year as well.

They are ALWAYS the number one Halloween store to me.


----------



## panampia

I must call my one home goods to see about that pirate skeleton bust...OMG I love him! Must have!!!


----------



## Succub'Oz

A little O/T from Home Goods, but Dept. 56 still makes Halloween. LOTS of it. We have a Christmas/Halloween store out here and a good chunk of their Halloween is from Dept. 56 and their other brands.


----------



## screamqueen2012

RCIAG said:


> I just realized that this store has become our new Halloween destination!! Maybe THEY should be sponsoring the forum too!! They have more Halloween stuff than almost any other store & the stuff isn't the usual stuff, it's very unique. I don't know any other store that's selling a coffin baby buggy or busts like the ones they've sold the last few years.
> 
> Their purchasing department should get a raise!! Or at the very least employ one of us!!
> 
> Maybe that's why they do Halloween so well, maybe they have a haunter on payroll.


i have to agree on their buyer being a haunter...they just are knocking it out with so much of what they are stocking, you can fit it into so many decors....the tombstones are also heavy...really heavy....i'm still waiting for the carved witches on the stands...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

screamqueen2012 said:


> i have to agree on their buyer being a haunter...they just are knocking it out with so much of what they are stocking, you can fit it into so many decors....the tombstones are also heavy...really heavy....i'm still waiting for the carved witches on the stands...


 we NEED to be giving them feedback on how awesome their stuff is! and what things we want more of (ie, coffin buggy). 

http://www.homegoods.com/contact/


----------



## zo6marlene

I have hit three HomeGoods stores and will try to find a couple more this week. Thanks for posting the pictures. What surprised me was that nothing I bought at HG was among the stuff I saw in the pics.....I have four glass domed covered skulls, books with skulls, skull with spiders and the skulls have LED eyes. Also bought candle holders with ravens (2) and one with an owl. Odd how different their merchandise is. I did see the same tombstones and a few of the pumpkins.


----------



## Guest

I am driving 2 and a half hours each way to my son's doctor appt tomorrow, and then driving 45 minutes out of my way to go to HomeGoods!

I need that Headless Horseman globe like an animal needs precious, precious blood!


----------



## Caroluna

My son's girlfriend and I went to three (3) Home Goods stores today. None of them had anything Headless Horseman. I did get the pirate bust (which was my must have), the top hat man bust and the witch bust and LOTS more. I don't think that anything I saw or bought has not been previously posted. I have my daughter and my son's girlfriends sister watching their area for the Headless Horseman statute or globe, but I think they are either selling quickly or every store is not getting them.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

I've been to Home Goods twice so far and haven't seen the HH snowglobe. I've been patiently waiting for Marshalls to put out Halloween. I know that last year my Marshalls had several different snowglobes. And lots of the smaller items also found at HG. I'm a little weird in that I track all of my Halloween purchases (date, place, and how much paid). Last year I made my first Halloween purchase at Marshalls on August 11. I called two Marshalls yesterday and both clerks I spoke to said they haven't even received a shipment yet. Fingers-crossed that they'll get some merchandise in soon and that they'll get some snowglobes.

And despite the fact that "it's only August, it's too early for Halloween", during both of my trips to HG, there were already several people in the Halloween aisles snatching up stuff right and left.


----------



## [email protected]

Well Home Sense the Canadian affiliate of Home Goods has nada out yet and I know for a fact they are late this year, at least in Southern Ontario Hamilton and Toronto stores. My birthday is on Wednesday and I have been able to in years past treat myself to a few Halloween goodies by my birthday.....sigh.


----------



## Thesmartmama

More photos from last Friday


----------



## sumrtym

I ran by one of the two today. No HH globe again. Didn't take the camera with me, but I did see one item not pictured yet (well, a couple actually, but one sticks in my mind). They had a ceramic upside down bat in brown glaze with some of the bare ceramic coming through in spots, overall height at least as long as your hand (wrist to end of fingers) with cutouts in it that hangs from a metal chain with ring. The other end of the chain has a tea light holder so when you hang it, the candle gets pulled up into the body. Price I think was $6.99. The wings are folded in on it, so if it's not in a lighted location, you're not really going to know what it is...


----------



## Macabre Marie

I found a HH globe today but it had paint missing on the horseman's arm. Also the bottom of the globe looked like it was coming unglued  super bummed.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Caroluna said:


> My son's girlfriend and I went to three (3) Home Goods stores today. None of them had anything Headless Horseman. I did get the pirate bust (which was my must have), the top hat man bust and the witch bust and LOTS more. I don't think that anything I saw or bought has not been previously posted. I have my daughter and my son's girlfriends sister watching their area for the Headless Horseman statute or globe, but I think they are either selling quickly or every store is not getting them.


ive got the headless statue if someone wants this one, horse is rearing up, rider on the back.....someone find the voodoo tophat with red on the vest for me!!


----------



## myerman82

Went back to most of the Home Goods near me over the last few days. It's true what they say about the good stuff selling fast. Everything was picked over with maybe a few new things out. I don't know if they add to the floor as stuff sells or the stuff sells that fast. I did ask if they had the few things I was looking for and they checked in back. They said they had more stuff in back but just waiting on space. They didn't really have what I was looking for though. 
I am glad I did get what I wanted last week because each store is beginning to look this stuff is being picked over. Maybe this is just the first shipment and more stuff will come over the next few weeks. I do know that all the busts sold really fast as I did see them there. This is why I think every time they stock Halloween it goes just as fast. I really wish I could find that grim reaper solar light.


----------



## screamqueen2012

oh i did get five of the ceramic candle haunted houses, i got several last year for my kitchen...they are so cute like a village to put out...have a cute dog in a devil costume, "devil dog", its a collie we have one..and a cute black cat as a witch, got a few kitties too...haha


----------



## myerman82

screamqueen2012 said:


> oh i did get five of the ceramic candle haunted houses, i got several last year for my kitchen...they are so cute like a village to put out...have a cute dog in a devil costume, "devil dog", its a collie we have one..and a cute black cat as a witch, got a few kitties too...haha


The bigger houses are a bit pricey for me but I did get the iscream parlor house this weekend. I just need to find the perfect spot to display it.


----------



## Jezebelle

I second the picked over comment. Went to 3 HGs this weekend, all have shelves with tons of bare space in the Halloween section. Several moms & kids were stocking their cart with Halloween decor. No HH globes or statues. Still patiently waiting on the darn housewares, I go for that cast pewter/steel stuff!!


----------



## Mystikgarden

I finally got to head over to HGs today. They had some pretty cool stuff. Is it me or does some of the stuff this year look like you could make it yourself, but better? I really love the amount of owls. I am disappointed in how small our items here are. We usually get some big bust (hehe) and tombstones. They had one of each 

I did however pick up this little guy....








Sorry it's a bad phone/flash pick (I was in a hurry) 

He hangs from the little chain and has a place to put a tealight. For $6.99 too CUTE!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i forgot to mention to check the section where the plates and suff are, too. one of my stores had a HUGE gorgeous ceramic pumpkin with a witch sitting on top. It was $79...a little rich for me but it was lovely. I will post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## myerman82

I saw that witch on the pumpkin. Loved it but too much for me and I don't have a place for it. Here is a picture.


----------



## sumrtym

Mystikgarden said:


> I did however pick up this little guy....
> View attachment 165330
> 
> 
> Sorry it's a bad phone/flash pick (I was in a hurry)
> 
> He hangs from the little chain and has a place to put a tealight. For $6.99 too CUTE!


That's the one I was trying to describe. Glad you posted a pic. My store had like 5 of them.


----------



## adam

I will seriously pay the cost, plus a little extra, plus shipping for the headless horseman snowglobe if someone can locate one for me and ship it in in between Styrofoam so it doesn't break.

I am hoping since there will be shipments for the next couple of weeks, I will be able to locate one.


----------



## screamqueen2012

myerman82 said:


> I saw that witch on the pumpkin. Loved it but too much for me and I don't have a place for it. Here is a picture.


shes awesome, i got this pumpkin last year and some smaller houses for a village, picked up five yesterday that are mid size....i';ve collected fitz n floyd for 35 years and love this for halloween...i'd love to see the witch to the right of this, i see a hat..lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> I saw that witch on the pumpkin. Loved it but too much for me and I don't have a place for it. Here is a picture.


oh, yes...she's the one. I LOVE her and if she's there when i get back to a home goods (i am currently on vacation in the land of NO HG!!), I'm goign to buy her.


----------



## sumrtym

Apparently (from third party as I didn't make the drive), once again NO HH snow globes at either store today. <sigh> However, I am going to track out after one item (not at HomeGoods, shocker) to see if it is what I want that may bring a big smile to my face....I'll let you know.


----------



## myerman82

screamqueen2012 said:


> shes awesome, i got this pumpkin last year and some smaller houses for a village, picked up five yesterday that are mid size....i';ve collected fitz n floyd for 35 years and love this for halloween...i'd love to see the witch to the right of this, i see a hat..lol


I happened to take a picture of this too just for you. LOL


----------



## Spinechiller

[email protected] said:


> Well Home Sense the Canadian affiliate of Home Goods has nada out yet and I know for a fact they are late this year, at least in Southern Ontario Hamilton and Toronto stores. My birthday is on Wednesday and I have been able to in years past treat myself to a few Halloween goodies by my birthday.....sigh.


I totally agree with you, they are late this year. I find Homesense usually stocks Halloween decorations a few weeks later than HomeGoods, hopefully soon. I'll be back to Homesense this week, so I will keep you posted on this thread.


----------



## Spinechiller

I just wanted to mention to any fellow Canadians with a Homesense, that Halloween decorations are sometimes scattered around in unlikely Halloween decoration isles. For example this pumpkin, which was surrounded with glassware and non Halloween candle holders.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped at my HG today and a lot I had seen last week was snapped up, replaced with a lot of new items though. Took a ton of photos and will come back later today to post. No more snowglobes. The spiders And the extra Witch's Cafe sign that I put back last trip were gone. Surprisingly the two Voodoo Top Hat guys were still there or if bought they had more of them to put out. Saw some great new stuff though. Some new props as well. I ended up with a cute little white owl, a nice vintage circular framed spider print and a set of 4 spiderwebby looking placemats I liked.


----------



## kallie

I went to Homegoods a few days ago and loved a vampire type bust. I mentioned to my mom 'oh this has chips all over the top hat' and an employee walked over and grabbed it out of my hand and said, 'let me fix that for you'. She took a sharpie out of her apron and started to color in the chips! Excuse me! It's one thing to do that and it's another to do that in front of a customer! I put the bust down and was done with the whole thing!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

kallie said:


> I went to Homegoods a few days ago and loved a vampire type bust. I mentioned to my mom 'oh this has chips all over the top hat' and an employee walked over and grabbed it out of my hand and said, 'let me fix that for you'. She took a sharpie out of her apron and started to color in the chips! Excuse me! It's one thing to do that and it's another to do that in front of a customer! I put the bust down and was done with the whole thing!


wow....i think i would b emailing tjx and letting them know about that one.


----------



## Evil Elf

You should have looked over at her and said, "...but I liked the chips on it.". 

That is pretty bad, though. Sharpie doesn't instantly fix it, especially when you see her doing it.


----------



## sumrtym

One thing HomeGoods is bad about, that aisle of broken objects. They never mark them down much for being damaged / broken. I don't get who buys them broken to save $5 on a $20 item.


----------



## kallie

I was thinking about emailing them. I don't want to get anyone into trouble, but that was awful and she was so confidant that it was OK to do in front of a customer! My mom said 'just take it up front and ask for a discounted price' but I didn't bother with it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

kallie said:


> I was thinking about emailing them. I don't want to get anyone into trouble, but that was awful and she was so confidant that it was OK to do in front of a customer! My mom said 'just take it up front and ask for a discounted price' but I didn't bother with it.


i would think they would be happy that you informed them. My x-dil was a manager at a fast food place--someone SHOULD have reported her for drinking on the job, sleeping on the job, asking her employees to procure illegal drugs for her, threatening employees wiht physical harm, calling them curse words and on and on and on LONG before they did. As it is, the only reason they even investigated her (because NOBODY wanted to 'tell') is because in the course of three months about 12 employees under her just quit. 

If it's my business, i would want customers to tell me when unacceptable practices occur. Nobody can watch all the time and they're smart enough NOT to act out when management is watching.


----------



## 22606

sumrtym said:


> They never mark them down much for being damaged / broken. I don't get who buys them broken to save $5 on a $20 item.


Call me thrifty, but if it is the only one and/or an incredibly easy fix, I'll gladly take the $5 off and pay $15 instead; broken beyond repair is another story. 

If someone snatched an item out of my hands to condescendingly 'repair' it so shoddily, the manager would have likely come running from their cushy little room because they would have thought that someone was being murdered or there was a holdup in progress...


----------



## Jezebelle

New Home Goods items at the store today... Looks like the shelves were replenished


----------



## Jezebelle

Finally found my vintage wreath & bought this cool "milk bottle" on my visit. Wish these darn things were food safe & not for decoration only! Kills me!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*New truck -- Set 1*

OK as mentioned earlier today I took quite a few photos from the new merchandise I saw. Here's Set 1. Prices are in my album description.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*New Truck -- Set 2*

Set 2:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*New Truck -- Set 3*

Set 3:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*New Truck -- Set 4*

Set 4:















































More to come...


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Ghost of Spookie said:


>


Thanks for all the pics, Ghost of Spookie. Many of these items haven't yet appeared on the shelves at the local HG.

Today, I picked up this raven on branch, and also the owl perched atop R.I.P. tombstone that sumrtym had posted a few days ago.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*New Truck -- Set 5*

Set No. 5


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*New Truck -- Set 6*

Set No. 6


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*New Truck -- Set 7*

Set No. 7



















The gorgeously detailed kids costumes are back. Here are a few:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*New Truck -- Set 8*

Last Set, No. 8






























I also stopped at TJMaxx on the way home and they had just started putting out their fall and halloween. Have a few pics from there but we are headed out for a very late dinner. Sorry for duplicates, I didn't have the time to prune thru them.


----------



## 22606

The photos are greatly appreciated, Spookie. These TJX companies are truly becoming a haunter's paradise


----------



## Evil Elf

Yeah, that's awesome (I don't say that very much). That black reaper with the lantern is just great, along with all the other hanging and standing props. Do they usually get those kind of things? I've never seen anything like those in the two I've been to in the last couple years. If they get these things all the time, I've been really missing out!


----------



## boobear

Oh thanks for these!
That feathery owl with the surprised look on it's face is so cute!
Reminds me of my pet cockatiel when I sneak up on him.
I've gotta get over there!


Ghost of Spookie said:


> Set 4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come...


----------



## Ethereal

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Thanks for all the pics, Ghost of Spookie. Many of these items haven't yet appeared on the shelves at the local HG.
> 
> Today, I picked up this raven on branch, and also the owl perched atop R.I.P. tombstone that sumrtym had posted a few days ago.


I would love to have that raven on the branch but unfortunately my store doesn't have it yet and what they do have is disappearing quickly. Anything I didnt buy but was considering is already gone. Hopefully there will be another restocking or two this season!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Ethereal said:


> I would love to have that raven on the branch but unfortunately my store doesn't have it yet and what they do have is disappearing quickly. Anything I didnt buy but was considering is already gone. Hopefully there will be another restocking or two this season!


There was another one on the shelf at my local store yesterday. If you'd like, I can go back (only 5 min away) and see if it's still there tonight?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@@Gemmy'sNo1Fan, our store does get reapers and resin candy servers and large hanging things every year along with a somewhat lifesize witch of some kind. They go f-a-s-t and as usual only one or two get stocked. So very easy to miss out on if you aren't almost a daily shopper during this halloween delivery time which I think only lasts a few weeks. I have seen some absolutely die-for home decor paid for and waiting for pick up, probably bought by the home stagers/interior designers who I'm sure have Home Goods on their appointment calendar when stuff is getting put out. They come with their small trucks and load stuff in. Sometimes I see two of them pushing several shopping carts filled with decor destined for some model home or apartment. I saw one giant hall mirror that I would have loved to have for my own waiting for pick up the other day. And there was this silver table candleabra yesterday that was probably 4 feet tall I saw tagged paid awaiting pickup. Asked and only $50 something. Real bargain. Would have looked great with red tapers in it in a castle setting.

My main Home Goods that I visit, from which most of these photos are from, is a decent sized store but not the largest. I expect larger ones probably get more pieces of something in and have an even better selection. There are some items I just posted photos of that some of you I think have described and/or already bought. I tried to focus on closeups of items instead of shelves of things for a better look. My store was definitely later in putting halloween out this year compared to other stores.

@@BooBear, that's the litle owl I brought home yesterday! Hadn't seen one like him before in HGs and really loved his look. Also bought the black round placemats and the black round vintage framed spider print. I only have a few vintage looking items, not really my style but it fits so well in for halloween and Home Goods makes it tempting.

It's interesting to look thru the photos from everyone, will get caught up at some point, and see different color or style versions of things. I hope everyone gets at least a few things on their HG's wishlist this year. Been doing this for a few years now and not sure if I'll be in the stores much in the future. The house is pretty well set and I'm not having as much time to make the rounds any more. Glad to see so many people willing to share photos with the group. Smart phones have really issued in a wonderful shopping trend here. A photo really helps.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

YEAH ME!!!!! I got the two busts that I hoped to get last year. I am sooooo happy. I stopped in a Home Goods in NC while dropping off a kid at college and bingo... there the were. I felt like I had won the lottery. I wanted them so bad but last year couldn't seem to find them. Best of all hubby didn't even grumble.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@@The Halloween Lady, congrats! Which busts were they? Can you post a photo? Sometimes you just hit it right timing-wise. Glad you were in the right place at the right time. Gives hope to others out there that some of these items from last year are still being sold. They get too expensive in the aftermarket.


----------



## Ethereal

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> There was another one on the shelf at my local store yesterday. If you'd like, I can go back (only 5 min away) and see if it's still there tonight?


That is very nice of you to offer but it would be too much trouble i think. Plus I am way over my Halloween budget for 2013 since discovering Home Goods for Halloween!


----------



## Jezebelle

Just bought a spare vintage wreath if anyone is looking for one? PM me if you have been searching for one!


----------



## Plague

Man, I'm seeing a lot of stuff my local store in Granada Hills doesn't have- I'm fiending for all the candelabras that I'm seeing on here... Only got one with a small crow on it- none of the viney looking ones or the big ones seen in the pix above.

Guess I need to hit more stores!


----------



## Hilda

I finally found a Home Goods today. I had to take my one son to a specialist, and located a Home Goods in Bethlehem, PA.

Here's the thing. I get in there. I have some kind of out-of-body experience. Everything was fantastic. The prices were incredible. I FILLED a shopping cart in the Halloween aisle. BUT then I think I had some kind of trembling drooling I-can't-decide-what-I-want thing happen. Seriously. I took everything back out of my cart and took a walk around the store to clear my head. I wanted to focus on getting things I could really use. I was overwhelmed with impulse to buy one of EVERYTHING!!! 

I take a turn around the back of the store and wind up in the regular kitchen supplies clearance aisle and filled my cart with funky jars and bottles and one really neat aged metal cage. All to turn into ingredient and potion bottles... I am thrilled with my finds... But what the heck happened? Is there a diagnosis for Halloween Shopping Frenzy Euphoria? That leaves the person discombobulated? The only Halloween item I wound up with is one of the black three bone pillar candle holders.

I drove an hour and half home thinking I-should-have-bought that... and that... and that... LOLOL


----------



## Paint It Black

Hilda, That description of your trip to Home Goods is hilarious. I know what you mean though, you have to have a spot to display all of these things. At one point last year, I decided that I could not buy any more indoor tabletop items as I was already on overload. So how come this year, I have already bought one skeleton couple statuette, and two tabletop candelabra, and a new centerpiece for the dining table?!? And a bunch of other stuff....


----------



## 22606

Hilda said:


> BUT then I think I had some kind of trembling drooling I-can't-decide-what-I-want thing happen. Seriously. I took everything back out of my cart and took a walk around the store to clear my head. I wanted to focus on getting things I could really use. I was overwhelmed with impulse to buy one of EVERYTHING!!!


Funny story, but what is this word 'use' that you speak of? Is it not proper to simply buy every item within reach so that one never has a shortage of options?


----------



## Boneys80

Jezebelle said:


> View attachment 164757
> 
> 
> Today's HG finds, glass skull shot glasses


Did you find these in the halloween or kitchen section? I've checked 3 homegoods with no luck


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda, had FuN reading your post and glad you got to have the Home Goods Experience and now you know how hard it is for us to walk in the store having one close by! So,.... really curious what went in the cart the first time? 

Honestly my typical shopping in there is like an hour or so walking around the aisles. I pick up stuff that catches my eye and walk around with it while looking at other things. The worst thing to do would be see a single item, pass on it and then change your mind and go back for it only to realize that some other shopper put it in their cart while you were there walking around!! LOL. I've had that happen. Also was followed around the store by someone hoping I would put an item back on the shelf that I had put in my cart!! Even funnier to be stalked that way.....Then at some point I will re-evaluate what I have in my cart and like you did get "real" about what works or doesn't in my home or halloween theme. Also calculate what the final total will be and whether I need to re-adjust so to speak. I hate returning things so try hard to evaluate what I'm buying before leaving the store. Sometimes I wish I could start decorating our place all over again with new stuff from there but have to say I do end up liking what I find there and clearly if you bother to price compare you can get a really good deal on items. I stalk up on their Ralph Lauren Dunham sateen sheet sets and extra pillowcase covers and just love the feel of them. Great price. So much of my regular kitchen stuff is from HG or TJMaxx. Aside from some Grandinroad pieces I've bought over the years most of my halloween decor items have come from HG/TJMaxx.


----------



## Evil Elf

Was in HG today, and they had so much more! Was someone looking for the woman bust with the hood and crow on her shoulder? My HG had one, and didn't know if that person had found one in the meantime. Anyway, no outdoor reaper w/ solar lantern or _anything_ HH themed, but I did see a solar lit tombstone. it had a skull with light-up eyes and two light-up candles at the base. Also found (but didn't buy) the giant skull w/ solar lit eyes, so it was a pretty good visit.


----------



## Hilda

Thanks guys. It's nice to know that others understand what I went through. LOL A Home Goods Support Group. 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hilda, had FuN reading your post and glad you got to have the Home Goods Experience and now you know how hard it is for us to walk in the store having one close by! So,.... really curious what went in the cart the first time?


You just want me to torture myself?!? hahaha Let's see... black beaker w/POISON on it, set of dark potion labels with skull stoppers, set of white potion bottles with graphics, a large resin bust, a resin piece w/crow on top, a pumpkin made out of little orange flowers, several mercury glass bottles, a wood trinket box with witch graphic on it, a vintage style witch, tree candelabra with owl, a pair of humongous black flowers... (sound of sobbing) 
I can't go on. It's too painful. (LOLOLOLOL) Like I said ~ I couldn't decide!!


----------



## myerman82

I think Home Goods is mocking me now. They still only have one aisle of Halloween and two end caps but I see new stuff in there every day. It seems like every time something sells they put something NEW out. It's a cruel game they are playing. lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> Was in HG today, and they had so much more! Was someone looking for the woman bust with the hood and crow on her shoulder? My HG had one, and didn't know if that person had found one in the meantime. Anyway, no outdoor reaper w/ solar lantern or _anything_ HH themed, but I did see a solar lit tombstone. it had a skull with light-up eyes and two light-up candles at the base. Also found (but didn't buy) the giant skull w/ solar lit eyes, so it was a pretty good visit.


i got that tombstone, i realliy like it.


----------



## sumrtym

I intentionally avoided the stores and just called in, and STILL no HH snow globes. Keeps me from buying anything else.  

Won't get to check till later tomorrow as I'm helping search the site of a plane crash that occurred last Sunday for jewelry from some of the casualties to try and recover for some of the family members.


----------



## Jezebelle

Boneys80 said:


> Did you find these in the halloween or kitchen section? I've checked 3 homegoods with no luck


I found them in the kitchen section, by where the gadgets & bar wear.


----------



## Jezebelle

Anyone still need the vintage blocks? I have an extra set and my buyer who wanted them just received a set.

Update: blocks have been sold!


----------



## Scatterbrains

sumrtym said:


> I intentionally avoided the stores and just called in, and STILL no HH snow globes. Keeps me from buying anything else.
> 
> Won't get to check till later tomorrow as I'm helping search the site of a plane crash that occurred last Sunday for jewelry from some of the casualties to try and recover for some of the family members.


That's the only thing I'm looking for now. I already picked up the cemetery one and the nevermore one and the HH "statue"


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I went back to HG yesterday to check on the voodoo guy bust for someone on here and unfortunately he was gone , in the process I asked a worker there if they were getting in more Halloween since my store is severely lacking and she told me probably not....its official I really DO have the lamest HG anywhere on the globe.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Garthgoyle said:


> Funny story, but what is this word 'use' that you speak of? Is it not proper to simply buy every item within reach so that one never has a shortage of options?


I think you and I would get along just fine, Garthgoyle. 

The next time my husband decries my packrat tendencies, I'm going to tell him, "I'm not hoarding, I'm merely keeping my options open!"


----------



## screamqueen2012

well now i actually got rid of some stuff last year while i set up...my husband was so happy.....i'm still looking for the voodoo bust, i think i've missed out on it now...i did get the big owl thats got a solar source to light its eyes up, its black with purple tones, big boy, they still had the two owl on pillar busts also, been there for several days.....but the two stores here are hit hard, they havent really restocked them, trickle of things, i found two spider web,gemstone window candle holders, they were new........i'm not giving up on the voodoo guy..

i still have a headless horseman available if someone wants him, hes on the rearing horse, 13.88 plus shipping., thats cost.


----------



## screamqueen2012

rec'd the coffin baby buggy, thanks pia for getting this and shipping to me.....its AWESOME!!......if you see this, get it...this is one of those things you may not see again........omg its so cute....we have an art room that we did in tim burton style....beetlejuice/nite before xmas....its going to live there during the year.


----------



## 22606

Bella LaGhostly said:


> I think you and I would get along just fine, Garthgoyle.
> 
> The next time my husband decries my packrat tendencies, I'm going to tell him, "I'm not hoarding, I'm merely keeping my options open!"


If he keeps giving you problems, tell your husband that he had better watch it or he very well may be replaced...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I just came back from a quick trip to a plant nursery and HomeGoods. OMG HGs had a ton more stuff out. So many shelves and racks of stuff. No HH globe. Managed to just walk out of the store with another set of those black round webby placemats, now have a set of 8 and am happy about that.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I just came back from a quick trip to a plant nursery and HomeGoods. OMG HGs had a ton more stuff out. So many shelves and racks of stuff. No HH globe. Managed to just walk out of the store with another set of those black round webby placemats, now have a set of 8 and am happy about that.


you are better than me, i find something everytime and thats averaging everyother day...i'm actually getting tired of chasing them now...


----------



## Plague

Went to my local one again with fingers crossed and was left wanting. Lots of stuff out, but a lot of it is cutesy dolls and flocked stuff.


----------



## screamqueen2012

i hope this is my last hit at hg's.....i know i'm lying...lol.....found my voodoo man...FINALLY....they should be paying me a salary for all the visits i've made. they got in a couple of new things too...of course...a cute tin tree to go with the haunted house...got that...found the tree candle stick...score.....two more witch signs....i got the harry potter owl....i caved in....my daughters already claimed it...didnt make it five feet in the house....whew....


----------



## myerman82

Saw this today. Never saw this one before. Also, finally found the headless horseman globe.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

If anyone is still looking for the vintage Halloween block set, try Marshalls. I just got back from Marshalls and my store had two sets.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

And as I mentioned earlier in the week, my TJMaxx was starting to put out Halloween. In fact I bought a set of the blocks for someone here from TJMaxx one year.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Anyone seen another Baby Buggy??? I would LOVE one and my stores do not have it. I have checked everyday for weeks!!! Bummer.. I seen someone on here shipped one to someone else.. Is it expensive? Heavy? Can someone give me the measurements??? This is a must have for my cemetery... Any info or help would be GREATLY APPRECIATED!! Love seeing everything everyone posts!


----------



## 22606

myerman82 said:


> Also, finally found the headless horseman globe.


Same here, although mine does not light; I think that the bulb blew as soon as I went to turn it on, since there was a quick flash, then nothing more


----------



## Paint It Black

Today my husband was cleaning out the garage and told the neighbor that my "reign of terror was over," meaning we could fit no more of my Halloween stash in our garage. 

So, I go to get groceries...right near our Home Goods store...and... Needless to say, the "reign of terror" IS NOT OVER!!! Ha!

I bought the large black metal hunchback witch that was pictured in someone's post earlier. Also, a skull-shaped liquid hand soap, and a metal sign that reads, " Dracula Drive." I will try to get photos as soon as he isn't looking, LOL.

Actually, I informed him as soon as I got home, and he said he knew "it wasn't over."


----------



## The Crow 1994

Picked up a Headless Horseman snow globe and the ceramic witch sitting on a pumpkin from The Halloween Collection by Heather Goldminc.


----------



## sumrtym

I saw the owl LED snow globe and the haunted house LED snow globe, but still no Headless Horseman one here. Fortunately, some one contacted me who picked up an extra so we'll see about mailing it if I can't find it local this week. Knowing my delivery guys / mail man, I'm having broken globe thoughts.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Paint I'm sorry I had to laugh reading your post. I think we have all been thru that at one time or another. I always liked the metal witch silhouttes (It could have been my photo you saw, photo's in my album) and have been tempted many times myself to pick up these guys. This has been the second or third year I skipped them and always kind of regret it with them. I have some witch props so always said "go ahead and pass on it" figuring I'd use the prop witches in the yard instead. However the black metal ones can go out in any weather which is what makes them pretty universal. You could always use them as a silhoutte in your window too if you could support them somehow to get them to window height. 

I almost picked up the Dracula street sign as well. My store had two and I think they were 7.99 or something like that. I have photos I've been too lazy to post if you don't get around to it later today. Had a number of other items I thought people would enjoy seeing. We are off to breakfast so I'll check in later.


----------



## Ethereal

The Crow 1994 said:


> Picked up a Headless Horseman snow globe and the ceramic witch sitting on a pumpkin from The Halloween Collection by Heather Goldminc.


Does anyone have a picture of this Headless Horseman globe that everyone keeps talking about? I would love to see it.


----------



## The Crow 1994

Ethereal said:


> Does anyone have a picture of this Headless Horseman globe that everyone keeps talking about? I would love to see it.


http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/124804-2013-halloween-mdse-sightings-stores-47.html

Just scroll down to post #469.


----------



## Ethereal

sumrtym said:


> I saw the owl LED snow globe and the haunted house LED snow globe, but still no Headless Horseman one here. Fortunately, some one contacted me who picked up an extra so we'll see about mailing it if I can't find it local this week. Knowing my delivery guys / mail man, I'm having broken globe thoughts.


I picked up two headless horseman globes today so let me know if it doesn't work out.


----------



## dbruner

The two Homegoods in my area didn't have the carriage either, and apparently all of their Halloween is in. Will go back sometime this week just in case.


----------



## sumrtym

Ethereal said:


> I picked up two headless horseman globes today so let me know if it doesn't work out.


Will do and thanks Etheral! I think priority mail is now including up to $50 insurance for free on packages now as well. Still want to try one more week before going the mail route. I've got employees at both stores looking for me so I don't have to drive unless it comes in that day. 

dbruner, I'm surprised that they told you all their Halloween is in. We kept receiving things last year up till about the last week of September. I don't know I'd trust their word on that.


----------



## myerman82

It looks like stores are now being stocked with the headless horsemen globes so there should be enough to go around, at least for now.


----------



## Plague

myerman82 said:


> It looks like stores are now being stocked with the headless horsemen globes so there should be enough to go around, at least for now.


I went to THREE HG's yesterday and not a HH globe to be found!


----------



## tortured_serenity

Last time I was there there were no HH globes or statues.


----------



## Juno_b

tortured_serenity said:


> Last time I was there there were no HH globes or statues.


I've been to 3 of the stores near me and haven't seen the HH globes either. 

What days do they receive deliveries?


----------



## Scatterbrains

I was in HG on Saturday and told the get deliveries on Tuesday and Thursday. They keep adding stuff every time I go. I got the HH statue a couple of weeks ago and haven't seen one since.


----------



## myerman82

Sorry if you guys aren't find the HH globes. I found one yesterday and my sister called me today and said she found two of them at her stores. I fugured they were being stocked but I guess we found them at the right time.


----------



## Scatterbrains

myerman82 said:


> Sorry if you guys aren't find the HH globes. I found one yesterday and my sister called me today and said she found two of them at her stores. I fugured they were being stocked but I guess we found them at the right time.


It's possible we're not the only ones looking


----------



## myerman82

Scatterbrains said:


> It's possible we're not the only ones looking



That did come to mind. I did post that it was being stocked because it was impossible to find near me and then I found one and my sister found two. It is making it's way to more stores.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

F


Ghost of Spookie said:


> @@The Halloween Lady, congrats! Which busts were they? Can you post a photo? Sometimes you just hit it right timing-wise. Glad you were in the right place at the right time. Gives hope to others out there that some of these items from last year are still being sold. They get too expensive in the aftermarket.


GOS, try as I may Injust can't get my pic to post here! If interested I was able to upload the bust's pic to "My Finds" albums on my visitor page.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Picked these up today. I wish they had had more than one lantern! I saw a few other things that I may go back for. They had some pretty Christopher Radko sugar skulls and a little box that opened with a skeleton groom and bride inside that said 'Eterno' and 'Amor' on the outside.


----------



## tbishop

Did anyone see the children costumes from HG. I am looking for the Little Red Diding hood in a size 3 and can not findit in Ks. IF anyone in he area sees one, please let me know, Kansasi City or Overland Park KS. Thankyou,


----------



## sumrtym

No HH globes (by phone) yet again today. 4 days before I try the shipping route thanks to others!


----------



## Jules17

Pretty Little Nightmare - Those are great, especially the raven!


----------



## Aquarius

Pretty Little Nightmare: found one of these lanterns in my store this evening. I am located in Ohio as well. You might try calling the Fairlawn Store to see if they will hold it for you.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

so, i finally found the coffin baby carriage in th store. I really was underwhelmed at the quality. If the wheels moved, or the coffin was a little nicer, I might buy it. As it is, i think i will have a friend make me a coffin carriage over the next year or so.


----------



## 22606

wickedwillingwench said:


> so, i finally found the coffin baby carriage in th store. I really was underwhelmed at the quality. If the wheels moved, or the coffin was a little nicer, I might buy it. As it is, i think i will have a friend make me a coffin carriage over the next year or so.


The wheels are stationary? Well, that _really_ defeats the purpose... If you can find an ordinary one cheap enough, you could always add some black lace, patterned material, or even creepy cloth to the shade part and attach a cheap skull or bat to the front to make it creepier.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

Hi Guys! So I found this awesome bust and I wanted to find her a mate but its not looking good  Anyone see her at your local HG or her friend..if she even has one?? She looks straight out of the library scene from the Haunted Mansion...


----------



## MichaelMyers1

Sorry I'm not sure how to turn her lol!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i got the huge tombstone with the skeleton wrapped around it and the buzzard sitting on top that says 'bone to pick'...huge and heavy and awesome.

that's all I found today that i couldn't live without


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Woohoo, I figured it out! So here's the pic.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

wickedwillingwench said:


> i got the huge tombstone with the skeleton wrapped around it and the buzzard sitting on top that says 'bone to pick'...huge and heavy and awesome.
> 
> that's all I found today that i couldn't live without


Don't think I've seen that one yet. Perhaps it was posted earlier and I missed it? Do you have a pic or a page # from this thread?


----------



## Ethereal

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Hi Guys! So I found this awesome bust and I wanted to find her a mate but its not looking good  Anyone see her at your local HG or her friend..if she even has one?? She looks straight out of the library scene from the Haunted Mansion...
> View attachment 166470


My store has her but no mate. Are you sure there is a mate?


----------



## Ethereal

Now I want the set of the light up led black snow globes. Is it the headless horseman, the owl and the haunted house and thats it or are there more?


----------



## Aquarius

I have 3 of the headless horseman globes that I found at my home goods store Monday evening. I am shipping one of them out but have 2 left. The pumpkin does not light up on one of them. I can ship (cost of item plus shipping) or if you are located in Ohio you can come and get it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Don't think I've seen that one yet. Perhaps it was posted earlier and I missed it? Do you have a pic or a page # from this thread?

















It's probably a little over 2 feet tall and maybe 15 inches wide...prolly weighs 8 lbs..maybe more...it was fairly heavy.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Ethereal said:


> My store has her but no mate. Are you sure there is a mate?


I sorta thought MM1 meant a twin for her...another one of her. *shrug*


----------



## sumrtym

Ethereal said:


> Now I want the set of the light up led black snow globes. Is it the headless horseman, the owl and the haunted house and thats it or are there more?


Also a black cat with his back arched and light up eyes. That's the 4 total of which I know about. All are on black pedestal bases EXCEPT the haunted house which has a shorter base in color with gravestones as part of it.

Called the HomeGoods stores, and the 2nd one had a HH snow globe waiting for me at the front desk!!!! Picked it up and it lights and everything, so I'm good. Thank you to the two people who contacted me, and that should free them up for someone else! They really are very cool when lit.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

Ethereal said:


> My store has her but no mate. Are you sure there is a mate?


Im not sure she does! It just seems like these type of items usually come in a pair, so for whatever the reason I had in my head..I was expecting her to have mate. Not sure what to do with her as "single lady?" Also got the HH statue yesterday at a different home goods. No HH globe to be found but I was told that at least one home goods by me would be getting in more Halloween! And we have a new store opening in October..may need to check that out too!


----------



## Ethereal

sumrtym said:


> Also a black cat with his back arched and light up eyes. That's the 4 total of which I know about. All are on black pedestal bases EXCEPT the haunted house which has a shorter base in color with gravestones as part of it.
> 
> Called the HomeGoods stores, and the 2nd one had a HH snow globe waiting for me at the front desk!!!! Picked it up and it lights and everything, so I'm good. Thank you to the two people who contacted me, and that should free them up for someone else! They really are very cool when lit.


Congratulations! You have completed your quest, good work!!! Now I just need to find the cat to complete my set


----------



## disembodiedvoice

wickedwillingwench said:


> View attachment 166559
> View attachment 166560
> 
> 
> It's probably a little over 2 feet tall and maybe 15 inches wide...prolly weighs 8 lbs..maybe more...it was fairly heavy.


 I haven't seen a pic of that anywhere, maybe I missed it. I love it, wish mine would get the good stuff in, mine only gets small stuff. How much was the tombstone? I'm going to Chattanooga and Atlanta on Thursday , I'm going to drop into a HG at each just to see what their stores are like.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

wickedwillingwench said:


> Saruman of Many Colours said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think I've seen that one yet. Perhaps it was posted earlier and I missed it? Do you have a pic or a page # from this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 166559
> View attachment 166560
> 
> 
> It's probably a little over 2 feet tall and maybe 15 inches wide...prolly weighs 8 lbs..maybe more...it was fairly heavy.
Click to expand...

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

_Since TJMaxx and Marshalls, sister companies of HomeGoods, have finally started stocking their merchandise I've started a separate thread for those two stores. As many of you already know they carry a much smaller subset of what HomeGoods has and some items that HG probably never got in. _


----------



## wickedwillingwench

disembodiedvoice said:


> I haven't seen a pic of that anywhere, maybe I missed it. I love it, wish mine would get the good stuff in, mine only gets small stuff. How much was the tombstone? I'm going to Chattanooga and Atlanta on Thursday , I'm going to drop into a HG at each just to see what their stores are like.


Someone on here posted a pic with this stone in the background but only the back side of it showed so I knew sort of what I was looking for. It was $59.99--less than GR stones and just as good a quality.

Saruman, you're very welcome.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

btw, if anyone has any ideas on how to 'spiff up' this tombstone, I would be thrilled to hear them. I think I would like to paint the skeleton white (how to age him??) and the lettering black. I guess a vulture is black as well.

Ideas so welcome!


----------



## lilangel_66071

How much are the large mummys


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I found another lantern to match the one I got on Sunday! Sooo stoked about that! I went back to HG today and picked these up, the box lights up.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

P.S. What do you guys use to stop an item from shedding glitter?


----------



## happythenjaded

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> P.S. What do you guys use to stop an item from shedding glitter?


Remove Ke$ha from the house.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Hi Guys! So I found this awesome bust and I wanted to find her a mate but its not looking good  Anyone see her at your local HG or her friend..if she even has one?? She looks straight out of the library scene from the Haunted Mansion...
> View attachment 166470


My HG also has her, but no mate. In fact, my HG only has her, they don't have any other bust's.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I've hit a zillion HGs and I have seen no counterpart to the bust MM1 is looking for. She does seem to be a stand alone.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

Thanks guys!! Knowing that no one else has seen a mate will keep me from driving around like a mad woman looking for something non existent!! Now what to do with her....
Mummys are $79.99. Can someone tell me about the HH Globes? I have seen a few but none with the horseman...it lights up???


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Remove Ke$ha from the house.


Remove Happy from the house lol 

I would shake it off like a madman and that should work. Then again I don't have many glitter items.


----------



## kittyvibe

mod podge does the trick for sealing the glitter-palooza


----------



## HalloweenBride

I have these! I love them! I also have the vampire one!



The Halloween Lady said:


> Woohoo, I figured it out! So here's the pic.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Wait...what??? Vampire one..... Aaaaaarrrggghhhh. My search begins again!


----------



## Ethereal

The Halloween Lady said:


> Wait...what??? Vampire one..... Aaaaaarrrggghhhh. My search begins again!


There is also a skeleten pirate one!


----------



## sumrtym

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Can someone tell me about the HH Globes? I have seen a few but none with the horseman...it lights up???


These are all black pedestal types:

Black owl (eyes light up)
Arched back black cat (eyes light up)
All black headless horseman with black wire trees, pumpkin head is orange (jack-o-lantern lights up)

This one is short, no pedestal, and the base is covered in things like tombstones (all in color):

Black Haunted House (windows light up)

I think they all take 3 AAA batteries so you may want to take some along to test in store, plus a mini Phillips-head screwdriver (the HH one had a tiny screw you had to remove to open the battery compartment).


----------



## Ethereal

sumrtym said:


> These are all black pedestal types:
> 
> Black owl (eyes light up)
> Arched back black cat (eyes light up)
> All black headless horseman with black wire trees, pumpkin head is orange (jack-o-lantern lights up)
> 
> This one is short, no pedestal, and the base is covered in things like tombstones (all in color):
> 
> Black Haunted House (windows light up)


I will trade someone the headless horseman globe for the black cat globe!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Ethereal said:


> There is also a skeleten pirate one!


Ethereal you are evil!!!! Jk.


----------



## HalloweenBride

The Halloween Lady said:


> Wait...what??? Vampire one..... Aaaaaarrrggghhhh. My search begins again!






There is a guy and a girl vampire. I have yet to find the girl


----------



## HalloweenBride

Got all of this at home goods as well. Table cloth, bottles, candle, place mats, witch. They are out all year at my house


----------



## HalloweenBride

If you collects busts like me and my hubby you might want to get these


I got these a few years ago from grandin road I believe. They were $8 each. We had them for our Halloween wedding




The Halloween Lady said:


> Wait...what??? Vampire one..... Aaaaaarrrggghhhh. My search begins again!


----------



## MichaelMyers1

HalloweenBride said:


> If you collects busts like me and my hubby you might want to get these
> 
> 
> I got these a few years ago from grandin road I believe. They were $8 each. We had them for our Halloween wedding


I bought the same Headless Horseman Statue this year..I have seen three total between my two stores. Your statue looks like the pumpkin head is orange? Did he come like that or did you pain him?? Looks cool!


----------



## tortured_serenity

I was SO hoping to find the skeleton couple, this especially as me and hubby will be renewing our vows soon but haven't seen it yet. Also my hubby like the HH items and I'd like to get them for Xmas for him but haven't seen those either


----------



## tortured_serenity

I would totally be willing to do that if my local store has one this weekend.

QUOTE=Ethereal;1504216]I will trade someone the headless horseman globe for the black cat globe![/QUOTE]


----------



## myerman82

tortured_serenity said:


> I was SO hoping to find the skeleton couple, this especially as me and hubby will be renewing our vows soon but haven't seen it yet. Also my hubby like the HH items and I'd like to get them for Xmas for him but haven't seen those either


My store has a few skeleton couples, headless horseman, and headless horseman on the horse. They also have a mummy statue but it looked to much like a scream award or something so I passed.


----------



## RCIAG

HalloweenBride said:


> There is a guy and a girl vampire. I have yet to find the girl


I saw him last year. I just didn't dig his look. He didn't look...I dunno...vampirey enough for me I guess. He just sorta looked like a squat, bald old man.


----------



## HalloweenBride

MichaelMyers1 said:


> I bought the same Headless Horseman Statue this year..I have seen three total between my two stores. Your statue looks like the pumpkin head is orange? Did he come like that or did you pain him?? Looks cool!


It came orange


----------



## HalloweenBride

RCIAG said:


> I saw him last year. I just didn't dig his look. He didn't look...I dunno...vampirey enough for me I guess. He just sorta looked like a squat, bald old man.


Gotcha lol. It def could be better


----------



## sumrtym

MichaelMyers1 said:


> I bought the same Headless Horseman Statue this year..I have seen three total between my two stores. Your statue looks like the pumpkin head is orange? Did he come like that or did you pain him?? Looks cool!


They come in two versions, one painted like that (at least they did last year). The picture is too small to tell, but they didn't just paint the pumpkin...they painted his hands flesh color too.


----------



## adam

I have yet to see any spooky plates, cups etc at Home Goods. The cool black and white ones from last year. I didn't get any last year. Does anyone know if their home goods has those yet?


----------



## MichaelMyers1

HalloweenBride said:


> It came orange


Wow cool! I saw on the other post that they painted his hands flesh colored. Where did you get him last year that he was painted???


----------



## Ethereal

So I stopped into my local HG yesterday and was disappointed to see the Halloween displays getting so thin and there was nothing new. I asked a guy who was stocking some things if they were getting in more Halloween stuff or was this it. He said "oh no, we will be getting a lot more in stock, usually in weekly shipments through the end of September." Good news and I hope that other HG stores are the same. He also said Wednesday is slow and the day they usually restock but it depends.


----------



## sumrtym

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Wow cool! I saw on the other post that they painted his hands flesh colored. Where did you get him last year that he was painted???


HomeGoods and TJ Maxx sold both versions, depending on the shipment.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

sumrtym said:


> HomeGoods and TJ Maxx sold both versions, depending on the shipment.


Got it! So this was a last year item then?? Must have been regional as I stalked it several times a week and never saw it at either home goods! Only saw them this year for the first time


----------



## myerman82

Went to Home Goods today and they must have been stocked recently. They had EVERYTHING in stock. HH globes, cat globes, owl globes, the witch bust from last year, the white ghost someone wanted. I will be going back tomorrow again tomorrow. I only had a few minutes to shop today.


----------



## adam

Wish my store had more items, they have not had anything new in a week.


----------



## RCIAG

OK, here was my haul today & some from when I was on vacation:

Got these 3 guys in VA Beach, they're Mexican terra cotta & a lot heavier than they look. I wasn't going to buy any until I saw the big guy & then had to get him. Then I saw the bright orange one & well, you can't have only 2 in a scene because 3 is the magic number so I got the little guy too. They weren't super expensive either.








I'm not a huge witch fan but there was something Burton-esque about this face that caught my eye & I had to get her. Her glitter pumpkin will be removed.





I got these 3 burlap paintings at TJ Maxx which is right next door to the HG I went to today. They're frames with burlap pulled across & then it looks like they're painted with these vintage images but I think it's some sort of transfer made to look like it was painted on the burlap. Once again, 3 is the magic number & that's all they had anyway.


----------



## RCIAG

This was a TJ Maxx purchase too, I couldn't resist the image. I may lose the bow before it gets eaten.







I'm a sucker for mummies & thought these would be easier to sneak in than the $80 full sized mummy or the $70 mummy server. They will NOT stay silver & shiny. 




This Day of the Dead-esque bust was hiding behind some witches.


----------



## RCIAG

I almost didn't see Mr. DotD up there. They had expanded what they had & put more stuff out but I really had to sorta dig around & move stuff to find certain things. Those burlap "paintings" were underneath a stack of fall wreaths & if I hadn't seen a bit of them from the side I may have kept going & saved myself $24 (they were $7.99 ea.).

As I was walking around deciding what to purchase everyone that passed the displays kept saying things like "OH MY! They have the best/prettiest/unique/cool Halloween stuff!" People were also surprised that they had Halloween out already. Every time I hear that at any store all I can think is "you're lucky they don't have Christmas out too!"

They had 2 full sized mummies but there's no way they're worth $79 each. They had the glitter coffin but no carriage. I also got some taper candles & a Pumpkin Patch Yankee Candle jar.


----------



## Paint It Black

RCAIG, You found some really nice items. I would probably replace the pumpkin hanging from the witches hat with a spider hanging down. The 3 ceramic pumpkins are sort of rustic-cool looking. I bought a couple of similar silver tabletop pieces that I am going to mix in with the black and white pieces, hoping to add some "glam" to the table setting.


----------



## RCIAG

I love the heft of the terra cotta pumpkins. I can easily put REAL candles in them & leave them outside until really cold weather.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

I bought the same burlap painting of the girl and kitten at Marshalls yesterday. And I love all of the other items you bought RCIAG! One of my kitties has a thing for ribbon too. A few years ago he swallowed a bunch of mylar shred from a gift bag. OMG that resulted in one VERY expensive emergency surgery!


----------



## RCIAG

Augie LOVES boxes. And by LOVES boxes I mean he sits in them then puts them in his fangs & pulls out bits of them & shreds the bottoms.

In his defense, I was hoping he'd get into the box so I could take a cute pic of him but noooooo.  Typical cat.


----------



## myerman82

Awesome haul today everyone. I think I will check out Home Goods again early tomorrow morning.
That Mummy you got makes me laugh. I picked it up and my friend told me that it looked like I was accepting a scream award or something. Maybe with a new paint job it will look even better.


----------



## RCIAG

OK, my piece de resistance was....I FINALLY GOT MY ZOMBIE LADY!! So this means Saruman has one free if anyone else wants her!!






I got the guy on the right a couple of weeks ago at the same place I just got the Lady. I think they all need some touching up & the Lady's bird looks like it's head was taken off & glued back on but it's not quite right & it's got some chipped paint. All easy fixes.

They're a motley crew aren't they? This is how I start decorating, I just start buying stuff in Aug./Sept. & just leave it out since it's not worth it to drag it down & up again in a month or so.

SHE CAN FINALLY TAKE HER PLACE WITH HER BRETHREN!!


----------



## adam

Whats your kittys name? RCIAG


----------



## RCIAG

Augie. My husband says he's named after Augie Colon, an Exotica drummer, I say he's named after a Hanna Barbera cartoon character.

I started listing Hanna Barbera cartoon character names (we'd already gone through a zillion names, Hammer characters, Warner Bros. cartoons, etc.) & I hit Augie Doggie & Doggie Daddy. We weren't gonna call him Doggie Daddy so he got Augie. PLUS it IS the name of an Exotica musician & he loves all things tiki. The other cat is Ziggy from Ziggy Stardust. Bowie was playing as we were driving the Furry Ruiner Bros. 

Here they are together, sitting alphabetically. Plotting ruining something.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunchlove posted some new (to me) items on her FB page....some really cool stuff. I guess I'll be doing the Home Goods round robin today.


----------



## harvestmoon

I'm so jealous of this Home Goods business! think I'm going to have to make the 1+ hour drive  We have TJ Maxx...but I had never thought to look there, so I might have to check it out. Thanks everyone for posting pics and such...gives me more ammo to justify the gas used for such a trip!


----------



## RCIAG

TJ Maxx/Marhsalls/Ross has stuff too it's just not solely home furnishings like HG so there's usually MORE at HG.

If you're into Christmas they're all good too, especially if you love vintage repro stuff. It's also GLITTER CITY!! Which is great for Christmas stuff.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I got the TOTALLY awesome 'Spooky' dinnerware (bowls/cups/plates-sepia color with skulls) that BBL had on her FB page. I am sooo happy.


----------



## Jezebelle

Finally!!! Found my pirate guy at HG! Woo hoo!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Congrats Jezebelle. I know you were hoping you would find one. I saw two in my local store the other day. I got paid today and am debating on picking one up if it's still there tomorrow. Weekends are cleanouts for many things in my area with the huge influx of shoppers then so I'm not even sure it will be there given it will have been a few days. It's the only one other than the Voodoo Top Hat guy (now have) that I will buy this year. The problem I'm experiencing is finding a place for all of them. The small stuff is easy to store but the larger items, NOT so much! Decisions, decisions, storage, storage.... 

The other item I am eyeing for this paycheck is a haunted vacuum (another store) which I've been thinking about for weeks now. Do you guys go back and forth like this on things?


----------



## 22606

Jezebelle said:


> View attachment 167058
> 
> 
> Finally!!! Found my pirate guy at HG! Woo hoo!!


Must have been some hard rum... Glad that you managed to find him, Jezebelle.

GoS, I say, "[email protected] the consequences, I _am_ buying this!!"


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Garthgoyle said:


> Must have been some hard rum... Glad that you managed to find him, Jezebelle.
> 
> GoS, I say, "[email protected] the consequences, I _am_ buying this!!"


pretty much what i said when i bought yet ANOTHER jack=o=lantern this morning.


----------



## sambone

Got this at TJmaxx!
9.99!


----------



## Shellyfish

Has anyone seen this guy? Jezebelle posted this photo a while back, but I haven't been able to find him at my local Home Goods. I'm just wondering if he's still out there or if I need to give up the hunt.


----------



## Jules17

Jezebelle said:


> View attachment 167058
> 
> 
> Finally!!! Found my pirate guy at HG! Woo hoo!!


Wow...great find! Love that!


----------



## kittyvibe

yay! After work, I went to the HG and found some neat C Radko shiny bright ornaments, they have little felted scenes on them and in an assortment of 12. Fuzzy black cats, witches and owls. I did buy a headless horseman globe, not sure if its the one everyone seems to want, but it lights up and the figure inside is like a black figurine with black "snow glitter". I have to test if the lights work, new batteries. 

I got it with the intention of trading it for the cool 4 set of shiny bright ornaments of the cat head, witch head and 2 bulbs. At checkout the girl asked if I found what I was looking for, she remembered me from last time. I said no and she suggested I go try TJMaxx and Marshalls, it was a 5 min drive away. Talked my bf into taking me over there and in found my ornaments! /dance

Plus, there was another set I dont remember seeing, excuse me if it was posted, but its a 4 pack set with the same 2 bulbs but with a skull and crossbones and a pumpkin instead of a cat head and witch head. /dance dance

I tried to remember this one sign that was at HG, it had a neat phrase on it, a large wooden arrow sign I beleive it was. Dang wish I could remember the words. There was another sign that said; "Witch parking only, all others will be toad." cute  I thought it would be cool to recreate, but alas, I cannot remember the arrow sign phrase.


----------



## 22606

Shellyfish said:


> Has anyone seen this guy? Jezebelle posted this photo a while back, but I haven't been able to find him at my local Home Goods. I'm just wondering if he's still out there or if I need to give up the hunt.


Can't say that I have, but I still think that 'Steampunk Frosty' would be truly ideal as a Christmas decoration


----------



## im the goddess

Shellyfish said:


> Has anyone seen this guy? Jezebelle posted this photo a while back, but I haven't been able to find him at my local Home Goods. I'm just wondering if he's still out there or if I need to give up the hunt.


I believe I saw him at my local HG two weeks ago. He was not there last week. I only remember seeing one.


----------



## sumrtym

Shellyfish said:


> Has anyone seen this guy? Jezebelle posted this photo a while back, but I haven't been able to find him at my local Home Goods. I'm just wondering if he's still out there or if I need to give up the hunt.


I've seen two (one at each HG) along with two orange ones as well. That's been probably 3 weeks ago however.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

kittyvibe said:


> yay! After work, I went to the HG and found some neat C Radko shiny bright ornaments, they have little felted scenes on them and in an assortment of 12. Fuzzy black cats, witches and owls. I did buy a headless horseman globe, not sure if its the one everyone seems to want, but it lights up and the figure inside is like a black figurine with black "snow glitter". I have to test if the lights work, new batteries.
> 
> I got it with the intention of trading it for the cool 4 set of shiny bright ornaments of the cat head, witch head and 2 bulbs. At checkout the girl asked if I found what I was looking for, she remembered me from last time. I said no and she suggested I go try TJMaxx and Marshalls, it was a 5 min drive away. Talked my bf into taking me over there and in found my ornaments! /dance
> 
> Plus, there was another set I dont remember seeing, excuse me if it was posted, but its a 4 pack set with the same 2 bulbs but with a skull and crossbones and a pumpkin instead of a cat head and witch head. /dance dance
> 
> I tried to remember this one sign that was at HG, it had a neat phrase on it, a large wooden arrow sign I beleive it was. Dang wish I could remember the words. There was another sign that said; "Witch parking only, all others will be toad." cute  I thought it would be cool to recreate, but alas, I cannot remember the arrow sign phrase.



Sounds like a _great_ shopping day for you Kittyvibe! Was the sign you were trying to remember the "Fright This Way" with the raven on it? If so, I have a photo of it in my album. Or was it one of those long rectangular ones? I remember seeing a lot of new signs last visit but checked my photos, some not posted, but didn't take pictures of them.


----------



## adam

Yep! That's the snowglobe that everyone is looking for!! 

PS. I am looking for the third owl to this set (covering his eyes), can you guys/gals be on the lookout for me and I can paypal/send cash to you for it plus shipping?


----------



## screamqueen2012

yeah!! the time here to hit the stores is after lunch on Fridays.....I found a bunch yesterday...the globe horseman, the black cat globe that's three I have gotten with different black cats this year, got two more tim burton velvet bats, and this was new, a five foot black wire frame tree with orange led lights, its 79.00 and worth it, I have it by my grandian road spellbook witch I got this year...put the tall glamour puss hg cut out cat by it...........and then they have a animated witches broom, I didn't even know it was animated till I got home, duh.........found some more but cant remember right now...check out that tree I think it would be easy to make too with black duct tape over wiring then spray paint it, I was going over it and seems they made it that way with a tape then embellishment.


----------



## Court023

What's the Tim burton bats look like


----------



## Aquarius

These were at my home goods store today (44333):


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Hey, Aquarius, do you happen to live in Ohio? That Homegoods looks like the Fairlawn, Ohio HG!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Nevermind, I just saw that you posted the zip code! It is my HG store! I was there yesterday too, I grabbed one of the bust's...I would like to go back and get the guy with the top hat if they still have him later today/tomorrow.


----------



## Aquarius

good eye. that is the home goods store in fairlawn, ohio.


----------



## Aquarius

As of about an hour ago he was there. you might call and see if they can put a hold on him for you. there were 2 more busts (the lady with the buns in her hair and another one that I didn't get pictures of).


----------



## Paint It Black

A couple metal pieces from Home Goods last week. I saw where Hilda bought this same pillar candle holder in a black finish. Both were nice.


----------



## Shellyfish

sumrtym said:


> I've seen two (one at each HG) along with two orange ones as well. That's been probably 3 weeks ago however.


Thanks for all the responses about "Steampunk Frosty" (that's a great description btw). One of my local HG got the orange one very early on, it was one of the first things they put out. I've been checking 3 stores semi-regularly and never saw Frosty. Sounds like he's gone.  At least I can scale back my HG visits. I always come out of there a little poorer.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Shellyfish said:


> Thanks for all the responses about "Steampunk Frosty" (that's a great description btw). One of my local HG got the orange one very early on, it was one of the first things they put out. I've been checking 3 stores semi-regularly and never saw Frosty. Sounds like he's gone.  At least I can scale back my HG visits. I always come out of there a little poorer.


shelly, if it comes to it, i think you could prolly very easily make your own steampunk frosty with a funkin...I'm just sayin.


----------



## kittyvibe

thanks  I will probably return the headless horseman globe, it was only meant for a trade but I found my ornaments and could use the $15 for something else.  I vaguely remember the sign being in the shape of an arrow or was rectangular, I did see the raven one "fright this way", but I dont think it was that one. Dang.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Sounds like a _great_ shopping day for you Kittyvibe! Was the sign you were trying to remember the "Fright This Way" with the raven on it? If so, I have a photo of it in my album. Or was it one of those long rectangular ones? I remember seeing a lot of new signs last visit but checked my photos, some not posted, but didn't take pictures of them.


----------



## Jottle

There are tons of amazing new items at my local HG. They are dominating Halloween merch this year. Picked this up, but they also had some fantastic lit shadow boxes that said "Halloween is calling." This chalk board spoke to me though  Did anyone pick up this nice $29.99 owl statues? Still no HH snow globe for me though :-(


----------



## im the goddess

Shellyfish said:


> Thanks for all the responses about "Steampunk Frosty" (that's a great description btw). One of my local HG got the orange one very early on, it was one of the first things they put out. I've been checking 3 stores semi-regularly and never saw Frosty. Sounds like he's gone.  At least I can scale back my HG visits. I always come out of there a little poorer.


I will be heading to my local HG soon. I'll let you know if I see one.


----------



## Jottle

Does anyone know if Homegoods ever clears out their halloween merch before the end of October? Or do they ever send out coupons for seasonal items? I'd like to get that owl in my last post, but I don't want to pay $30. I'm betting there will be a lot left by the end of the season given the size/weight.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I went back to HG after Aquarius posted the man with the top hat bust and when I got there, he was gone! All of the busts were gone except for the gold lady. I really hope they get more in this month, I'll check every Wednesday and Friday after they get shipments. I knew I should have grabbed him when I had the chance. I did get a set of potion bottles and a turtle costume for 1 of my dog's, so at least I found something....as if that's hard to do in HG!


----------



## adam

Our Home Goods was SO picked over today. I am so glad that I bought what I wanted the first week of August. It was a CRAZY zoo there today with tons of people, the parking lot was crazy. I guess the Halloween buying kickoff is this weekend for the rest of the world, heh


----------



## sumrtym

Aquarius said:


> These were at my home goods store today (44333):
> 
> View attachment 167243


I saw this one today myself. I think I actually like it a bit better than the other one that is kind of like it. On top of that, I saw a matching SPIDER LADY bust one today. It's similar / like the spider lady we've seen before that's new this year, but slightly taller / larger, with her eye gouged out in the exact same style / size as the guy above. I have to say, I liked her better in that one as well.

Other new things spotted:

- A stuffed soft fabric standing headless horseman wearing old fashioned finery with cape, holding his stuffed jack-o-lantern in front of him. Just guessing, but probably around 16" high.

- A smaller metallic looking jack-o-lantern with candle opening painted the same gray wash as the riding headless horseman statue

- A squared off chiseled looking arched back cat also painted the same gray wash as the riding headless horseman statue

- Quite a few Halloween trees with ornaments in them

- Lots of different fabric witches


----------



## RCIAG

That bust is basically a smaller version of he Top Hat guy but in different finish. It almost feels chalky, not smooth. Like they were going for a cement type finish on it.

I wanted a new tablecloth that wasn't vinyl so I walked over to that section & there were 2 busts like the smaller Top Hat guy but after I picked them up & looked at them I realized they were, more or less, smaller versions in a different finish.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Jottle said:


> Does anyone know if Homegoods ever clears out their halloween merch before the end of October? Or do they ever send out coupons for seasonal items? I'd like to get that owl in my last post, but I don't want to pay $30. I'm betting there will be a lot left by the end of the season given the size/weight.



Jottle, the owl statute in my HG was a gray plaster like look, should be photo in my album somewhere (may be faster than looking back thru the thread). First time I'm seeing it in gold I think for that particular guy.

As for pricing, no coupons. Been shopping there for years. Instead of coupons they just offer stuff at lower pricing to begin with. Some stuff does make it to their clearance aisle but rarely will you find halloween items there, at least I don't think I ever have. I suspect it gets repacked and sent back to the warehouse but that's just a guess. I think it's $30 for the owl or no owl. Sorry.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

I opened a HomeGoods/Marshalls/TJMaxx credit card last year. For every purchase you make, you earn points. After each $200.00 worth of purchases, you get a $10.00 off coupon. I used one of my coupons last week and because I've spent an awful lot over the last month I'll be getting another coupon enclosed with my next bill. As far as I know, those are the only coupons they offer. Also, I went to Marshalls on the day after Christmas and the day after Easter and all of the remaining holiday merchandise was priced at 60% off the sticker price. But it was VERY, VERY slim pickings. I remember I bought some really nice Christmas towels for a ridiculously low price and a few other things but nothing that I would have bought at the regular price.


----------



## sumrtym

Jottle said:


> Does anyone know if Homegoods ever clears out their halloween merch before the end of October? Or do they ever send out coupons for seasonal items? I'd like to get that owl in my last post, but I don't want to pay $30. I'm betting there will be a lot left by the end of the season given the size/weight.


Never makes it to clearance for the most part as they stop shipping Halloween pretty much end of September and it typically all ends up selling before Halloween.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Nevermind, I just saw that you posted the zip code! It is my HG store! I was there yesterday too, I grabbed one of the bust's...I would like to go back and get the guy with the top hat if they still have him later today/tomorrow.



go get him I got him while searching for the voodoo guy and this top hat is a bit smaller and really good for a different table scene when you don't need a bigger boy. i'm really glad I bought him..........I think I've got all the busts now except the haunted mansion girl and in person I really didn't like her, imagine that..lol I kinda wish I had gotten an owl on the ball and stand but just not into the owls right now...it was very very good, if I see more and they've been out here a lot, I may pick one up.


----------



## im the goddess

They had top hat guy yesterday, but no steam punk snowman. Oh yeah, they had the owl on the ball too.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i LOVE love LUV those 'spooky' dinnerware items. Today I picked up a two-teir serving tray in the pattern. YEA!


----------



## Jezebelle

Shellyfish said:


> Has anyone seen this guy? Jezebelle posted this photo a while back, but I haven't been able to find him at my local Home Goods. I'm just wondering if he's still out there or if I need to give up the hunt.


I've seen him as of last week again, if I see him again I'll buy him & PM you.


----------



## frogkid11

OMG! OMG! I went into HG to make a quick return and decided to hit the Halloween aisles one more time....and there it was, the HH snowglobe!!! There was only one and it must have been meant for me because it happily took a ride in my car to the house. LOL I had given up on finding it this year and almost looked right passed it. SOOOO happy.


----------



## sambone

Does anybody have a working Headless horseman snowglobe available for sale?
I can do paypal asap!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I grabbed these on Saturday when I went back for the man with the top hat, he wasn't there, but I of course never walk out of there empty handed


----------



## Aquarius

sambone said:


> Does anybody have a working Headless horseman snowglobe available for sale?
> I can do paypal asap!


Hi
I have 1 working headless horseman globe available. I have promised it to another poster provided they cant find one in their home goods store tomorrow night. I will let you know as soon as I can.


----------



## RCIAG

I have a HH figure, sadly it's not the snowglobe. If you want him let me know.

It's this guy:


----------



## tortured_serenity

I can't seem to walk out of there empty handed either...i seem to have a love/hate relationship going on with HG...i love everything and want it all and hate that i can't afford everything lol!



Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I grabbed these on Saturday when I went back for the man with the top hat, he wasn't there, but I of course never walk out of there empty handed
> 
> View attachment 167744


----------



## WitchyKitty

I just visited a Home Goods yesterday...I wanted like, a million things!!!!!!!!! Sigh, no money though, so I had to walk away from it all.  I am in major regret mode right now...It will all be gone, for sure, by the time I can get back up there.


----------



## Shellyfish

Jezebelle said:


> I've seen him as of last week again, if I see him again I'll buy him & PM you.



Many thanks to everyone who has been keeping an eye out for Steampunk Frosty. Jezebelle, thank you so much for your offer! if you do find one I will be happy to pay for him and shipping and your time. I'm headed out to my nearest Home Goods now, fingers crossed.


----------



## 22606

WitchyKitty said:


> I just visited a Home Goods yesterday...I wanted like, a million things!!!!!!!!! Sigh, no money though, so I had to walk away from it all.  I am in major regret mode right now...It will all be gone, for sure, by the time I can get back up there.


I was like that at Spirit today (had to be content to simply drool over the animatronics). Being poor is just such fun, isn't it?



Shellyfish said:


> Many thanks to everyone who has been keeping an eye out for Steampunk Frosty...I'm headed out to my nearest Home Goods now, fingers crossed.


I hope that you come across him. I have yet to see one, so that piece must be pretty popular.

I could not believe how picked over Marshalls was when I stopped earlier today; compared to just the other week, it was like buzzards had swooped in and left only the bones.


----------



## Paint It Black

This was new today at Home Goods. There were 2 different styles, and they were $12.99 each. I am going to use it as a throw pillow on the couch.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Paint It Black said:


> This was new today at Home Goods. There were 2 different styles, and they were $12.99 each. I am going to use it as a throw pillow on the couch.


OWL! I Love it!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Garthgoyle said:


> I was like that at Spirit today (had to be content to simply drool over the animatronics). Being poor is just such fun, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that you come across him. I have yet to see one, so that piece must be pretty popular.
> 
> I could not believe how picked over Marshalls was when I stopped earlier today; compared to just the other week, it was like buzzards had swooped in and left only the bones.


Yep, sooooo much fun. 
My Marshals has some things...but not as much as they've had in the past. Although, like you said, it very well may have been picked over before I got there.


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> This was new today at Home Goods. There were 2 different styles, and they were $12.99 each. I am going to use it as a throw pillow on the couch.


The owl looks either startled or like it is attempting to hypnotize someone I like that item, PIB.

The Marshalls that carried the most and had some of the best items last year just moved to a new location (in the same plaza). Funny how scooting the store two doors down can lower the selection so drastically; they had probably 3 measly endcaps of items _total_ when I stopped in today, none of which impressed me


----------



## WitchyKitty

I wish we had a HomeGoods near my city!!! I also wish I had bought that vintage light up owl boo sign...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Garthgoyle said:


> The owl looks either startled or like it is attempting to hypnotize someone I like that item, PIB.
> 
> The Marshalls that carried the most and had some of the best items last year just moved to a new location (in the same plaza). Funny how scooting the store two doors down can lower the selection so drastically; they had probably 3 measly endcaps of items _total_ when I stopped in today, none of which impressed me


maybe he farted! LOLOL.


----------



## 22606

wickedwillingwench said:


> maybe he farted! LOLOL.


Well, that now makes three options...


----------



## Paint It Black

Hey you guys -be nice to my new little owl.


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> Hey you guys -be nice to my new little owl.


She started it... That will look nice as a throw pillow, I am sure.


----------



## tweety16_6

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> P.S. What do you guys use to stop an item from shedding glitter?


i use Hairspray..hihi


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Garthgoyle said:


> She started it... That will look nice as a throw pillow, I am sure.


I was only trying to explain his wide-eyed expression. I just thought my explanation was more likely than Garth's. 

He is cute.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in today to return something and they are still getting mdse in. A few displays of dinnerware etc in the kitchen area, some cute owl dinner plates and serveware pieces, silver ceramic owl mug (4.99). They had the Wilton Dessert Shell coffin pans (makes 6), 9.99; and a halloween Cookie Shape pan (makes 12), think 7.99. I saw the 3 foot resin tombstone I had posted a photo of under the TJMaxx thread here at this HG as well as the mummy server. Interesting how some stores had this in at the beginning. They also had 3 metal Knights of armor. 2 in a smaller size, 69.99; and a large one, 99.99. No HH globe.


----------



## Scatterbrains

Stopped in today and there were quite a few things I hadn't seen before, but still no HH snow globe. So they're still putting stuff out since I was just there on Tuesday and it didn't look like they had gotten anything new in a while. They had a couple of new snowglobes though. Some day I'll get a camera phone.


----------



## screamqueen2012

yep even we got the suit of amours....they had the stuffed hh today, its ok.........they did have books that are boxes, four styles, I got three..lol oh well....ones a spell book , they are cute...


----------



## Frogkid11's Secret Reaper

frogkid11 said:


> OMG! OMG! I went into HG to make a quick return and decided to hit the Halloween aisles one more time....and there it was, the HH snowglobe!!! There was only one and it must have been meant for me because it happily took a ride in my car to the house. LOL I had given up on finding it this year and almost looked right passed it. SOOOO happy.


I had one in my hand for you, but was not sure if you already had one. I had not seen you post you needed or wanted one.


----------



## frogkid11

Frogkid11's Secret Reaper said:


> I had one in my hand for you, but was not sure if you already had one. I had not seen you post you needed or wanted one.


I still have the receipt for mine and can easily return it if you want to send it to me, reaper


----------



## adam

I went by HG today and they had all the Halloween bakeware out! New plates, cups etc too. I also saw some new lanterns and a couple of other new things.


----------



## Frogkid11's Secret Reaper

frogkid11 said:


> I still have the receipt for mine and can easily return it if you want to send it to me, reaper


Too late, you'll just have to settle for what I already have!


----------



## Jezebelle

Darn it, still no bakeware at my HGs!


----------



## myerman82

If anyone find the light up soap at there HG could you please let me know. Thanks


----------



## frogkid11

Frogkid11's Secret Reaper said:


> Too late, you'll just have to settle for what I already have!


Oh, that's just fine, Secret Reaper (Sir or Madam). I"m sure I will LOVE my reaping and will be doing much, much, much more than settling.


----------



## Aquarius

There is a baby carriage at my home goods (44333) if anybody is looking for one.


----------



## 22606

That carriage seems to be quite rare, along with the steampunk pumpkin heads and 'Silent as the Grave' tombstone, none of which have I seen in stores. I have the feeling that shipping would be cost-prohibitive on any.


----------



## RCIAG

The steampunk heads seem to have been a VERY early item that went quickly, not sure if there's any left anywhere!

I'm almost afraid to go into Home Goods again. I've gotten the tablecloth I needed, I got my busts & mummy things I wanted, I don't know if I can handle finding one more thing I "need." I also don't think my husband could handle it either!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I still stop in every so often but in general I find that come September I am out of the decor buying mood and focus more on prop-type items for my haunt. I am surprised that the bakeware and dinnerware, which has slowly started to make its way into my stores as well, is arriving SO late. Seems to me that it has always lead the way for halloween at HomeGoods. 

I passed up the Pirate's bust, which I considered adding and finally showed up in my stores, and have no idea whether the HH snowglobe will appear or not. More or less given up on that as well. I do appreciate people still posting things in their stores, interesting to see what's coming in, and I think it's a nice reference point for us later to look back on.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> If anyone find the light up soap at there HG could you please let me know. Thanks


You know we are obsessed when we are on the hunt for soap!! LOL !


----------



## adam

Light up soap? Don't have that but the home goods in my town has the creepy baby carriage! Folsom, California!


----------



## happythenjaded

Bath and Body Works offered light up soaps in 2011 or 2012 I believe....they were amaaaazing!


----------



## Hilda

Added a tag for some spooky humor to the skull milk bottle...


----------



## Saki.Girl

happythenjaded said:


> Bath and Body Works offered light up soaps in 2011 or 2012 I believe....they were amaaaazing!
> 
> View attachment 169626


those are cool


----------



## 22606

happythenjaded said:


> You know we are obsessed when we are on the hunt for soap!! LOL !


That, or maybe just in need of better hygiene

Holy shiznit!! Who would have thought that lighted soap could be so amazingly drool-worthy?!

I like your bottle (and tag), Hilda.


----------



## happythenjaded

Yeah they are amazing! I wish I had bought more at 75% off...... growl ! Now they are on eBay for like $40 a bottle LOL.


----------



## 22606

happythenjaded said:


> Yeah they are amazing! I wish I had bought more at 75% off...... growl ! Now they are on eBay for like $40 a bottle LOL.


Soap? For &%$ing soap?! If that is the case, I will throw stickers on the outside and a snapped lightstick inside of a soap dispenser


----------



## happythenjaded

Garthgoyle said:


> Soap? For &%$ing soap?! If that is the case, I will throw stickers on the outside and a snapped lightstick inside of a soap dispenser


They make sound too 0_o but not worth $40!


----------



## 22606

happythenjaded said:


> They make sound too 0_o but not worth $40!


I would rather pay the actor who played Larvell Jones in _Police Academy_ a fee of $40 to make noises as I pump soap (and I'm sure that he would even be grateful for that opportunity).


----------



## Ethereal

Garthgoyle said:


> Soap? For &%$ing soap?! If that is the case, I will throw stickers on the outside and a snapped lightstick inside of a soap dispenser


Yep, that could work or one of those cheap led pumpkin light discs glued on the bottom. then you could turn it on and off.


----------



## 22606

Ethereal said:


> Yep, that could work or one of those cheap led pumpkin light discs glued on the bottom. then you could turn it on and off.


I was teasing, but that is one excellent suggestion, Ethereal. If you or anyone else happen to try it, I would love to see pictures.


----------



## Penumbra

I'd rather not have a soap dispenser that makes noises. People will be wondering what I'm doing in there.


----------



## happythenjaded

Lmao it makes a cat screeching sound....


----------



## 22606

Penumbra said:


> I'd rather not have a soap dispenser that makes noises. People will be wondering what I'm doing in there.





happythenjaded said:


> Lmao it makes a cat screeching sound....


Haha. "Mommy, what is daddy doing in there?" "Oh, he is just washing his hands, honey." Or, "Mom must _really_ enjoy washing her hands..."


----------



## happythenjaded

Hahahaha OMG


----------



## MbHaunter

Saw and bought a few new things at homesense here in Canada.
Bought the HH statue and a rock pumpkin. Had to have it when I saw it. Will look awesome with a led flicker inside.
And another headless horseman, but this one is quite a bit tamer for kids. Saw a very large...about 18 or more inches ...metal hollow pumpkin. Looks good for a steampunk style.


----------



## 22606

That rock pumpkin is wicked... Definitely something new.


----------



## kittyvibe

I havent seen any pics of the glittery houses yet (or maybe missed in someones album). Ive seen 3 different ones this year but was wondering if the chruch style one comes in a color other than white. It has a sign on it that says Beware. Theres also a mostly black one with orange details (victorian style house with 2 black xmas trees out on the porch) and then another church or victorian style house that Ive seen in either orange, purple or lime green glitter with a black roof. (I got the lime one). Then the white steeple type church. Would love to see if it comes in anything but white. These things are so cool and they light up.


----------



## Aquarius

I saw this serving set at home goods today. Would be cute for salad tongs. $12.99.


----------



## Paint It Black

Aquarius, That's a great price for the salad servers set. I bought some like that at Target last year for more like $20.


----------



## happythenjaded

Aquarius said:


> I saw this serving set at home goods today. Would be cute for salad tongs. $12.99.
> 
> View attachment 170222


Or back scratchers?


----------



## RCIAG

I went into Home Goods last night & didn't buy anything but an orange basket & it's for a Halloween basket I'm making for our fire dept. to give away!! I was so proud of myself!!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

RCIAG said:


> I went into Home Goods last night & didn't buy anything but an orange basket & it's for a Halloween basket I'm making for our fire dept. to give away!! I was so proud of myself!!!


I'm actually surprising myself this year as well. Have only spent maybe $20 dollars so far on myself, and that was between the dollar tree and goodwill so got a lot of bang for the buck. I still need to purchase at least 2 skeletons though.....


----------



## myerman82

Went back to Home Goods last night. They still have a nice selection left but I could tell everything is starting to get picked over. They still have the grim reaper bust but I have no room to display it anywhere. They also had some cool fake candles with scenes in them and spins when lit. I was going to get one but I noticed they were leaking so I put them back.


----------



## RCIAG

OMG the closest Home Goods barely had anything left!


----------



## RCIAG

I'm also amazed that they don't have Christmas stuff out yet! I thought they'd have been decked out in sparkly things & Santas by now. I'm glad they're not, but it still suprised me.

What Halloween they do have left is very picked over. They had a couple of the mummies (the standing one & greeter type one both of which are overpriced for me), a broken sparkly coffin, they had one Uncle Gorey head & the female vampire but that was it for big stuff. Most of what was left was very fall sorta stuff or just nothing very interesting.

Which is a shame for folks that go looking now for Halloween decorations because they are one of the better places to find indoor decor.


----------



## RCIAG

Yep, they've already moved on to Christmas pretty much full on though it's still off to the side where the Halloween stuff was. They still had a big Uncle Gorey the mummy & if they're still there after Halloween I may get the mummy. If not, no biggie. 

All that seasonal stuff used to be front & center but now they seem to just wanna sell us pillows & that's the way it's been all summer. I don't get it. I didn't realize they were such a huge seller but I guess they think they are or they would've moved them.

I didn't see anything Christmassy that grabbed me either. I usually end up buying several Santas (or just something cute or vintagey) there but nothing really spoke to me this year & said "MUST BUY!!" 

I have a thing for old world Santas in white, like this guy:










Last year at Home Goods I bought 4 or 5 of those suckers (at great prices too) to add to the collection but this year they don't have many or what they they had was just meh. 

It's at the early stage too where you gotta move everything to see everything & just hope you don't break anything.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i went in a couple days ago and they had a few things left as well as some new canvas prints that were halloween themed. I bought a print....and pillows...and bathrug...and towels...and...UGH.


----------



## kcampy81

*any left*



Aquarius said:


> I have 3 of the headless horseman globes that I found at my home goods store Monday evening. I am shipping one of them out but have 2 left. The pumpkin does not light up on one of them. I can ship (cost of item plus shipping) or if you are located in Ohio you can come and get it.


i know its really late but do you by any chance still have a snow globe?


----------



## Aquarius

kcampy81 said:


> i know its really late but do you by any chance still have a snow globe?


No I don't have any more headless horseman snowglobes left. Maybe next year.


----------

